# After Police Academy



## Ssaylleb

~BBW~BHM, eating, ~MWG - Recently appointed to the policeforce, two people find that the pace slows down and fat comes a-knocking.

*After Police Academy
by Ssaylleb*​
To resounding clapping and cheering the police graduation ceremony came to an end, unleashing a crop of fresh police officers to patrol the streets of Seattle. After happily accepting the rounds of congratulations from their families, the new officers set off for a well deserved celebratory dinner. The chief topic of conversation was discussion on what roles would be assigned to them. Some craved active duty on the streets, others wished to work at desks to help fight crime and hopefully, eventually, contribute towards the war on terrorism.

Marcia swung her blue VW Golf into the shopping mall underground parking and found her usual slot in the staff-only section. Jumping lithely out of the car she locked it as she walked towards the entrance. As she had done since day 1, she passed by the bagel shop for a coffee before starting, greeting the barista Jill with a cheery smile. She had a simple americano, one sugar as per usual. She sipped it there while reading the newspaper and chatted to Jill and the other customers. At that time in the morning just before the mall opened it was the storeworkers getting their caffeine shot to kickstart the day.

A very down to earth girl, Marcia was unaware of the attention she attracted amongst both the males and females there. In her police officer one-piece outfit she cut a striking figure. Perched on a barstool her little butt rounded out the pants just enough to catch attention, but it was so small that it remained entirely within the shape of the stool. Long blonde hair was caught in pony tail, leaving her delicate neck on view, and her pretty face with blue eyes. When she stood up the police boots added an inch to her 5'6" height and you could tell that she was slim, the suit seemed almost too large for her.

Marcia got up and stopped by the counter to toss her coffee cup in a bin and waved to Jill
.
"Bye then, nice day Jill"

"And you too, thanks for coming by. Here take a donut to keep you company in your little box." smiled back Jill.

"Oh thanks" replied Marcia reaching for her purse.

"No, this one's on the house Marcia, see you later".

Marcia's little box was her office in the mall, quite literally a shoebox 2 metres deep and 1.5 across. All she had was a large, very powerful computer stacked against the far wall and a desk with her workstation along one wall. Marcia was one of a team of police officers across the State piloting a new technique to fight credit card crime. 

The plan was to tap into bank systems "live" so that the police would be alerted the moment a stolen credit card was used. With police officers such as Marcia closer to the scene they could take action, either by making arrests on the spot or through surveillance cameras identifying the criminals for later arrest. Computers on location such as the one in Marcia's office fed back data to a centralised office that collated the information to support the field offices.

She had been on the job for two weeks now, and while some would find it boring, she loved being out in the field working rather than studying or training as she had for so many months. Her monitor took feeds from all the closed circuit cameras round the mall so she could switch between views and check out what was happening without leaving her desk. 

So far, if Marcia was entirely honest with herself, it had been more useful to her personally rather than for fighting crime. For instance on her first morning while idly scanning the monitors she spotted a hunk walking out of the sports store. She had skipped from camera to camera, following him (and his cute butt) all the way to his car, a dark Audi TT. People watching had become a favourite past-time of hers, she found herself reaching out to the monitor when a little girl fell over, as though she could have stopped her sliping from hr office.

Another positive point about her work was that the staff in the mall were very friendly. As Jill did, few let her pass by their store without offering at least a greeting and in the case of the eateries a free nibble too. Marcia had started off by refusing these offers for fear of losing her impartiality but over the course of two weeks she reasoned two things. Firstly, if she paid for a meal and the restaurant manager offered her a coffee for free then that may be seen as part of the service towards a good customer. Secondly, the people seemed genuinely nice and as she started to strike up friendships, she felt it churlish to refuse their offers.

As 10.30 rolled around Marcia began to feel peckish. A quick look at the camera showed that the Fruit Basket was quite empty. Perfect, time for a quick snack then, perhaps an apple or a nice ripe peach like she'd had yesterday. Marcia pulled the door shut behind her and set off downstairs. She preferred to use either the escalator or the glass-box elevator as they both allowed her to casually scan the mall, whereas the stairs were hidden in a closed stairwell.

Stepping off the escalator at ground level she made for the Fruit Basket, a small local franchise that sourced produce from local farms and sold it direct to clients. It was very popular as they had amazing fruit and veg, and at very good prices too. Marcia loved it. A heavenly scent hit the policewoman's nose and she immediately saw it came from a waffle stand set up under the elevator. She had not seen it on camera and made a mental note of the blind spot. She also noted the counter overflowing with waffles, some plain, others topped with Nutella, cream, strawberries or a mix of these.

"Good morning officer!" chirped the young guy manning the waffle stand. "What can I offer a prettly lady like you?"

"Oh.... uh..." stammered Marcia, again uncomortable at the chafe of her uniform. In her own skin as Marcia she lapped up the attention and wanted more, fake as it was. Yet by acceping it as an officer surely she was debasing the police force or something? Either way, all thought of the Fruit Basket had left her head and she was sold on the waffle, it was simply a question of which topping. 

"I'll have one with nutella please" ordered Marcia, choosing to ignore his flattery.

"One nutella coming then" he said, pouring a huge ladle of the cream chocolate sauce all over a fresh waffle. He handed the confection to Marcia and waved away her proferred $20 bill.

This time Marcia insisted on paying and took back the change. Un-selfconsciously she walked back to her office through the mall, happily munching on the waffle.

At noon she checked the queues at the chinese buffet; as expected the place was very busy with no free tables. With a sigh Marcia kept on working. By 1 pm she was starving and checked again - yay much more space available by now. 

She quickly headed up using the lift this time, the escalators took too long. At the buffet she filled a side plate with her choice of starters; 2 each of spring rolls, won tons, dumplings, liberally covered them all in sauce and grabbed a bowl of soup too. She sat and enjoyed eating them, feeling the warm food fill the hole of hunger in her belly. When done she went back to the buffet, this time loading a large plate with fried rice in the middle and then surrounded it with big portions of sweet and sour pork, duck in plum sauce, beef satay, lemon chicken and fried prawns. She returned to her table and dug in with gusto, feeling her belly fill until she wa sated. She was tempted to go for seconds but resisted, stifling a belch. Instead she dithered between lychees and ice cream at the desert counter, before choosing the fruit.

Rising from her table she went over to the counter to pay but the owner Mrs Tueng waved her away with a smile. 

"I like to see you enjoy food, you must come whenever you hungry" she said.

"Oh, I can't accept, please let me pay" argued Marcia, stifling another belch. What did she mean she enjoyed seeing her eat?

"No I insist!" exclaimed Mrs Tueng "do not insult me".

"Fine then" replied Marcia, "Thank you very much." 

Then she left a $5 bill as a tip.

She took a while to return to her office, strolling slowly through the mall, doing the full round on each floor, nodding to her new friends the store owners and chatting with some of them. Back in her office she plumped down into her chair with a sigh. Wow where had that feeling of lethargy come from? 

Thinking back over the last few weeks, Marcia realised that since the graduation ceremony a month ago she had never even been out for a run- before that their training included a lot of physical training with some pretty hardcore coaches busing their asses. Once they graduated they were meant to maintain a certain level of fitness although it was rarely policed. Since graduating she had spent 2 weeks at home doing nothing, waiting for a placement until they had called her to start here. 

_I'll go for a run tonight _she promised herself.

Even as she sat back in her chair and relished feeling full, as her lunch started the process of turning into fat, the amount by which her intake of food had increased did not cross her mind. To be fair, she had always enjoyed eating without watching calories as a high metabolism and active lifestyle kept her slim. Right now though, unknown to her as yet, her metabolism had slowed down from its increased pace as a result of the intense police training, coupled with her inactivity.

- - - -

Peter looked up from his desk to see Lily, one of the three women he shared an office with offering him a slice of sponge cake on a napkin.

"It's Gabby's birthday and she brought cake" said the older woman.

"Oh thanks, I'll pass by and say hi. Er... where does she sit again please?

"It's alright, we are many new faces to learn at once" she smiled. "I'll take you along later".

It was only his second week on the job but Peter already liked it. He had fitted in much more quickly than expected, there really was a camaraderie amongst officers and they respected and already sought out his IT expertise. He had been assigned to work in the centralised office of the new anti credit card theft unit, a mixed bunch of experienced police-men and women coupled with a number of newer recruits with an IT or banking backgound such as himself.

Peter shared an office with three older women, ranging in age from 48 to near retirement, and none of them weighed in at less than 200 lbs. Lily was the youngest, although Nancy looked younger, while Mathilda was the eldest. They took him under wing, making it their business to find out - within minutes of him starting the job - that he had moved to Seattle to enrol in the police academy and had remained single since. 

The unit's offices were within a much larger police HQ and the 3 woman were popular long-timers. Accordingly they knew every scrap of gossip, often before it even took place and more importantly were guaranteed to be invited to every cake that was cut in the office.

Peter found that he had a fairly easy time of it. The team's role was to ensure information was passed on quickly between the field offices and to arrange support for them if required. On any day he seemed to eat anywhere between two to six donuts or slices of cake, often brought in by people in different units whom he did not even know. Whenever offered one by his three mums as he had come to think of thm privately, he took it gladly: it never even occured to him to decline. Since his second day, the three women also took it in turns to prepare his lunch, claiming the canteen prices were a rip off for poor quality. In fact he hadn't thought it too bad on his first day, but again, why turn down good free food?

Every evening a bunch from the force, mostly men, headed down to a pub nearby to end the day with a drink or two before heading home. Peter was asked to join on his third day there and now found himslf going along every evening. He disliked his empty apartment, had no reason to go home any earlier than he needed to, which was usually just in time for bed. At the bar they would enjoy a beer or two, and the barman always offered them a selection of peanuts, chicken wings or fries to keep them happy. 

Later, when most of the others had gone home, Peter stayed on either with another couple of single officers or alone. They would watch a game or remain chatting while having a supper of burger and chips or a meatpie.

Peter usually walked the couple of blocks home but in the Seattle downpour that evening he took the bus. As he sat down on the bus he felt an unfamiliar feeling at his waist, a discomfort. Reahing down to discreetly scratch the irritation, he was surprised to find a soft, small bulge of flab rolling over his belt. He looked down, more in curiosity than in shock, and confirmed that he must have gained a little weight. 

Thinking back over the last few weeks he couldn'treally say he was surprised. Right after graduating he had gone home for a week while waiting to be placed. His mom enjoyed having him home though she was shocked to see how lean he had become with the police training. She overfed him for that week and he made litle protest, then since starting work all he seemed to do was eat all the food that his three new mums placed before him. 
Donuts or cakes throughout the day, a heavy lunch and then hiting the bar every day for beer and munchies. 

_Oh well _he thought to himself, _I'll just slow it down a little._


----------



## Ssaylleb

Here's the next part, stay tuned. Comments & feedback appreciated!

The following morning Marcia made her way to the coffee shop as usual. 


"Hi Marcia, good morning. Give me a minute I'll get your coffee".

Marcia greeted the other store owners getting their morning coffee before sitting down at a table with the newspaper. Jill soon arrived but her usual plain americano had been replaced with a creamy cappuccino, accompanied by a chocolate muffin.

"Hey, what's this?" asked Marcia in surprise.

"A real start to the day babe!" laughed Jill. Try it, you'll love it.

"I'm sure I will, that's the problem" muttered Marcia.

She stayed on until all the others left to open their stores and there was a quiet period until the first customers entered.

"Thanks for the coffee Jill, and the donuts and muffins you give me, but I need to be careful".

"What do you mean?"

"Well.." Marcia said, embarrassed, tugging at her belt "this is starting to get tighter and being cooped up in here all day I'm not getting any exercise. Last night I planned to go for a run but with the downpour I just didn't feel like. I ended up zoning out in front of the TV with a pizza take out. and that's after I pigged out at Mrs Tueng's buffet at lunch!"

"Oh don't be silly, you're so skinny!" exclaimed Jill. "In any case running in the evening is boring and dangerous, even for a tough cop like you. What you need to do is dance it off. I'm going clubbing tonight why don't you join?"

"Clubbing?!" Marcia thought it over briefly. It had been a long time since she went clubbing. Her last boyfriend was an older guy who was past the party scene and she had dumped him after being accepted to the police academy, part of tossing the shit out of her life and focusing on herself.

"Are you serious? I don't want to impose on you or your friends".

"No it's perfect. My friend just texted to say she's ill with the flu so I was going to go out alone tonight... bore-ing!

"Cool. OK then we'll speak later". 

**************

Marcia swung the Golf into her usual slot and got out of the car. An observer might have noticed that she did so a tad less easily than she had when she'd started work some two months earlier. While before she had a supple litheness about her movements, now she seemed slower to move, heavier. She headed to the bagel shop for her breakfast.

"Hey babe, coming up!" called out Jill upon seeing her.

"Morning Jill, thanks hon".

The two had become closer over the last months. Their first night out clubbing together had been a roaring success - apart from the hangover that lasted a weekend - and had been repeated a couple of times.

Marcia was warmly greeted by the other store owners. By now she was very popular amongst them as not only was she an easy going and fun person, but her work had already paid off in catching some five credit card thieves within the mall. In each case she had been instructed not to approach herself but to wait for back up. She had mixed feelings about this as she had seen that not all perpetrators gave in easily; equally she wanted the glamour of a personal arrest.

Jill came over with Marcia's breakfast and they chatted briefly until another customer came in. Breakfast for Marcia used to be toast and a yoghurt at home. Now she still had those but her cappuchino and donut had become a daily affair, despite her feeble protests to Jill. Moreover, she now often took more pastries later in the day whenever she passed by Jill's.

Finishing up, Marcia stood and brushed the crumbs off her uniform. It was distinctly less loose on her than it had been when she had picked it up. Still a good fit, her butt filled the outfit better, and her breasts were a tad larger, giving her a very sexy look. When she sat down however she could feel some of the 15 pounds she had gained bunching over her waist, but the uniform was still large enough to mask her belly. All the men in the room, as well as a few women stared at her ass as she left the coffee shop.

Back in her office she started her routine of checking any reports coming in from HQ and idly scanning the monitors now and again. At 10.00 she started checking the view outside the coffee shop more closely, until she spotted her. A woman had started stopping by almost every day at around the same time. Marcia's interest in this woman was not of a criminal nature. She was fascinated by this woman who seemed to be around thirty-five years old, a few years older than Marcia. She had a very pretty face atop a plump body, and she dressed as though to flaunt her size. Always perfectly made up and smartly dressed in skirt suits, Marcia assumed she worked in an office nearby and took her coffee break here. 

What fascinated Marcia was that this plumper would order a large frappuchino with extra cream and two donuts, one with sugar frosting and the other topped with chocolate. Through the cameras, Marcia saw Jill bring out her order and the two women exchanged a laugh. The best part came next, only visible because the woman had unknowingly chosen a seat facing the camera. 

The gorgeous woman had a ritual she never varied from. First she scooped some of the cream off the frappuccino and delicately placed the spoon in her mouth, before swallowing the cream. Next she would start on the sugared donut. She took a little nibble first, as though to verify that is was divine. That tiny bite seemed to open her appetite as she devoured the donut in three bites, closing her eyes throughout. Her little pink tongue emerged and licked at her lips, picking off the frosting that remained.

She then continued with the frapuccino, first scooping up more cream then drinking it. She moved to the chocolate donut next. First she picked off the chocolate topping, bit by bit, and let it melt in her mouth. That done, she gobbled the donut again in 3 quick bites then drank the remainder of the frappuccino. Her tongue appeared once more to delicately lick off the cream around her lips.

Wiping her mouth discreetly with a napkin, she would then place both arms on he table to lift herself up. On a day like today where she had no jacket, even through the security system Marcia could make out both her skirt and shirt doing battle to restrain her soft fat belly, which hung forward while she leaned on the table. She then walked to the counter to pay, her high heels making her bubble butt sway with each step, the skirt seams under extreme pressure. With a sigh Marcia turned back to her work, feeling strangely aroused.

If asked the policewoman would be unable to define what it was about the woman that appealed to her so much. It could be that although plump, as she must have been pushing 180 lbs on a 5'2" frame, she was not only very pretty in the face but also carried her weight very well and looked a knockout. Perhaps it was her unashamed appreciation of her food in defiance to society norms: surely at her size she knew that a daily dose of such calorific goodness was the last thing she needed.

With a slight tingle of shock, Marcia realised that she had been rubbing her soft belly roll through her uniform, she was very turned on, and had been moaning softly. Confused and somehow uncomfortable, she needed some air and left her office.

(Continued in post 5 of this thread)


----------



## zachi

Nice Story, can't wait for more


----------



## Ssaylleb

Thanks Zachi. Any other feedback guys? here's the next 2 episodes... worth continuing?


----------



## Ssaylleb

“I got one for you Peter dear. Mike’s kids are in town to visit and his wife Pam &#8211; do you know Pam? well she cooked up a storm and he brought lots in”

Peter looked up from his desk to see Nancy holding out a muffin on a paper plate.

“I don’t even know who Mike is, let alone his wife. I really shouldn’t Nancy, but thanks”.

Nancy’s smile fell. “Why not? They are really good”.

“Oh I’ve no doubt they are but I’ve already had a donut this morning from Lily and I need to watch it. See this?” Peter pointed towards his waist and grabbed his belly, which pooched out over his belt, roundly filling out the blue uniform shirt.

“Pah, what are you talking about? You’re growing up is all!” retorted Nancy.

“I’m growing out for sure” replied Peter, ruefully reaching for the proffered muffin “I’ve gained like 20 lbs since graduating”.

“Well it suits you dear; you’re becoming a man”.

Peter preferred not to continue the discussion, surely at 32 he was a man?

Finishing the muffin, he reached down to brush the crumbs off his shirt and again found his belly protruding rather more than he cared to see. His gut poured over the belt like dough forming a flabby roll a couple of inches thick. So much for his decision to ease off the food some weeks ago; if anything he was eating more. The three older women brought in a constant supply of goodies, whether their own home-made delicious treats, or taken from around the office. On any given day he probably ate like at least 6 muffins or donuts or whatever was going round.

Lunch was still provided for by his three mums. Whereas he used to struggle to finish the portions when he first started, now he would clear the plate, and he was certain the portions were getting bigger, though they all denied it when asked. 

Peter had started to order in take-out every Friday to help even out the balance which the women appreciated although they all said it was unnecessary. Situated in the city centre they had their choice of food available and enjoyed trying different cuisine each time. Last week was sushi, this week the vote was on Italian so far. 

Such an important decision as Friday lunch was not taken lightly and votes started being counted as early as Monday morning, with lots of discussion throughout the week. The women were all very traditional eaters and Peter made it his task to introduce them to a wider range of food. Chinese was OK but sushi was quite a struggle, though they were reluctant converts now.

However they had started to order so much that they did not let Peter pay it all himself. For instance when they had ordered pizza he had listed four, but they insisted he get six, as they explained “we have to offer to the others”. 

Fair enough but in fact only 3 slices were handed out which meant that between the four of them they had an extra pizza and three quarters. There were no leftovers.

Other than his rapidly expanding waistline, Peter was very happy at work. The credit card unit had only been set up two months previously in October, now as Christmas drew near it had already proved itself by having placed under arrest several people, with as many again under active surveillance. These were suspected of being part of a larger organised group and the banks had agreed to cover continued losses in the interest of long-term theft reduction. 

Peter in particular had put his IT experience to good use by creating an instant messaging system that ensured record-breaking communication between them at HQ, the field offices and the operators within the banks. Although it was purely Peter’s brainchild, he had shared the kudos with the entire unit, some fifteen other people apart from those in his office. In fact there was talk of rolling out the program to other states: great in theory but budget cuts forecast in the new year made this unlikely.

The other problem Peter found was that the dismal Seattle weather really did not encourage one to go running, whether early morning or evening. He knew that he had access to the police gym within the same block where he worked, but he had always preferred outdoor activity to indoors.

As 1.00 rolled around, Mathilda handed Peter a huge serving of lasagna, cooked the evening before and just heated in the microwave.

“Here you go dear, lunch time”

“Oh seriously Math, thanks but that portion is enormous, it’s enough for three hungry people!”

“Oh come on Peter, stop fussing and start eating. I made this specially for you, as you said you missed your mum’s lasagna”.

Faced with such a guilt trip, Peter did what any thirty two year old man would do in his position. He pushed his keyboard to one side, tucked a napkin into his collar and dug in. His mum cooked a mean lasagna but sweet jesus this was a-may-zing! The minced beef was fresh and tasty, ever so slightly infused with herbs. The white sauce was rich and creamy, mingling with the spicy tomato sauce in an explosion of flavours on his tongue, transporting him to culinary heaven.

“Oh mffm gffm mfffm!” gabbled Peter through the food. Then, swallowing it down, “Oh my Mathilda, this is amazing. Don’t ever tell her but I swear this beats my mum’s best effort!”.

Beaming from ear to ear Mathilda passed him a plastic bag “here’s some Parmesan dear. Grated it just this morning, don’t hold back”.

More cheese was the last thing he needed, but this was never going to be a low-cal option so Peter first politely sprinkled some cheese over the steaming pasta, then upended the whole bag, covering the lasagna in the fine white gratings. Peter lost himself in the delicious pasta, taking in one big forkful after another, relishing the feeling of the warm food sliding down his throat, filling his belly, satisfying his hunger. 

Given the size of the portion to start off with, Peter was somewhat horrified when he snapped out of his food bubble to realise that he had cleared the plate, wiping the last smears of sauce with bread that he found on his desk. Presumably Mathilda or one of the others had placed there while he was stuffing his face. And now he became aware that they were all looking at him, genuinely happy and satisfied that he had eaten his fill.

Peter sat back and groaned as the pressure in his distended belly made itself felt. He rolled his chair back and patted his overstuffed gut, which now stuck out like a basketball in his lap, stretching his shirt so that the gaps between buttons parted, revealing his white vest underneath. The act of sitting back and patting his belly must have caused the ton of food inside him to move around because before he could stop it he belched a beast that resounded round the office and earned a “Whoa” and some loud chuckles from the cops in the office next door.

“Oh Mathilda, what have you done?” asked Peter, prodding his taut gut.

“It feeds three, I thought you said. Seems like it fed you good enough” said the older woman smiling proudly.

“I think I’m going to pop” said Peter, completely serious “if I move I swear I’m gonna burst”.

The older women laughed happily and covered the work for the afternoon. Peter lay back in a food stupor, groaning now and again and belching quietly until till they brought him a coffee at 4 pm. Even then it took all his concentration just to file away emails to while away time till 5pm when he could escape home to sleep. Then at 4.45 Tim, his senior officer popped his head into the office.

"We're down to Murphy's Pete, you joining?"

There was only ever one answer to that question.


----------



## Ssaylleb

Marcia was not happy. Halfway through December the mall was decked out for Christmas and packed morning till night with shoppers buying gifts for friends and loved ones. Christmas tunes blared out non-stop on the PA system. Marcia had nothing against the season in general, but this year it made her isolation more pointed. 

For as long as she could remember before going to he Academy she had worked for her parents’ company, an office furniture supplier. She started by helping out after school and during holidays, until she joined full time, too impatient to study any further after high school. At first she accepted her dad’s iron rule, but as she gained experience this started to chafe.

To make matters worse, her younger sister Barbara went to business school and then got an MBA, much to her parents’ delight. Marcia was happy for her too, but it rankled when Barbara joined the company as Managing Director under her dad as CEO. Marcia remained sidelined without an opinion, despite her experience in the firm, her familiarity with the customers and suppliers. 

Not one to sit and mope, Marcia enrolled to business school and started studying evenings and weekends, until she too graduated. To her dismay her parents discounted her studies as “part-time courses, not a real degree” and continued to let Barbara run the show as their parents started to step back from the daily running of the business.

While she meant well, Barbara tried to implement big business ideas that simply do not work in a Mom & Pop shop. Marcia was livid when she found that their biggest client had been refused credit.

“He’s already fifteen days late Marsh, I’m not throwing good money after bad”.

“He’s always paid us, and he gets his own income at the end of the month. He’s always had extended credit. Do you even realise he’s 25% of our business?” fumed Marcia.

“Well it’s my call, and I’ve made up my mind” replied Barbara smugly

“Fine then. Do it your way. I’m not going to sit here and watch you sink dad’s company”.

And that pretty much was that. Her parents shouted at her and called on her familial duty, her place was in the family business, to support her sister, she was ungrateful and downright stupid. Marcia left home that day and went to stay at her boyfriend Jake’s place. 

After a month of fruitlessly searching for jobs in her line, she was blaming the poor economy. Then one of their former suppliers admitted to her that her dad had put out word that he’d stop doing business with anyone who took her on. He also kindly added that Marcia had had a far better handle on the place and that working with her dad’s firm had become a nightmare. 

By this point Marcia had also realised that there was no way she could spend her life with Jake. He was lazy, self-absorbed and immature, and aged forty he was not about to change. That evening Marcia saw an advert calling recruits to the police force with business, IT or a banking background. 

The next day she applied, and upon being accepted left Jake, firmly but not unkindly. Since then she had never felt so alone in the world, having always been closely surrounded by family. She had called home a couple of times but her mum blamed the company downturn on her absence rather than on Barbara’s ineptitude. At the graduation ceremony she was the only one with no family there. Even that guy Peter from down South, who was now at HQ, his entire family had come up to cheer him on, from plump smiling mum to brother and sister.

Without consciously realising it, her feeling of loneliness led her to seek comfort in her new friend, food. This made easier by her friends running the food court. Jill had lots of seasonal treats on offer and so had more than usual extras to hand out to her friend. Some days she would casually pass by the food court at closing time to see if anyone would offer her something, either Mrs Tueng at the Chinese or the shift manager at the burger joint. Salim at the kebab place often called her, as he did today, in her office at closing time to see if she wanted any leftovers. She did.

Salim set up a new rack of lamb and chicken on the grills every day, and both had to be thrown away at day's end. Salim shaved off all that was left, making two veritable mountains of meat on the grill. Marcia appreciated the free dinner and helped herself to the thin slices, liberally pouring garlic sauce all over the plate. Salim also gave her a couple of pita bread on the side, the whole washed down with a large soft drink. He left her eat by herself while he cleaned the kitchen, so she felt no restraint on her appetite. Thus she ate to her heart's content, dreading the thought of returning to her empty apartment, alone yet again. 

She pronged the fork through a pile of sauce-covered meat and shoveled it into her mouth, biting off a chunk of pita bread to go with it. She took one forkful after another, eating mechanically, her mind on her family and their problems and the seemingly impassable rift between her and them. She bore them no ill will and wished to resolve matters. But how, when they wouldn't answer her phone calls nor reply to her texts or emails? 

She was shocked into the present when her fork scraped an empty plate. She looked in bewilderment at the plate, now devoid of any meat except for a few thin slivers. Where had the meat gone? Salim came up behind her and cleared the table, saying: "I'm glad I called you, see how hungry you were!"

"I... uh... um..." stammered Marcia, struggling to understand what had happened.

Slowly the penny dropped and she looked down at her belly. Completely bloated her tummy stuck out in her lap - for the first time in her life - beyond her breasts, stretching the top part of her outfit. Pushing herself up slowly she caught sight of her reflection in the glass door of the drinks fridge. Her butt looked bigger than she recalled, it jutted out backwards more than it had before, while her rack was also inflated from her usual. All attention however went to her belly, sticking out like she had swallowed a watermelon, her belt causing a muffintop to roll right around her waist.

She stared at Salim in horror, her tummy too full to even try sucking it in. He smiled back at her. In his country women were considered beautiful when fleshy- a proper belly dancer had a nice fat belly to dance with. 

"Uhm.. please.." she faltered "please don't tell anyone about this, I'm really sorry" the plumping up policewoman said in embarrassment.

"Nothing to tell, Marcia, you enjoyed a good dinner. Looks like you needed it, you must have been starving".

Which he may well believe but in fact she had had a BLT bagel at Jill's for lunch, followed by three pastries over the course of the afternoon: a slice of red velvet cake with lunch, a blueberry muffin at 3pm and a chocolate cupcake at 5pm.

Peering out of the store to make sure all the shops were shut and everyone had left, Marcia walked to the parking lot, feeling her uniform uncomfortably tight as her stuffed belly tried to start digesting her feast.


----------



## Ssaylleb

Christmas that year was hard on both Marcia and Peter as they couldn't be with family. Peter couldn't fly home as Christmas eve was expected to be a busy for crime fighting and he had to be back on the 26th so there were no flights that made sense. Marcia had tried again to make the peace with her family but all of them rejected her overtures. When she tried to knock at their door in a last ditch attempt, her mum opened the door, took one look at her and said "you're getting fat cop, and we're facing bankruptcy" then shut the door in her face, leaving her eldest daughter out in the snow.

For both, it would be their first ever Christmas spent without family and they were at a loss what to do. Both filled their days with work to take their mind off their situation, but when the day was done, only food remained as a steady companion. Marcia cut a delightfully sexy figure, her swelling curves filled her uniform more than ever before, her belly becoming noticeable for the first time whereas before the gain on her butt and tits had kept her belly in the backlight. Now when she sat on a stool in Jill's coffee shop her butt plumped out sideways, now slightly wider than the stool.

On the work front, Marcia's sharp eyed vigilance and quick action netted the unit a high rate of arrests, including two that led to senior members of one organised crime network. The high after that and the praise from the Chief of Police was short-lived though as her loneliness loomed ever larger as evening and closing time on Christmas day approached. Peter closed the unit's work at 10 pm on the 24th December with a message to all officers:

*CLOSING NOW. MESSAGE FROM CHIEF: WELL DONE TEAM NOW SIGN OFF AND GO HOME TO YOUR FAMILIES. PEACE*

Then he shut down and headed to Murphy's. Alone for the first time as everyone else was doing family stuff. He had been invited to Christmas lunch at all three of his co-workers but didn't want to impose on their families so he declined with thanks.

Marcia also had no plans. Her focus on her family's business had never left her with much time to make friends and Jill had plans with friends her age. She'd invited Marcia who preferred to miss it - the gap between 25 and 31 was not large but in terms of capacity to party it was a generational gap.

Marcia shut down and took a last stroll round the mall, exchanging greetings with the store-workers as they closed shop. When she got to the food court, only Mrs Tueng still had customers seated. The Asian woman waved her in with a smile.
"Come in Marcia, you want dinner?"
"I don't want to keep you, these people will soon leave".
"Nonsense Marcia, if you don't take it I must bin it".
Easily swayed, Marcia quickly acquiesced "OK then I won't be long".
"Go sit down, I will get you food. Coke?"
"Yes please" replied Marcia and sat down, noting ruefully how her belly poured out over her belt - she could still just about hide her belly by sucking it in when standing, but had no chance of hiding it when sitting.

Mrs Tueng first brought her a large bowl of soup which was quickly dispatched to the depths of her stomach. Next up was a big plate loaded high with starters, small bowls of sauces on the side. Marcia munched her way happily through won tons, spring rolls, dumplings and prawn fritters, dunking each into the thick gooey sauces.

Mrs Tueng was ready and as soon as Marcia pushed the plate away, she found her hostess placing another plate before her. This one was filled with rice and the main courses from the buffet. Marcia started slowly, savouring the flavour in each bite the peanutty chicken satay , the tangy sweet sour pork, the robust beef. Then she picked up the pace, soon ploughing through the entire plate. Sitting back a burp escaped her and she blushed furiously, suddenly remembering where she was. Mrs Tueng took no notice and surprised Marcia by bringing out another plate of mains. Marcia glanced round the restaurant, it had emptied. She looked at the restaurant owner, a questioning look on her face. The Asian woman smiled back at her, encouragingly. Marcia picked up the fork again and Mrs Tueng nodded happily, then left her alone with the food. 

Marcia was already stuffed by this point but was not about to walk away. Her hands slipped to her belt and she unclasped it, feeling immediate relief as her tummy surged forward. What are you doing? a small part of her wondered. She chowed her way through the plate, slowing towards the end, in fact she had to rest her head on her left elbow, stuffing food in with her waiting mouth with her right hand. She was going to get really fat eating like this she heard the same inner voice.

At one point she found herself still eating with her right hand, but her left had now slipped and was rubbing her swollen belly in circles, feeling the soft flab on the surface yet stretched taut underneath. Finally done, she could barely breathe she was so stuffed beyond capacity. Mrs Tueng let her sit there for a while, then helped the chubby cop to her feet, holding her as she swayed slightly. After locking up the restaurant, she had to help Marcia waddle to the carpark, holding her arm round the younger woman's waist, sneaking a grab of her flabby muffin top now and again. She helped Marcia into the Golf, strapping her seatbelt in place to sneak a last belly rub and waved her bye, wishing her the best for Christmas. Marcia tried to reply but burped, feeling more bloated and aroused than she had ever felt in her life.

*******

Peter entered Murphy's and looked around hopefully, maybe someone had decided to come down after all. No such luck. Feeling like America's biggest loser, Peter shunned his usual place at the bar and sat in a booth, facing the TV. The waitress, Angela, came by and innocently asked "Oh you're alone today?"
She immediately knew she'd said the wrong thing from Peter's expression though he tried to mask it.
"Yup, alone for Christmas" he said morosely.
"Well I'll take good care of you tonight then" she smiled and left him with the menu, not that he really needed it. His eyes followed her as she left. Angela too wasa recent joiner at the bar and with her bright smile and long black hair in tight curls she was an instant hit with the policemen. Her perfectly sculpted butt encased in jeans that were just half a size too tight had nothing to do with it. There was something different about her though Peter noticed, maybe her hair? Then as she bent over to pick up a napkin from he floor he saw her belly bunch into a tiny roll over her waistband. Whenhe stood he took in the very slight muffin top that formed on her sides. So, little Angela was gaining weight. Huh, he scoffed to himself, sneaking a peek down at his round belly, you're one to talk, blowing up like a blimp with those biddies feeding you! Like saying no once in a while would harm you, fatass!

Of course there was no live sports on Christmas Eve, but they were showing re-runs from the best action of the last season and Peter sat back to watch. Angela approached.
"Here you go Peter, eggnog on the house. What else can I get you?" She also laid a basket of onion rings on the table. "We had these from a wrong order" she explained before he could ask. 
"Oh thanks Angela. I'll have the steakhouse burger, fries and ranch dressing please. And a beer too. No rush at all".
"Coming up" she smiled and again treated his eyes to her butt as she sashayed across the room.

Lost in the TV. Peter sipped the eggnog. It was excellent and had a good kick to it. It was soon history and he moved on to the cold beer. He started on the onion rings and before he knew it his fingers were scrabbling at the bottom of the empty basket. Just then Angela showed up bearing his order.
"Here you go, Steakhouse with fries, ranch dressing, chicken wings. Need another beer?"
"Thanks but I didn't order any wings Angela".
"Oh..." she said startled. Then with a guilty look she added "Um would you do me a favour and keep them here anyway. You don't need to eat them, and I won't charge you. Only it's the third order I messed up tonight and Jim is getting pissed off at me". Jim the owner was notorious for his bad moods.

Faced with such a pretty thing making such a simple request of him how could any red-blooded male respond? "Of course Ang, leave them here. Don't worry".

The steakhouse burger was an impressive stack of a full pound of minced beef patty packed in a huge grilled bun together with a couple of rashers of bacon, a fried egg and caramelised onion. Not for the faint-hearted. Nor for those porkers who should be watching their weight thought Peter. He had long been tempted by it by always felt embarrassed to order it in front of his colleagues. Starting with the fries before they got cold, Peter dipped each into the ranch dressing and guzzled them down. He took the huge burger in both hands and took a couple of bites, the juices running down his chin. Next he took a chicken wing or two, then back to the burger. Slowly he battled his way through the meal until he cleared all the plates on his table.

The job done, Peter leaned back and patted his belly in what had become it's usual state of blown up bigger than life. Sitting down as he was the buttons strained to meet across the fat expanse of his gut. Peter had taken to wearing blue vests underneath his shirts in a vain attempt at hiding the visible results of his gluttony. He didnt notice Angela approaching and was surreptitiously letting out a belch, with the unfortunate result that when she leant over the table to take his plates, he basically belched in her ear.
Oh my God Angela, Im so sorry! I didnt know you were here! Im sorry apologised Peter.
Hehe dont worry Peter, Ive had a lot worse Angela laughed it off.
Besides it means you enjoyed your meal. All of it she said, rubbing his belly. Angela seemed to emphasise the all, as though she never expected him to actually eat the wings alongside the massive burger. She cleared the table and went on about her business.

Sitting back again, Peter wondered how he had let himself turn into this fat uncouth slob, who hoovered up all the food in sight and instead of complimenting a pretty girl, belched in her face, leading her to poke his gut. He had never been a big guy, tending to be lean during childhood and through college. Even when he worked an office job in IT, he still kept fairly active playing ball with his younger brothers or helping his dad on the farm. An unexpected redundancy led him to apply for the police job. The training had shown that he was less fit than he thought, and it made him leaner than before, rather than built with muscles. His mother had been horrified at how skinny he was after graduating.

Truth be told, he had thought moving to Seattle would be a laugh, a good experience while it lasted but he hadnt realised just how cold and wet it was much of the time. Now his parents were struggling on the farm, which coupled with his own experience of being made redundant made him far more appreciative of his job and less carefree than he had been in his twenties.

Still, back to the weighty matter at hand, the feeling of being fat was new to him and one he was not comfortable with. Although it was quite nice how Angela rubbed your belly. Very nice actually. As though she had read his thoughts Angela showed up at his side.
Almost midnight Peter, soon Christmas. Heres an eggnog to celebrate and I thought youd like slice of pie. So saying she placed in front of him a pint glass of eggnog and a huge slice of apple pie, almost buried under a mound of whipped cream.
The alcohol hed already consumed or the Christmas spirit made Peter less inhibited.
Do you really think I need those? he asked her Im hardly about to starve.
Oh, I thought you might like them she said, the smile falling from her face. Ill take them back she said, reaching for the plate.
His hand fell on her wrist, stopping her mid-way.
Now theyre here I cant say no, but youre gonna make me fat
So youre enjoying a good meal, alone on Christmas Eve, come on. Besides she continued unexpectedly with a cheeky grin and an even cheekier slap to his belly youre already fat.

That comment should have made anyone in his position immediately reject the calorie laden treats, but to his surprise Peter found himself turned on by the comment and tore into the pie, tearing off big forkfuls and guzzling them down greedily. When done, he downed the eggnog in one long gulp. As he finished midnight struck and the bar burst into a cacophony of loud cheers, whistles and general happiness. Peter used the sound as cover to let off a huge belch. Angela dropped onto the bench near him and snuggled up to his chest, grabbing his head with both hands and snogging him good and long, earning a rousing cheer from the bar crowd.

Peter then started to drink in earnest and when the bar shut at 2 am, Angela walked him home as he wouldnt manage alone. Luckily his coat was his own, not uniform and so he avoided disgracing the Force. Taxpayers did not expect to see a policeman with his belly bursting out of his uniform, fat as a pig, drunk as a lord, being propped up by a sexy chick and singing all the way home.


----------



## Ssaylleb

Hope you're enjoying these, please let me know with comments, any feedback. worth continuing or not?


----------



## GordoNegro

Hoping Frank and Marcia don't have annual checkups going on soon, knowing some departments have been known for making a paper trail to dismiss officers who are unable to keep 'fit' over a period of time.
Great read thus far.


----------



## zachi

Ssaylleb said:


> Hope you're enjoying these, please let me know with comments, any feedback. worth continuing or not?



better and better 

easy to read, good story, please more


----------



## BobbyFad

Quite an amazing story so far, please continue!


----------



## exjock

Truly a wonderful story so far!


----------



## gainingdane

exjock said:


> Truly a wonderful story so far!



Funny u decided too reply this story. It reminded me a lot about you other story. This is another great story keep it up.


----------



## Ssaylleb

gainingdane said:


> Funny u decided too reply this story. It reminded me a lot about you other story. This is another great story keep it up.



which story did it remind you of? I'm keen to keep it original, but as a long time reader of ficion, sometimes elements creep in without me being aware.

I noticed Marcia is partly based on an old story, couldn't find it on here, about a male security guard who gets free burgers at the mall until he's found by the owner and force fed.

thanks for the feedback. more to follow, stay tuned


----------



## Ssaylleb

Marcia felt strange as soon as she woke but couldn't put her finger on it. She looked blearily at her mobile - 9am. Shit she was late for work. Ah no, that was it. Christmas Day. Alone. She pulled the quilt over her head again, unwilling to face the day but bladder pressure soon forced her to the bathroom. 

After washing her hands she forced herself to look in the mirror, check out the damage her recent gluttony had done, especially her Chinese blow out yesterday. She started from her face. OK so her cheeks were just slightly rounder, perhaps noticeable to someone who knew her well, but she certainly didn't have a fat face. Her neck looked the same too. Moving on down the changes became more apparent.

Her breasts were now definitely larger than they used to be and pushed out her Hello Kitty pajama top. She cupped them and had to admit that she liked what she felt. They were fuller, heavier, more feminine the voice in her head called out. Taking a deep breath, then sucking in her tummy she cast her glance downwards. Hello Kittys face was stretched across a rounded belly that stuck out perhaps an inch from her groin. That wasn't too bad, she thought. She poked her tummy experimentally, getting used to the soft feeling as her finger sunk in. Reassured she exhaled, letting her tummy out to its full extent. Oh no. Oh no no no. 

As she let it out, her belly pushed out the top further, ruching it into creases at the sides and riding up, leaving a ribbon of soft flab visible above her shorts. A muffintop ran round her sides, a good inch or two thick, and in front rounded out to an undeniably chubby belly. Continuing the assessment with a feeling of numb shock, Marcia noted her hips were slightly wider and her thighs fleshier. Turning sideways she saw her bum had expanded out backwards as well as sideways. Just to complete the horror story she stepped onto the scale: 133 lbs, compared to her standard 115. She slapped her belly with both hands and shook it, then slapped her hips, the bone underneath now cushioned. Why on earth did she feel so turned on?

18 lbs of pure fat had taken up residence uninvited. In fact although she was not aware of it, she had actually gained even more fat as the muscles she had built up during police training had also turned to soft flab.

Disgusted with herself, and unable to understand why she was feeling so horny so often Marcia headed to the kitchen for breakfast. A strict diet had to start today and she'd do a workout right now. In the kitchen she ignored the bacon and eggs she had bought specifically for today, and took a plain piece of toast, rinsed down with orange juice. No wonder she was getting fat, she thought, all she had was high-fat food. White bread, full cream yoghurt, no fruit in the house. Well, she reasoned to herself, I do take fruit at work from the Fruit Basket; conveniently forgetting that one fruit a day made little headway healthwise against the barrage of food she had taken to consuming on a daily basis.

She went to her room and looked for her workout clothes. When she finally found them she looked at them dubiously. They looked awfully small. She got the top on and then the cycling pants and looked at the mirror. Looking back at her was a chubby porker who was clearly far more familiar with the cookie jar than the gym. When she bent over to put on her running shoes, she really felt for the first time her belly bunching into a thick roll of pudge. She looked out of the window. There was no sign yet of the heavy snow forecast so she could just throw a sweater over and head out. As she walked to the door, she spotted the phone.

Marcia dialled her parents' home number. She thought ahead to joining them for dinner later on. Her mum and Barbara would laugh at her weight gain but would help her organise a diet plan and make sure she stuck to it. Her mum finally picked up.
"Hello?"
"Hi mum, Happy Christmas!" chirped Marcia "What are you guys up to?"
"Don't call me Mum, we don't consider you family after what you've put us through" replied her mum icily, and hung up without even hearing Marcia's gasp.

The words cut like a knife and Marcia burst into tears, falling to her knees, then curling up into a ball, the phone still beeping in her hands while she cried in big gulps.

******************

Through the fog of sleep, Peter felt something amiss. Lifting his head off the pillow he heard noises in the living room. Still more than half asleep he got out of bed and opened the bedroom door to see Angela pulling her coat on. She turned at the sound and said "oh good morning, you're up?"
Peter looked down, suddenly aware he was in his boxer shorts, which were by now too tight, his fat belly hanging out.

He quickly jumped backwards into his room and shut the door. The poorly suppressed laughter he heard outside did not help his comfort level, neither did the throbbing hangover. Pulling on a pair of sweatpants and a sweater he walked into the living room again. Not sure what to say he walked over to the open plan kitchen and switched on the coffee machine.
"Do you want coffee?" he asked lamely
"No thanks, you must have an awful headache so I'll leave you to it. Sorry I woke you , I was trying to get out quietly" 
Peter was really uncomfortable. He had no recollection of last night after their midnight kiss.
"Umm... last night..." he started then stopped, unsure how to continue.
"You were so funny" she said, smiling.
Not a good description of bedroom performance, thought Peter.
"At the bar, huh?" he hazarded.
"And all the way here! I didn't know you had such a good singing voice."
"S..singing?" croaked Peter. What the hell had gone down?
"Oh yes, you sang all the way here, Auld Lang Syne and Jingle Bells." 
"Me?" asked Peter.
"Oh yes, and I had to help you back here as there were no taxis around and I couldn't leave you there."
"Uh huh" said Peter wretchedly. 
"You really don't remember anything do you?" she laughed.

Peter wondered whether he should mention the kiss. If that was as far as it had gone then well and good, but if they'd had sex then she wouldn't be too impressed he'd forgotten. Fuck it, he was always for honesty. He couldnt stand playing guessing games, and besides he was ready to collapse with the hangover.
"Umm" he started on safe ground. "I liked it when we snogged at Murphy's, but er... er... later..." he tailed off, unsure how to get himself out of it "did we, um... did you know..."
"We went to bed Peter. I stripped you off, got all hot down there and then found you snoring!"
"Ugh..." stammered Peter, aghast. "I.."
"Hee hee I'm kidding Pete! I think it would have counted as rape you were so wasted!"

The pretty brunette laughed at the expression of relief that filled his face. 
"Look I have to get going now, Happy Christmas" she kissed him quickly on the lips and half turned to go.
"Maybe some other time, big boy" and gently tapped his belly as she left.

The strong smell of the freshly brewed coffee made him gag. He left it there and went back to bed. Why was Angela patting his belly and calling him big boy? And why did you like it so much?

*************

Marcia picked herself up from the floor and mooched around the apartment aimlessly. She sat on the sofa hugging a cushion for a while then turned on the TV. She quickly turned it off again. Outside the snow had started to fall: no running then.

She found herself in the kitchen, opened the fridge and her eyes lit on the breakfast goodies she had bought. She took them out and put her largest frying pan on, then tossed in a large wedge of butter. Bacon and sausages cooked far better in full-fat butter, a tip she had learned from Jill at the bagel place. In another frying pan with oil she fried 4 eggs and a 2 pound packet of hash browns. In another dish she quickly poured the pancake mix and added the milk, throwing in some cream for good measure.

Within minutes she had a full breakfast to serve ten people. She sat down, still in her gym clothes and entered battle. First a few bites of fried egg and bacon then a couple of pancakes drowned in maple syrup for the sweetness then back to the salty buttery fry up. A thick creamy milkshake helped everything down nicely. She powered her way through, rubbing her burgeoning soft belly now and again. When she finished she was shocked to discover that the hunger in her belly was still un-sated.

Raiding the fridge again she found nothing appealed and checked the freezer. A sealed 5 pint tub of chocolate and fudge ice cream lay there, untouched for a month as it had been too cold for ice cream but now she didn't care. The chubby blonde in tight spandex took the ice cream and a packet of cookies, plumped down on the sofa and tuned in to old re-runs of Tom and Jerry, always guaranteed entertainment. 

At first she had to fight to dig out small chunks of ice cream with a spoon, then as it thawed out it became easier, allowing her to keep one hand massaging her expanding belly. When it started to become more liquid, Marcia tossed in all the remaining cookies and then drank the lot straight from the tub, not even using the spoon. Her belly was now blown up to double her starting size that morning. This is so bad, the rational part of her brain said, you're gonna become a blimp. Then why does it feel so good?

When done she lay on her side on the sofa, rubbing her bloated tummy, moaning until she passed out into a food coma.

**********

Peter awoke again when he heard a bell ringing in his head. Confused he sat up in bed and slowly perceived that the sound was not in fact a bell in his head, but his phone ringing.
erro? he mumbled sleepily into the receiver.
Happy Christmas darling, surely I didnt wake you?! called his mum happily.
Uh, late night mum he checked the time on his mobile. 11am. So it was 1pm at home in Oklahoma.
He yawned widely.
All set down there Mum? Everyone OK? You guys about to eat? he asked, thinking again with a pang of all the warmth, love and good humour hed be missing out on. Not to mention the feast.
Yes were all set, the men have been out setting up the barn since this morning, were missing you so much dear.
Not as much as I miss all you guys. Youre going ahead with the feast for the whole clan then?
Yes, its been so warm and we had to be quite stingy with the annual bonus so we thought this would be a nice way to treat them.
Oh it is. Im sure theyll all appreciate it. I know Id much rather be there too!

Peters family were cattle farmers in Oklahoma. His brothers still worked there on the farm, Mike the eldest helped his dad to run the place. Bart was a microbiologist and worked from the farm on refining their production methods, as well as helping the others. They also employed some 20 men to help manage the ranch with all the different things that needed doing. In order to make up for a smaller bonus than usual, due to a poor year, his parents had decided to throw a Christmas day feast on the ranch. 

This was only possible due to an unusually warm spell. They had cleared out a section of a huge barn used to store hay and turned it into a scene reminiscent of some medieval banquet. Trestle tables and chairs had been rented to form 2 long tables that ran side by side down the barn. A bank of barbecues had been set up to form a kitchen  outside the barn due to the fire hazard with all the hay around. Pride of place was an open fire over which a complete pig slowly rotated on a spit.

All the employees and their families were invited; there would be over 200 guests as family down South included not only the workers immediate families but also any parents, grandparents or visiting family members. They had already started to arrive and the meal would probably begin around 2pm. Eating and drinking was expected to continue until late into the night.

They may have been slightly short on cash and even shorter on profits, but farmers were never short of food. An informal barter system allowed all to enjoy the benefits of supply of fresh produce. The last to lose weight in a recession were the farmer's wife and the baker's wife.

Peter and his mum agreed that Bart would call him on Skype from the barn so he could participate, at least by remote, in the feast.

Hanging up, Peter looked outside and saw the snow that had been expected was falling thick and fluffy, casting a dull pall over the day. He had never felt more distant from the warm and sunny south. Aware that he would soon be on Skype with the clan, he went off to shower and wear something more presentable.

Standing under the warm running water, he felt a softness he was not used to as he soaped his body. Looking down he saw the water running over his chest, now softer than he had ever seen it before, youre gonna get man boobs if you dont watch it! he thought. Dripping off his chest the water ran down his belly, still rounded out and puffed up from the over indulgence last night. As though to mock him, as he thought that his tummy rumbled with hunger.

Peter went to wear a smart outfit he had; cream corduroy pants and a maroon shirt. He knew he was in trouble when he struggled to get the trousers over his butt. Had he gained weight in his bum too? he wondered. Getting the button closed was going to be hard as a good 3 inch gap separated the button from its hole. He reckoned hed be able to close it if he lay on the bed, but then hed be too uncomfortable. He could button the shirt, but being a slim-fit his belly stretched it open between buttons. Catching sight of himself in the mirror, his pants unable to close and his belly hanging out, Peter couldnt help but think that he looked like an overstuffed fresh sausage.

After trying another couple of items with similar lack of success, Peter settled on his loosest jeans and a sweater. The jeans used to be loose-fit, bought in an attempt to try out a new style when he first got to the city months earlier and subsequently abandoned as the jeans slipped off his waist- until today. The sweater was a chunky woolen item in cream, a Christmas gift from his mum. Fortunately she assumed in mammy style that hed wear 5 or 6 layers underneath so she had got it large. As a result it was a good fit and hid his weight gain, although the shirt he had on underneath felt tight.

Turning on his laptop, Peter found a missed call from Bart. He settled himself comfortably on the sofa and hit the make video call button. He heard the noise first, a hundred happy voices ranging from deep mens voices to the shrill excited chatter of Hispanic women. Children yelled in the background, undoubtedly their first time at such a feast. The video started and Peter saw a belt buckle, then Barts beaming face came into focus, red from the efforts at the grill, or more likely from the excellent local red wine.
Hey there little brother, Merry Christmas! yelled Bart happily.
Same to you bro! Man I miss you guys exclaimed Peter.
Can you believe the weather were having here? asked Bart, tilting the laptop so that a clear blue sky filled the screen.
Oh my God, that looks like summer there! Im so jealous. Said Peter its snowing here
Snow? Hehe you poor fool, were in short sleeves here! taunted Bart.

Is that Peter there?
Yes dad, come say hi. You dont need to shout said Bart.

Peter exchanged greetings with his dad, his mum, then Mike and finally Stacy, his sister back home from college. They all seemed slightly tipsy already. Peter was thrilled to see them all looking so well. His mum was happy to actually see him, rather than just hear his voice on the phone.

You look well dear. Getting some meat on your bones
Let me see interrupted Mike. Oh yeah, youre getting fat! he laughed, waving his own paunch in front of the camera.

After a bit more chat, the laptop in Oklahoma was passed down the tables, as all the farm hands wanted to wish Peter well. Many of them knew him since childhood or as a teenager, working alongside them during the summer months or after school. In a snow-covered Seattle, Peter felt a tightness in his chest and had to fight hard to keep tears at bay. What was he doing here so far away when all these people who knew him and loved him were at home?

Still on the sofa, Peter took off his sweater, it was warm enough inside with the central heating on. He looked down at his gut, pushing out against the hard-working shirt buttons. What would his family have said if they saw him like this? The ironic part was that Peter, even now, was the skinniest in the family. His dad and brothers were built large, the stereotypical farmers. While they all carried some flab, all centred around their guts, they also packed a lot of muscle. 

His mum and sister Stacy were also of larger build; his mum had been fattened by years of loving attention from her husband and now weighed in at over 250 lbs. Stacy at 170 lbs was still a way off that but had the same large build and had always rocked a soft belly, too easily tempted by the good fresh food on constant supply at home. At college she was probably the only girl actually losing weight (slightly) as the canteen fare simply had little appeal to her. No doubt she would be gorging like a piggy today to make up for that; she was known to wear loose dresses on feast days for a good reason.

The difference, thought Peter, was that his body was quickly losing all traces of the lean muscle he had honed during police academy, he seemed to be turning into a complete tub of lard. Mike had enjoyed showing Peter, via Skype, the veritable feast ready to be devoured. Apart from the spit-roasted pig there were turkeys galore and of course beef from their farm. Starters were massive dishes of pasta and Mexican specialities brought by the Hispanic families. Sides included potatoes and loads of other veg cooked every way possible. They had had to borrow two fridges just to store all the desserts. Opening the door with a flourish, Mike had shown Peter stacks of apple pie, pumpkin pie, pecan pie, cheesecakes, tubs and tubs of cream to go with them, ice-cream and chocolate cake in case anyone remained wanting more.

Hungry, suddenly realising that it was 12.30 and he hadnt eaten anything yet Peter got up and headed to the kitchen.


----------



## gainingdane

Ssaylleb said:


> which story did it remind you of? I'm keen to keep it original, but as a long time reader of ficion, sometimes elements creep in without me being aware.
> 
> I noticed Marcia is partly based on an old story, couldn't find it on here, about a male security guard who gets free burgers at the mall until he's found by the owner and force fed.
> 
> thanks for the feedback. more to follow, stay tuned


Beer league, and it is a compliment. The similarity is how well the weight gain is described not the storyline or anything like that.


----------



## Ssaylleb

Peter found both fridge and freezer sorely lacking in anything that could be made into a Christmas day lunch. Having been brought up on fresh produce, he never bought frozen food, except perhaps a pizza or two just to have something there. But a pizza was not Xmas lunch. There was nothing for it but to brave the elements outside. Fortunately, living in the city centre had the advantage of a plentiful range of restaurants; hopefully a decent one had a free table for one. 

Donning his new sweater again and his thick coat  which was starting to feel tight  he set off carefully through the snow, which now lay an inch thick on the kerb. One block down there were three restaurants, he hoped one could take him. The first turned out to be more a fast food place than a proper restaurant. It had free tables but didnt appeal to Peter. It would do if the others were full, but not a first choice. The second one looked perfect, a proper Italian restaurant with tables crowded close to one another, the babble of waiters and chefs calling out above several conversations, and the obligatory background Italian music.

Unfortunately it looked full to overflowing and that proved to be the case, a waiter regretfully turning Peter away. The third and last restaurant a couple of doors down had space available but it was austerely decorated inside, overly fancy and with prices to match. As a cop of the lowest grade, Peter couldnt afford starters at $50 nor mains at $120. Why on earth did these places set up in residential streets wondered Peter. As he pondered his options a plump woman burst out of the Italian restaurant and called out to him:
Hey mister
Peter looked up hopefully. Yes?
You wanna eat she asked with a heavy Italian accent.
Id love to, the restaurant looks fantastic but its full.
Ah come in Mister, we always find place for an appetite!

The heat inside hit Peter like a slap in the face, and he quickly divested himself of his coat. He found himself seated at a table for 8 with 6 other people there, four adults and two kids. Embarrassed at his forced intrusion on them, Peter started to apologise and made to leave.
Im so sorry, I thought they had place for me here.
That is a place! Dont worry this restaurant is very casual, but excellent food and as youve seen very friendly people. We come at least once a week. Said one of the men at the table.
Peter thanked them and introduced himself then asked for the menu.
Set menu today, Christmas lunch. $40 with wine
Sounds perfect! exclaimed Peter happily.

The wine was soon served, a 2 pint flask of red, deep and far better than Peter had hoped for. One of the women at the table saw his expression and commented Good isnt it? thats how everything is here, understated and divine. The rest agreed and Peter toasted their health.

The heat became unbearable and Peter soon removed his sweater, leaving his beginner gut visible, stretching his shirt out and bulging over his belt. Then the onslaught of food started with a few antipasti, only little bite-size nibbles, but a large plate full of them. Quickly dispatched to his stomach, he remained slack-jawed at the starter, a steaming dish of cannelloni straight from the oven, easily large enough to feed two. The main course arrived for the rest of the table at the same time, so conversation halted while they ate.

Peter lost himself in the creamy, meaty goodness of the baked pasta, dipping fresh bread rolls into the sauce until he left the dish almost clean. Looking across at his table mates he saw they were in similar ecstasies with their plates. He licked his lips in anticipation.

The main came out in three parts. Pride of place was a plate piled high with slices of turkey breast and a drumstick, surrounded by three types of stuffing and bread sauce. Another dish still steaming from the oven bore potatoes, baked with onions to a golden brown and dusted with fennel seeds. The third dish contained more baked veg.

Peter took a tentative first bite of the turkey. The succulent breast was so tender it just melted in his mouth, the gravy exploding with flavour, and he quickly added a forkful of stuffing. Appreciative of the fresh ingredients and the excellent cooking, he ripped into the food, guzzling down the enormous portions with a speed that defied belief. At one point a waiter deposited a dish of fries on the table. Peter didnt question or even look up, he just shoveled them into his waiting mouth. The others at the table looked on, clearly torn between jealousy that he was still eating and the discomfort from their own stuffed bellies.

When he was done, Peter felt so bloated he could barely breathe, his belt now painfully cutting into his fat gut. Looking around he noticed that many other patrons were in a similar state of discomfort, and several had openly undone their belts. One women at his table had even opened the waist button on her trousers, her belly surging out between the flaps. Discreetly Peter slid his hand down to release his belt a notch but found its progress impeded by his belly, round, hard and bloated.

Seeing that they were talking together, when it came to dessert the waiters brought out enough to share: two full 12 pies each cut into eight pieces with a jug of cream on the side. The children had ice cream. One by one the adults took slices until each had had 3 pieces and one remained. The jug of cream had already been replenished and half a jug was left. As though in mutual agreement, one of the men slid them over towards Peter. Who was by now painfully bloated, even with his belt undone, the shirt buttons under extreme duress against the growing gut.

Peter refused at first, he genuinely felt as though he was going to explode, and couldnt face the last slice. Having already eaten three, eating this would mean hed gorged on half a pie by himself. Slowly, as though he had no control over his body, he found himself reaching for the fork and started on the final slice, pouring all the remaining cream over it. He was physically exhausted, he had to rest his head on one hand to keep going, wondering whether it was possible for a stomach to literally explode. As he finished the last bite, the others at the table cheered loudly and called for a round of liquer.

Peter remained seated for a while as the restaurant emptied, earning congratulations on his feat from both staff and other patrons as well. What world was this he had stumbled into where gluttony was praised? Doesnt matter tubby it works for you! 

Some time later a waiter had to help Peter to his feet and into his outer clothes, he was too stuffed and boozed up to manage alone. The coat had to be convinced to zip up over his swollen belly, but he was too far gone to care.

Making sure that he could walk unaided on the snow, they left him totter off towards his home, by now the sky was almost dark at 4pm. Once home, Peter shrugged off the coat, sweater and finally stripped off the too tight jeans and shirt, leaving his fat body unrestricted. Clad only in his boxers, he fell more than sat on the sofa and pulled a rug over his body before passing out. Lying on his back, his gut rose upwards, as spherical as a dome.

********

At around the same time, Marcia murmured in her sleep, her belly laying fat and swollen pushed out of her tight spandex outfit. A loud advert on TV woke her suddenly and she sat up heavily. After using the loo she decided to try her family again. This time she called her sisters mobile. No answer. Same with her dad. Trying Barbaras number again she was sent straight to mailbox. Same with her dad. Forcing herself not to cry she went for her newly-found comfort zone and opened the freezer. Frozen pizza would do nicely. 
She switched on the oven when her phone rang. She jumped to it, expecting to see Barbara flash up on the screen, but it was Jill. She sounded mildly drunk and complained of being force-fed at her mums. The background laughter only served to make Marcia feel even lonelier after they hung up.

Three slices into the pizza she knew it wouldnt be enough and tossed another pizza in the oven as it was still hot. She grabbed a bottle of Coke and gorged happily in front of the TV, feeling better with each bite. The second pizza followed, though she had to force herself to eat the last two slices. Uncomfortable on the sofa she tried an old favourite position, sitting cross legged on the floor, her back against the sofa.

She had to laugh at her attempts to do so. She had lost the flexibility to cross her legs so had to sit with her legs straight out in front of her. Her bloated belly poured out of the restrictive spandex and lay on her lap like soft flesh-covered jello. Still not comfortable she pulled herself back onto the sofa and dozed off again.

********

6pm.

The doorbell wakened Peter from his slumber. Moving like a zombie to the intercom he answered to a voice he didnt recognise.
Its Mark here, Lilys wife.
Huh? Is everything OK?
Oh yes. She sent me to pick you up for dinner.
Oh! said Peter. I told her I wouldnt make it, Ive eaten already. Im really sorry.
Ah come on, youre not gonna sit in all day.

They argued a little longer then Peters guilt at this guy having driven out for him, and his sleep-fuddled brain made him agree. He asked him to come up while he changed, buzzing the street door open, and leaving his apartment door ajar. Pulling his jeans back on Peter found the button wouldnt close. At that moment the door opened and a huge guy walked in. And by huge here, Peter meant fat. Thinking of the damage done to his own waistline by his colleagues in only a few short weeks, Peter could only imagine how much this guy had been fed during a marriage to Lily. His shirt rounded out over a massive paunch, almost completely spherical, the belt invisible under the flab. He held out his hand:
Gus. Glad to meet you.

Feeling sure that this man had shared his predicament more than once, Peter showed Gus the jeans unable to button over his fat bare gut.
Too much lunch he said, embarrassed. and too much of Lilys food at work, you are one lucky guy
Im one fat guy thanks to her cooking! said Gus with a deep laugh that shook his belly, echoning Peters thoughts a moment earlier.
Have you any sweatpants that still fit? asked Gus
I guess so, but Im not going to Christmas dinner dressed for bed! exclaimed Peter. Yeah, thats right, pretend youre an educated polite boy and not a fat fuck. 
Dont be daft boy, youre coming to eat. Thats gonna get bigger, said Gus poking Peters gut.

Some time later they arrived at Gus & Lilys place, a big family house just outside the city. Peter liked it as soon as he saw it, and loved it when he stepped inside. It was a perfect Christmas setting, a warm home decorated just a bit too much, lovely smells of turkey, biscuits and mulled wine emanating from the kitchen. There were over twenty people there but these seemed to include friends as well as family and Peter immediately felt welcome. A mug of mulled wine and a ginger biscuit helped. Oh youre in heaven tonight fat boy scoffed the irritating thoughts in his head. 

********

7pm.

Like Peter an hour earlier, Marcia woke to her doorbell ringing. Stumbling to the intercom, in her foggy state she accidentally pressed the button to open the front door. Maybe it was her family after all? 
Hi babe, its me
Jill?! asked Marcia in a panic.
You OK babe, you sounded bad on the phone so I came to make sure youre OK

Through the intercom, Marcia heard her step inside then close the front door. Oh fuck. Oh shit. No way did she want the skinny brunette to see her looking like a fattened turkey, bursting out of her long-discarded gym clothes. In a blind panic Marcia ran to her bedroom and pulled her dressing gown on, tying the belt in front. She ran back to the front door, where she could hear Jill knocking.
Hey Marsh, Im here she called.
Marcia stood with her back to the front door, her hands pressed tight against the wood.
Uh.. Im not too well Jill you shouldnt come in she tried.
Why, whats wrong babe? Marcia felt bad as she heard the worry enter Jills carefree tone.
A a tummy ache Jill. I think food poisoning
Oh no! and here I came bearing gifts of cheesecake! cried out Jill.
Cheesecake? thought Marcia. What a brilliant idea.
Open Marsh, let me give you this insisted Jill outside.
Marcia thought quickly. Maybe she could let Jill in, accept the cheesecake with a sad face and send her on her way soon. If she was careful, Jill wouldnt notice her bloated belly. 

Boy was she wrong.


----------



## Borghen

> I noticed Marcia is partly based on an old story, couldn't find it on here, about a male security guard who gets free burgers at the mall until he's found by the owner and force fed.



Sounds to me like "Bellied Boy with a Badge".


----------



## Ssaylleb

Part 8  Christmas day: Dinner

Lily waddled over to Peter and smothered him in a hug. He leaned into her, quite enjoying the warm squishiness. Lily and Gus introduced him to the others there, a variety of friends. The couple had no children. Looking around, Peter felt like the skinniest person in there. Overeating was clearly common to this bunch and there were definitely more sweatpants than button pants or belts. There were several plates of nibbles lying around and Peter grazed his way around the room, finding it hard to believe that he was eating again.

Putting his hand into a bowl of peanuts for another handful one of the guys called him out:
Watch it there son, or youll get as fat as me
Peter froze and instinctively his hand opened, dropping the nuts back into the bowl. Before he knew what was happening, Gus had lifted Peters sweater to reveal his pale rounded belly, and patted it soundly.
Oh Lilys been taking care of this one already he laughed.
Still a way to go till he catches you up, old man called out a woman from across the room.
Peters face burned with embarrassment. It was one thing him choosing to reveal the results of his gluttony to Gus in the privacy of his home, but this was uncalled for. Seeing his discomfiture, the man who had started it all grabbed a paw of peanuts and handed some to Peter Here you go mate, no worries.

Just then Lily called them all in to sit at table. If Peters lunch had been gluttonous, it was a mere snack compared to the feast laid out before them. The table groaned under the sheer weight of food it bore.
Come on then called Lily grab a plate and dig in! Happy Christmas all! 
Peter did as instructed and loaded his plate, only the first of many. 

The next two hours passed in a pleasant haze of excellent food and wine, and truly heartwarming company. Whereas at lunch Peter could recall what he'd eaten, here he'd truly lost count of what he had gorged on. Turkey. Stuffing. Sides. More of the same. Pies. At least 3 different flavours, and at least 2 slices of each. The elasticated waistband having let him him unrestrained he was baffled when he started to feel it put pressure on his belly. Looking down he could see he round swell of his paunch even through the chunky sweater.

Making their way to the living room, Peter found a reclining armchair and slid his hands under the sweater, massaging his overbloated gut. He fell victiim again to Gus lifting it, exposing a pale white dome to the room. Poking it, this time Gus found it hard and taut, stretched over the vast quantities of food Peter had guzzled. Laughs over, Peter downed an eggnog and promptly dozed off, still clutching his belly openly.

"He'd better find himself a wife soon" chuckled one of Lily's friends, "looks like a proper porker"
"And you aren't?" laughed Lily, slapping the friend's beach-ball sized belly.

********

Jill upset Marcias plan immediately by entering the kitchen to leave the cake box. She looked around the room in amazement, the kitchen still a mess from Marcias breakfast blow out. The policewoman had thrown the empty wrappers at the bin, without actually getting much in. The garbage bin was therefore surrounded by all the empty packets and packaging, telling tales of Marcia's day. The two discarded frozen pizza boxes leaned against the wall, the ice cream tub on top of them.

Jill turned to her friend slowly. She had been up before, and while it would never grace the front cover of a magazine, Marcias apartment was always much cleaner than this.
Whats up babe? she asked seriously?
The look of concern in Jills eyes was all Marcia needed to burst into tears again. Jill quickly took two steps and hugged the shorter blonde tight, soothing her. She felt a softness she was unaccustomed to cloaking her friend's body. She led Marcia out to the living room and sat her on the sofa, letting her cry it out. Marcia explained between sobs the rift in her family, culminating in her mums nasty words to her that morning, however she said nothing of her binge. Jill heard her out, not saying anything. The troubled blonde needed to be heard, not spoken to.

With all the heaving and hugging, Marcias dressing gown had become loose and Jill thought she could see the flab underneath. Marcias tale wound to its end:
 then it started snowing and I just felt so depressed.
So you looked for comfort in food then? asked Jill bluntly
Uh.. said Marcia, embarrassed to discuss this.
I think said Jill softly, youve been finding comfort in food for a while now, and today you had a complete blow out. As she ended, she grabbed Marcias dressing gown and pulled it open, laying bare the visible proof of the blondes pig-out. The gym top had by now ridden up over her breasts so it looked like a sports bra. The shorts were pushed down by her bloated belly, which lay pale and fat in her lap.

Before Marcia could react, Jill started to massage the swollen tummy with both hands. 
Im a baker she said. I make a living off people who seek comfort in food.
Really? asked the blonde, confused and horny. Somehow relieved at having shared her stress, yet worried what her skinny friend was thinking about how she had blown up. And confused as to why Jill's rubbing hands felt soo good.
Oh yes Jill breathed sultrily, youve really been stuffing yourself silly. I know about your closing time feeding frenzies at Mrs Tueng and Salim, and I can see where youre putting it. Right into this sexy body continued Jill, one hand on Marcias belly, the other running down her hip, rubbing the muffintop then cupping her fleshy butt.
Its not a frenzy protested Marcia, stung. They are kind enough to offer me dinner with food they will throw away otherwise."
"Oh I agree, but you eat three times the normal amount because you're a greedy little piggy" Jill said, her rubbing getting deeper, slower. "And this morning you realised how chubby you have grown and struggled into your workout clothes. Did you even run down the street, or manage a
couple of sit ups?" Marcia shook he head slowly, unsure what was happening but unwilling to interrupt the soft massage of her flab. She had never felt so turned on, was she turning into a fat lesbian in her thirties?

"No, you didn't even do two little sit ups before raiding the fridge?" asked Jill. "Not only are you getting fat, but lazy too" her hands still working their magic, softly teasing Marcia's flab between her fingers. "Then too lazy to move your ass you binged out on everything you had in the house it seems, bloated your body to this pure sexiness" she murmured.

"Wha... what are you doing?" slurred Marcia.
"Just telling you how hot you look with the weight you've gained, especially when you squeeze yourself into a tiny spandex outfit you already outgrew."
"But I'm fat Jill, not sexy. What are you saying? What's wrong with you?" Marcia pushed her hands away and pulled the dressing gown aound her.

"I told you Marcia. I'm a baker, I enjoy seeing people eat. I have many customers who have embraced their appetite and now enjoy eating without the guilt trip"
"You make people fat!" accused Marcia.
"Only if they want to. I encourage eating though."
"What are you talking about?" asked Marcia, upset* and with a pang realising that she missed Jill's warm hands caressing her tummy.
"OK, let me show you." Jill got up and went into the kitchen. She emerged a minute later with the cheesecake now out of the box, a large knife, a sideplate and fork. She sat on the sofa again.
Marcia looked at the cake hungrily, her eyes devouring it.
Jill cut a normal slice, laid it on the plate and placed it on the coffee table in front of the blonde.

"This is encouraging" she said. "We both know you want it, and it makes me happy to see you enjoy it."
"How is that different from making me fat?" asked Marcia, struggling not to grab the slice.
"Because you'll pick it up and eat it. I won't feed it to you. Unless you ask me to of course." laughed Jill.
"You'd like to feed it to me?" asked Marcia, struggling to understand.
Jill leaned forward and slipped her hand inside the dressing gown, finding Marcia's belly and rubbed slowly. She whispered into the blonde's ear "bite by bite. I'd love to feed it to you one little forkful after another, and I'd keep feeding you till you tell me to stop" 
Marcia relaxed, sinking back into the sofa "what are you waiting for?"

Jill started slowly, placing the plate on the sofa and herself kneeling on the floor, between Marcia's legs. With one hand she fed her friend, with the other she massaged her tubby belly. Jill placed the first quivering morsel on Marcia's tongue, who let it dissolve in her mouth and swallowed, moaning in pleasure. The next piece went down more rapidly, the blonde making greedy noises for more. The first slice quickly gone, Jill asked if she wanted more. She took a drunk nodding as a yes and proceeded, pausing to remove the dressing gown. 

A second slice, bigger than the first and then a third quickly shot down Marcia's throat.
"You've had three slices already, do you want more?" breathed Jill.
"Uh huh" moaned Marcia, her pants by now completely wet although Jill hadn't so much as touched her down there. She didn't realise that Jill was in a similar condition. The spandex top came off, letting Marcia's breasts free. Still perky, they were heavier than before and rested on her belly. Another slice. Half the cake gone.
"More babe?" asked Jill.
"Mmm hmm"
"You're gonna get fat if you keep eating like this" teased Jill, still caressing Marcia's swollen tummy.
"Am fat" was the lazy reply, along with an open mouth.
"Sexy" insisted Jill, shoving more cake down the greedy girl's maw.

With a slice left, Marcia lay almost comatose on the sofa, her love juices spent with coming for so long.
"Come on gorgeous, one more slice" Jill acknowledged that she had switched from feeding to force feeding, but was too far gone and sexed up to care.
The slice went down slowly.

Jill helped Marcia to her feet and half carried her to bed, taking every opportunity to feel the blonde's plumped up butt and swinging breasts.. She sat Marcia down on the bed then lifted her legs up. Marcia promptly fell backwards, lying across the bed. Jill pulled her spandex shorts off with no little effort, marvelling at the changes in her friend's body. Just 2 months ago Marcia had showered Jill's before heading out and Jill had seen her taut lean body, even been jealous o her muscle tone.

That was history. The woman moaning on the bed was undoubtedly chubby, starting to push plump. Her thighs, hips, arse and tits all showed signs of gain. Lying on her side, her belly ballooned out in front of her like someone had attached an airhose to her navel and forgot to remove it.

Jill fingered herself right there, admiring her handiwork snoring on the bed.


----------



## samster

Just discovered this story and its really excellent. Love the Maria angle and the whole set up around her; nothing like a hot cop getting bigger. Very nice. Also love some of the descriptions; particuarly the plump office hottie with her two donuts  Really awesome stuff and that finals scene with Maria and Jill is VERY sexy.


----------



## wafflecone

I love this story! The progression is done really well, and the descriptions of the food and the eating are excellent. This is one of my new favorites. Fantastic work.


----------



## exjock

Another great addition! And thank you for commenting on my story as well!


----------



## mdy73

It is great reading!!!


----------



## Ssaylleb

samster said:


> Just discovered this story and its really excellent. Love the Maria angle and the whole set up around her; nothing like a hot cop getting bigger. Very nice. Also love some of the descriptions; particuarly the plump office hottie with her two donuts  Really awesome stuff and that finals scene with Maria and Jill is VERY sexy.



thank you very much. I've long admired your work & follow it both on here & DA.


----------



## Ssaylleb

wafflecone said:


> I love this story! The progression is done really well, and the descriptions of the food and the eating are excellent. This is one of my new favorites. Fantastic work.



Thanks! stay tuned, more to follow


----------



## Ssaylleb

The morning after dawned grey over a snow covered Seattle. Marcia woke to her alarm, a moment of panic struck when she felt out and didn't find her bedisde table. Sitting up lethargically she saw she was sideways across the bed. Huh? Slowly the events of yesterday came back to her. Had she really eaten out her fridge? Wha about that weird conversation with Jill? Had she been fed a slice of cake? Probably more than a slice, the mood she was in yesterday.

She rolled her legs off and sat up. Looking down at her belly she saw it was even worse than she remembered. Until now her weight gain had spread itself fairl evenly over her body, adding a light layer of soft cushioning all over, so her thighs, butt, hips and breasts all shared the extra poundage. Her belly had not been immune but now for the first time in her life she had an actual gut spreading out into her lap, the strings of her thong buried under the flab.

Using the loo helped her look and feel marginally less bloated. After showering she stepped with trepidation onto the scale, her heart in her mouth. The needle swung up to 138 lbs. 5 lbs more than yesterday and 23 lbs up from two or three months earlier. Seriouly what sort of a pig gained 5 pounds in a day? she thought, disgusted with herself. Even on Chrismas day. Marcia looked down at her belly, swelling up and out from her pubic mound. Cute shouted the voice in her head. Marcia shook her head, she didn't feel cute, she felt fat.

She pulled her police uniform out of the wardrobe with a feeling of dread, the catsuit-style one piece looking a lot smaller than it did just two days earlier. Her panties tore into her skin, causing her soft flesh to form rolls and her bra was too tight, even on the loosest clasp. She $stepped into the trousers and pulled them up. From halfway up her thighs she struggled, but with some tugging she pulled them up and over her bubble butt. She paused for breath, seeing in the mirror a red-faced woman, clearly out of shape, in trousers too tight for her and with a fat belly pouring over the waistband. What a porker! she thought. Her arms went into the sleeves next and she tried to pull up the zipper that run up her back from the waist. She just couldn't do it. Reaching round was always an awkward task, and her blubber made it impossible to shut.

She thought of trying her other outfit, as she always rotated two. This was even tighter, as it was the one used less often and wouldn't go over her butt. Squeezing back into the uniform she left the back open and wore sweater over it, then her coat on top. Screw it she thought, she's spend the day in her office and start dieting immediately. She was running late already and today would be busy as sales started across the nation.

********

The beeping alarm woke Peter who arose groggily. He still felt stuffed from last night's feast, in fact from the full day blowout, and a visit to the loo didn't make much difference. No wonder, he thought, you ate as much as seven or eight meals yesterday.

Getting his uniform on was the toughest workout he'd had in a while. The blue shirt was stretched to the limit for the buttons to meet across the expanse of his gut, the pale fat flesh showing. He had to abandon his usual trick of a blue t-shirt undeneath as there just wasn't the space needed. Bending to get his trousers on was fraught with danger as each time he moved he thought he'd rip the shirt. 

He finally got he trousers up but no way would theyy button. He used his belt on the last notch to keep the pants up. A quick glance in the mirror showed him the stereotypical joke of the dumb policeman, stuffing his face with donuts all day long. While all appeared normal from ankles to thighs, the belt looked like a dam meant to hold back water that was being overwhelmed by a tidal wave of flab. A thick muffintop ran round his sides, rolling into the round fatness that was his paunch.

A mental promise to start a weight loss program today and he pulled on enough outer wear to battle the snow outside in the 2-block walk to the office. He was the last one to arrive, puffing slightly from the walk. Since when did a little stroll exhaust him? he wondered. Since you've become a fatty, lardass! replied the pain in the ass in his head. He tried to remove his sweater facing the wall and back into his desk area without his colleagues seeing the shocking state of his shirt. The three women were far from stupid though and immediately flocked around him, much to his discomfort poking his belly and patting his muffin top appreciateively, relishing the results of their handiwork and praising thier protege. Lily related Peter's gluttony the evening before, ending with "he barely even woke when Gus took him back home!"

Peter slid uncomfortably into his chair and booted the PC. His shirt was so tight he could barely breathe. Looking at him Mathilda said kindly:
"You'll want to go get a shirt a couple of sizes up dear"
"Oh!" said Peter, blushing bright red, "i'm starting a diet today, I really need to lose some."
To his utter chagrin, his three colleagues exchanged a glance and burst ino laughter.
"Oh don't be offended" laughed Nancy, "We've seen a few men in our time and believe me, someone who likes eating as you do is only going to get bigger."

The laughter ended quickly when the PA to the chief, a close friend of Mathilda popped in and whispered briefly to the older woman before dashing off again. A serious look on her face, Mathilda announced quietly "Surprise inspection today". 

That meant a group of senior officials would be touring all offices ensuring everything was in order, all spit and polish as per regulation. Peter looked down at his belly in horror, such a sight was sure to get a negative comment. He quickly fired a message round the unit to warn his buddies in other locations: not really allowed but everyone knew it would happen anyway.

********

Marcia opened the message as it flashed onto her screen.

*WELCOME BACK ALL. EYES OPEN TODAY AS HIGH RISK ALERT **INSPCTN L8R**

Inspection?! Today? Surely this was a joke. Marcia jumped up and started clearing her office. She had forgotten to leave her dustbin outside for the cleaners so it was still full of the debris from earlier in the week. Two boxes used for take out pastries from Jill, one foil pack from a take out lunch courtesy of Mrs Tueng. She quickly tied up the bag and took it out, tossing it into a larger bin in the mall. 

Back in the office, the rest was quickly organised as it was so small. She took off her sweater and tried to close the zipper again. no luck. She sat in her chair, frozen, unsure what to do next. She could not possibly greet a superior officer visibly too fat for her uniform, equally she didn't want to call Jill for help. Marcia was still trying to recollect what had happened yesterday and then sort out her feelings about it. She hadn't found any cheesecake left this morning, so that meant Jill had taken the leftovers with her.

Recalling how badly she needed this job, and how hard she had trained to get it, Marcia swallowed her pride and called Jill.
"Hey babe, I didn't see you today, you OK" 
"UM.. yeah... look I need your help."
"OK tell me"
"I need you here."
"At home?"
"No I'm in my office, come quickly"

Marcia tracked Jill on the cameras, leaving her cafe and heading to her own office. She quickly changed the screens as Jill arrived and knocked. Marcia let her in and turned to give her her back, saying
"Please help me close this, my boss is coming round for an inspection!"
Jill was instantly aroused, seeing the chubby blonde so flustered and trying to pack her soft body into the tight uniform. She grabbed the zip and tried to pull up. It didn't budge.
"You need to suck it in babe" she tried to keep the laughter out of her voice.
"I am!" cried Marcia in a panic.
"This thing?" asked Jill, slipping her hands round Marcia's waist and grabbing her soft belly.
"I think it's too full of cheesecake" teased Jill.
"Um... about that. Did you take the rest back?" asked Marcia, starting to breathe more raggedly, getting turned on by Jill's magic hands and teasing.
"Rest of what?" asked jill
"That divine cheesecake you brought me."
"There was none left. It's all in here babe" said Jill caressing Marcia's belly. Whereas yesterday evening it was taut, pushed out by the mountain of food the piggy had ingested, this morning it was softer, the thousands of extra calories already turning to soft, pliable, glorious fat.

Marcia knew she should feel disgusted at her actions the day before, especially gorging on an entire cheesecake by herself. Indeed a tiny warning light at the back of her mind blinked, trying to catch her attention. But more present and overpowering was a feeling she had never felt before, of intense satisfaction, pleasure at the hands rubbing her tummy, teasing her fat, flab being pinched between fingers. What was happening to her?

Out of the corner of her eye Marcia saw a message flash up on screen, bringing her back to reality with a bang. 
"Stop that" she said, pushing Jill's hands away, "you made me this fat, now help me fit into this stupid uniform!"
Jill tried again, no luck.
"Give me a minute" said the baker "I have an idea".

She was back in a couple of minutes with a brown paper bag.
"What's in there?" asked Marcia suspiciously.
Wordlessly Jill pulled out a catering roll of cling film.
"What am I meant to do with that?" asked Marcia exasperated. Although a horny devilish part of her brain half wished Jill had some kinky game in mind.
"Now you really need to suck it in" commanded Jill, and proceeded to wrap the plastic film round Marcia's belly.
"I don't believe this!" cried Marcia "you're making me a belly wrap!"
"Only way to keep this hot belly under control babe. You need to go up a size or two"she added not unkindly. Jill thought she come there where she stood, squishing the fat belly this way and that, wondering whether the cling film would stand up to the pressure of the flab it contained.
Marcia stood there, having never felt so embarrassed in her life. How had she ended up like this?

The wrapping done, Jill pulled at the zipper firmly, working it up Marcia's back inch by inch.
"There! we're done!" she said happily.

While the cling film helped them to close the uniform, it was by no means a disguise for the policewoman's weight gain. From the thighs anyone could see the fabric stretched tight over the fleshy body it encased. Over her bum the individual stitches could be seen as the seam battled to do its job. Over the belt her belly bulged out sideways into two thick rolls and frontwards her belly jutted out noticeably. The breasts trying to escape the confines of the uniform looked more appropriate to a high class stripper act than a police office on active duty.

"I can't breathe" whispered Marcia "I hope she comes soon". Just then her mobile rang. It was Fiona , her superior saying she'd arrived at the mall and couldn't remember which floor the office was on. Marcia quickly kicked out Jill, who left with a slap to Marcia's fat butt, saying 
"you'll rock babe, don't sweat it".

Marcia waited outside her office for Fiona, a long-serving sergeant known for her bitterness at being passed over for countless promotions. She put it down to nepotism and favouritism towards ass-kissing men or pretty women. Built like a tank herself, she had started to accumulate some flab as she past forty, but could still floor many men her weight - she was not nicknamed the Sherman for nothing. When she had been told buntly that her attitude held her back she dismissed it as bullshit.

She had a grudge against Marcia before she even met her as normally police officers had to sweat through patrol for a couple of years before getting a special assignment. The credit card unit was different because the strategy called of people with a certain background that couldn't be found within the existing force. Added to this injury, Marcia was a blonde bombshell, perfect material in Fiona's eyes for sailing her her up the ranks.

Despite disliking her, Fiona had no qualms in seeking credit for her charge's hard work. Looking up as she strode along in her police swagger she could immediately see something different about the blonde. Fiona's records showed that hse had been slack in monitoring this office, having only seen Marcia in person on her first shift. Since then all communication had been via email or phone.

So that made a gap of two months, perhaps two and a half snce she had last seen her. Marcia's forced smile fell as she saw the Sherman approach like her namesake, face like thunder, in full swagger.
"Good morning Ma'am" she said with a cheerfulness she didn't feel.
"You got fat!" Fiona didn't mince her words, poking Marcia in the belly. Her stubby finger sank in till the second knuckle.
"Have you done nothing at all but eat since I last saw you?"
"Ouch.. ah" mumbled Marcia, face redder than the Christmas decorations around them.
"Lost the map to the police gym?" insisted the Sherman, "I can't believe my eyes!"
"I'm sorry, um... family problems and..." Marcia petered off seeing that she was not cutting it with her superior office. "I'm starting a diet today and will get back to the gym" she promised.
Fiona snorted in derision and pushed past her and checked round the office. 
"Huh, I thought I'd find in here full of empty food wrapping" she said, "unless you just threw it all out." The look of guilt on Marcia's face told her she was right. She poked Marcia in the gut again and sat at the desk asking Marcia to talk her through what she did. As they scanned the cameras Marcia noticed the hot plumper she often admired making her way to Jill's.
"Ha, there's another fatty" snarked Fiona, "friend of yours?"
Marcia looked, then said "she's a regular but I never spoke to her".
"Huh. Looks like you found the same cookie jar" continued Fiona nastily. Marcia fought back tears. She knew she had gained some weight, but the other woman was in a different category altogether, well past 200 pounds and round all over. She was sure they were both a lot prettier and sexier than the Sherman, even with their fat.

"Well we're done here, you can buy me a coffee" ordered Fiona.
They walked up to Jill's place, the Sherman insisting they take the stairs as she wanted to check out Marcia's fitness level. She managed the two flights without problem but she seemed to have trouble breathing.

"Are you winded after just two flights?" pounced Fiona. In fact it was the cling film restricting her chest expansion that gave trouble but Marcia just puffed "No, I'm fine". Fiona peered at her intently then moved on. They arrived at Jill's bagel place, now busy in mid-morning swing. The two uniformed ladies got a lot of looks, many lingered on the pretty blonde's one's swollen figure. Fiona found a table while Marcia went to the counter to order the drinks. Jill saw them entering together to kept her tone professional.

Lowering herself gingerly to sit across from Fiona, Marcia could actually hear the plastic film creak under her uniform. She had to keep her tummy sucked in to sit, where she was in direct line to see her fat fantasy woman going through her ritual with the donuts. She flicked out her pink tongue through her plump lips. It was a lot sexier up close than through a grainy camera lens and Marcia struggled to keep her attention on her boss, who was teasing her.
"I bet you come here quite often, huh?"
"It's the only place with good coffee, the machine is awful."
"And you probably take quite a few donuts, or do you prefer muffins?"

Marcia saw the plump woman turn to follow their conversation and she blushed.
"Uh, no, not often."
"Really," laughed the plain sergeant, "then where did this gut come from?" she reached round and dug a finger deep into the younger woman's belly. With the shock and the pain Marcia couldn't keep it in any longer. She exhaled completely and felt her uniform take up the stress of the unrestrained fat of her body.

Triple stitched, the zipper held fast but the material split down her side from armpit to waist, the cling film also tearing apart. Marcia jumped up in shock, then realising she was making more of a spectacle of herself, crouched down, as though to make herself smaller. Unfortunately this caused her plumped up butt to put undue pressure on the pants, which burst apart alongside the seam. This revealed the chubby policewoman's soft pale bum, her thong swallowed up by the butt cheeks. In shame, Marcia sat on her chair again and held her head in her hands in numb shock, the entire coffee shop staring at her.

The next part happened quickly, but it seemed to be slow motion to Marcia. Fiona, delighted at the turn of events got up and started making fun of her charge. She pulled the ends of the cling film out.
"What on earth is this, were you trussed up like a turkey in there? Haha" she laughed cruelly, "you've certainly fattened up like a turkey!" while poking Marcia's flab and pinching her muffin top. The plump client got up from her seat and stood between the two policewomen, castigating Fiona for her treatment of the younger woman.
"You're one to talk!" shouted sergeant Sherman, "fatter than a pig and sitting here stuffing your face. Look at that chocolate on your mouth!"
Before the hot fatty could strike Fiona, Jill intervened, calmly asking Fiona to leave and her client to calm down. Realising she was offside, Fiona made her way out, but not before turning to Marcia. "You get down to the centre and pick up a couple of uniforms in size 12 or whatever you are now. You're a disgrace to the PD!"

Jill and the plumper helped Marcia into the kitchen, where she finally burst into tears, plucking at her ruined uniform in disbelief. Jill hugged.
"I'm so sorry babe, you don't deserve that"
"It's your fault!" shouted Marcia "you lead me down this route to fat. A cappuccino here, a bagel there, then a donut, opening my appetite for this fattening food."
"Hey, hey" called the plump woman, having introducing herself as Donna. "I'm fatter than you right, so I can say this. Who did all the eating? Did anyone tie you to a chair and feed you till bursting?" why did that thought make her feel so hot instantly, what was wrong with her?
"I.. I guess.." said Marcia, sadly. She had to admit that Donna was right. Maybe Jill had pointed out the way, but she had walked the slippery slope herself. She couldn't even pretend that she slipped or walked slowly, tentatively down the path to fat. Oh no, this little piggy had gone running, breaking records, arms open to consume every last morsel on every plate. Even the cheesecake last night; she distinctly remembered Jill asking her permission before feeding her.

Donna sat by Marcia, hugging her, stroking her and calming her down while Jill tended to her customers outside. Marcia leaned into Donna's hug, inhaling the soft musky scent of her perfume, smelling the sugary donuts on her breath. Marcia noticed Donna's fat belly squeezing over her tight skirt. Looked like someone else had also indulged over Christmas and would be needing to go up a size soon. Once she calmed down Donna lent her her coat to cover up her burst uniform and they walked together to Marcia' s office, where she returned the coat.

Despite Donna's pleas for Marcia to apologise to Jill for her outburst, the plump policewoman left without speaking to her friend.

********

The morning passed quietly, everyone sluggish after overeating the day before. The expected spike in usage of stolen credit cards had not kicked off yet. Peter stuck to his guns and managed to refuse donuts offered to him twice. By 11 however he was starving, and wondered what to do for lunch. The canteen was not a patch on the home-cooked meals he grown accustomed to, he thought gloomily. By 11.30 his stomach was grumbling loudly for food. Nancy supportively brought him a couple of dry crackers from a colleague down the corridor.

By 12 he was ready to eat his table and stood to go forage in the canteen. Just then Lily brought two huge tupperware containers. Peter stopped, willing himself to keep moving. Lily opened the containers, he smell of christmas dinner wafting across the office. Before he knew what he was doing, Peter found himself seated at his desk, tearing into a large plate of heaven. He could feel his shirt protest as his gut swelled out, enjoying the feeling of fullness as the goodness slid down his throat. His buttons fought valiantly to contain the added pressure but finally with a loud pop one shot off, bouncing off the wall and landing on Mathilda's desk. 

The women laughed. Peter looked at his belly for a second, registering the fact that he was now so fat he had literally burst out of his clothes. He kept on eating, ploughing through the food as though it were his last meal. When Lily wordlessly handed him a large slice of apple pie, smothered in cream, he took it with one hand, shoved his plate to the side and tore in. Lost in a world of his own, Peter guzzled down the dessert, registering that something was amiss as he licked the plate clean. 

Noticing a deathly silence in the room he looked round, only to see Chief Harris staring at him, a face like thunder.
"Quite done now?" boomed the Chief of Police. An imposing figure, he was built like Desperate Dan of the old Dandy comics, tall with a barrel chest. Usually good natured, he flared to a temper instantly, although bad moods were often short-lived. 

Peter stared at him aghast.
"I asked are you done yet officer?" shouted Harris.
Peter tried to stand but hit his thigh on the desk and fell back heavily into his chair. He pushed it back and stammered "yes sir".
"Too fat to stand are you? no wonder with that huge gut there hanging out your shirt" bellowed the Chief. Peter stood there, burning red with embarrassment, vainly sucking in his gut, too late trying to limit the damage. Harris walked up to him and poked his paunch, pale and stuffed, threatening to rip the next buttons. 
"Jeez, what have you been eating to blow up like this? Didn't you just make finish academy?"
"I, uh, yes sir, in September. Sir"
"Harris pulled at Peter's belt. "And you can't even do up your pants? Fuck me, what a blimp."
Harris looked round the office and saw the three women, whom he knew well. In fact his wife was a close friend of Nancy and they met socially.
"You three stop feeding him up alright!" he instructed.
"Stop." he halted their protests. "I know what you're like and it's no wonder Porky Pig here can't fit through the door."
"You" he turned to Peter. "You know you'll have an annual check up in summer and I doubt you can run a lap right now so you better start to lose this" he sad, slapping Peter's gut, watching the flab shake.
"Get your shit together or I'll have you patrolling downtown, you'll soon burn off a gut there!"

He left the room and Peter sank into his chair, wondering how he had gone from the leanest guy at Academy to a zeppelin in ten weeks. As he settled into place, his pants gave up the battle and ripped from waist to thigh, completing his embarrassment.


----------



## Ssaylleb

Following the disaster at Jill's, Marcia spent the day in her office. At first she wore her sweater but it got too hot with the central heating so she ended up working in her ruined uniform. As lunch time drew near her tummy rumbled. She ignored it. Diet. Weight loss. Cheesecake. Damn!

The only healthy options for lunch were veg from the Fruit Basket or, oddly enough, a wholemeal bagel from Jill, with low fat fillings. She had never had one of those, preferring the Swiss Special - a calorie bomb of fried chicken and bacon, brie and mayonnaise. As the clock ticked towards 2 pm Marcia was getting pains of hunger, still she didn't want to go out. Word would surely have made it round the mall and she didn't want to be made fun of. She was interrupted by a knock at the door. Pulling on hr sweater quickly she looked out through the peephole. It was a waiter from Mrs Tueng's. Marcia could smell the food he bore from inside. Cashew chicken.

Marcia opened the door slightly. 
"Hello, the boss asked me to pop along with some food."
No said Marcia in her head. You really don't need this you fat pig. Just say no.
"Oh thanks" she said, taking the bag from his hand and turned to place it on her desk. She bent over to find her purse in her handbag and felt a breeze across her bum. Huh? With a shock she remembered her burst open pants and jumped around. Way too late, the waiter's eyes were glued to just below waist level.

Not even offering him any money, Marcia slammed the door shut in his face. How much more could she embarrass herself? Sitting down, she opened the bag and found that Mrs Tueng had prepared for hr a mixed dish of starters, a double portion of cashew chicken and another double of fried rice. Now thought Marcia you don't need to guzzle it all down, there's enough here for four adults. You're perfectly capable of taking only part now, and keep the rest for dinner.

Only it turned out she wasn't capable of that. Twenty minutes later she was more than half way through the food. One hand slipped inside the tear in her uniform , massaging her quickly bloating belly, the other chucking more food down her greedy gullet. Stop! a small part of her mind shrieked do you want to get as fat as Donna, with a huge gut on your lap when you sit, forcing your legs apart? _Oh yes_ shouted another part of her mind unexpectedly, and she found herself coming as she ate.

Finishing the meal she sat back with a sigh, and burped a couple of times. She released her seat back so it reclined more. Even torn halfway apart, her uniform was tight over her tummy, and she rubbed it contentedly. She really needed a coffee now, help her power through the afternoon, but there was no way she'd go to Jill's again. Slowly, the sated piglet dozed off in her chair.

She awoke with a start, confused. Had she just slept at work? she checked her watch, 3.30 pm. A knock came at the door. In a panic the chubby blonde peered through the peephole and saw Salim. Pulling on her sweater she opened the door slightly.
"Oh, hi Salim"
"Hello Marcia, I didn't see you so I worry you don't eat. Here is lunch" he said, thrusting a paper bag into her hands before turning away, refusing her offers to pay. 

She placed the bag on the desk and took off her sweater again. Really not what she needed. And for once she didn't even feel like eating, still stuffed from the Chinese. She checked her monitor quickly. She didn't even want to think about what would happen if she'd had an alert and missed a fraudster. Luckily there was nothing for her, all the action seemed to be at the other end of town.

The smell of grilled lamb emanated from the bag. She tried to ignore it then took a peek. A doner kebab in pita bread smiled back. She left it and turned to her desk again, trying to focus on her emails. Another quick look. The doner waved at her. Almost as though she had control of her body, she found her hand slipping into her torn uniform to caress her swollen belly, the other reaching for the kebab. Pulling it out she saw that there was also a full portion of couscous. Oh no she thought, _oh yay _said her head.

Eating the food, she again found herself coming. She hadn't figured out yet if it was the belly massage, the eating itself or - much more scary - the thought of getting fatter. Finishing up, she wiped the sauces from her lips and stood up. She needed to use the loo badly now and pulled on her coat. She just pulled t together in front, didn't bother closing it as long as it hid the torn seam on her rump and the side of the top part.

She got to the loos without incident and returned relieved to her office. As she swiped her badge to enter she felt a hand on her shoulder and froze. Then heard Jill's gentle whisper.
"I didn't see you again so I brought you a coffee."
Marcia turned, took the coffee. Americano. No cream, no sweets.
"OK thanks" and entered her little office.
Jill pushed in quickly behind her, starting to speak
"Look I'm really sorry for what happened to you up there this morning, and I can't bar to lose you as a frie..." she tailed off as Marcia moved, revealing the desk full of the detritus from the chinese and kebab.

Marcia shrugged off her coat and sat, her uniform tearing a bit more as her bloated belly pushed out.
"I was wrong OK" said Marcia. "My overeating has nothing to do with you, it's my fault for being such a fat greedy pig."

The sight of the blonde sitting there, looking chubbier and hotter than ever was too much for Jill to take any longer. She hugged her friend and said
"I'm here for you, as a friend or just for coffee. Oh and by .the way, Donna has reported your boss for her show this morning."
"What?" asked Marcia in a panic. "Please tell me you're joking, that will kill my career!"
"Sorry babe. Donna works with the government and she's on a fair treatment board so she can't just walk away."


----------



## strataadvance

This story has such great potential. It's already terrific and at this point there are many great directions it can go in. The male seems to be a food addict and Marcia is a total Feedee and just doesn't know what that means yet. I would love to see her eat her way through every uniform size until she is put on suspension or fired. Then she could go to work for Jill. Or maybe the mall would hire her to do the same job as a private contractor with a similar outfit in increasingly larger sizes. 
SO many possibilities!


----------



## Ssaylleb

strataadvance said:


> This story has such great potential. It's already terrific and at this point there are many great directions it can go in. The male seems to be a food addict and Marcia is a total Feedee and just doesn't know what that means yet. I would love to see her eat her way through every uniform size until she is put on suspension or fired. Then she could go to work for Jill. Or maybe the mall would hire her to do the same job as a private contractor with a similar outfit in increasingly larger sizes.
> SO many possibilities!



Thanks  stay tuned I'm not done with them yet


----------



## zachi

Ssaylleb said:


> Thanks  stay tuned I'm not done with them yet



hope so :bow:


----------



## Ssaylleb

Mathilda reported to Peter that two other guys had also been instructed to get larger uniforms. He doubted they had blown off the buttons though. He actually knew them both from drinks at Murphy's - was there a connection there? They exchanged emails and agreed to go to the office handling uniforms the next morning. One of the guys would pass for Peter and the other.

On the way there they joked about their gain, but the laughs dried up as they reached the office. The first part was bad enough, they were made off to strip off together and have their measurements taken. One guy took the sizes and called them out, needlessly loudly to another, who typed them into a computer. 

Peter stood in numb shock as his waist was called out. 30 inches it was in September, probably up to 32 by now he reckoned. The guy pushed his gut unnecessarily, then read out loudly "34, nah make that 36 inches". Peter gasped in horror. The guy said not unkindly, "You're around 35 but a 36 will fit fine whereas a 34 will be tight. Onto the scale."

Peter didn't have a scale at home so the last time he'd been weighed was at a record low in his adulthood at the end of Academy. 160 pounds on a 6-foot frame gave him a very healthy BMI of under 22. He must be up like 10 or fifteen pounds now. "One hundred eighty seven". Everyone in the room laughed at Peter's gasp, fulling his humiliation.

The other two guys were asked to proceed to the fitting room but Peter had to wait, embarrassed at waiting around in his underwear. Finally he was called into what looked like a doctor's clinic. A woman in scrubs came up to him, grabbed his upper arm and pinched it with a machine like a big stapler. "Ow, what..?" asked Peter, unhappy to be still running around almost naked and pinched without explanation.

A door opened and a doctor appeared. "through here please". Peter walked in. What was happening?
"Please sit down Peter. I'm Dr. Harry Brown,"
"Uh.. OK. is everything OK?" asked Peter, starting to get worried.
"You tell me Peter. How do you find your work?"
"Good" said Peter guardedly, still unsure where this was heading.
"Any stress, or worries? at work or maybe at home? woman troubles? finances maybe?"
"No, no , all OK. I'm doing well at work, I'm in a new unit which is proving itself, so that's actually great. All OK at home."
"Hmm." Dr Brown went quiet in the disconcerting way doctors do. "See the thing is Peter, you've gained a lot of weight in a short timeframe."
"Oh.. well, twenty pounds over Christmas eh" blustered Peter. He felt extremely vulnerable, sitting on a cold chair in a cold room, his pale and fat body the subject of too much attention.
"It's actually 27 pounds Peter. And your body fat has gone up even more which means some muscle has also turned to flab." The doctor managed to make flab sound like a dirty word, some ugly topic not to be mentioned amongst good company.
"Tell me about your eating habits" prompted Dr. Brown.

Oh oh. Peter thought about lying but realised there was no point. "See doctor, I relocated from Oklahoma so I have no real routine. I tried to go running but it's always so damn cold here. And I guess moving from the active life in academy to a desk job... well.. " trailed off Peter.

"Hehe" the doctor laughed for the first time. "I can see you haven't been running, except maybe onwards the fridge!" he continued rudely. Peter took the insult in silence. The doctor proceeded to give him some nutritional advice and devised a workout plan to help him drop 2 pounds a week. "That means in a year you'll be back to fighting weight!" ended Brown encouragingly.

Hmm thought Peter as he left the office, I'm clearly much more efficient at gaining than losing. Watching his step in the icy conditions, Peter was almost hit by a VW Golf that swung into the parking lot as he looked for his friends.

Marcia swerved round the guy stepping off the pavement, almost hitting the brakes then remembering at the last second not to. She parked and went in for her new uniform. Much to her dismay she found it was not a simple collection exercise. First she had to strip off to her underwear under the eye of a woman who waited with a measuring tape in her hands. This was going to be bad.

Marcia ran through her measurements when she was proudly fitted for her first uniform. Bust: 30" ; Waist: 23" ; hips 30". A featherweight 115 lbs at 5'6" she had a low BMI of 18.6. The academy training had firmed up her already lithe body, rather than causing her to lose weight. Now she guessed she had gained at least ten pounds. The woman started calling out numbers:

Bust: 36"
Waist: 30"
Hips: 36"

Marcia inhaled in shock after each one, then let herself be led to the scale. She stood there, unwilling to step on it, until the woman poked her in the muffintop.

Weight: 138 pounds.

Marcia was asked to wait for a doctor, shivering in her white undies, also too tight for her. A stern looking woman invited her to enter a room.
"I'm Dr. Brown" she introduced herself.
"So tell me, Marcia, what's going on here?"
Marcia didn't reply, her mouth dry, her arms folded across her belly, vainly trying to hide the flabby rolls. The doctor could have put her at her ease.
"I wouldn't bother my dear, what's done is done, and your fat won't melt away right now." Marcia gasped at the barb. The doctor pressed on.
"We get worried when a star graduate just weeks ago blimps up like you have. Are you bullied at work? any undue pressure?"
"No, no, work is fine" answered Marcia, still reeling from the insults. "There is some pressure but totally normal. Working for my dad was a lot worse" she quipped. Dr Brown didn't laugh.
"Tell me more." prompted the doctor.
Unwilling to open up to this critical stranger, Marcia gave a quick edited version of her circumstances. "Probably working alone at a desk means I snack more" offered Marcia.
"Hmm. That's a lot of snacking then, you've gained 23 pounds and seven inches round your waist!" commented Dr. Brown. _Sexy weight_ jumped a thought in Marcia's head.

With some nutritional advice and instructions on how to lose weight Marcia was dismissed, well and truly humiliated.


----------



## strataadvance

A short chapter. And probably one of the best. 
I had this thought of Marcia eating in the Food Court. Weighing 180 or whatever. Chocolate icing on her mouth. Stuffed. And suddenly a purse snatcher goes by. I would love to see your description of the foot chase.


----------



## Ssaylleb

Wearing the new uniform made Peter realise just how tight the old one had been. The humiliation at the uniform centre helped him watch his diet into the new year. Unfortunately, Peter's idea of cutting back got to a point where he overate less then before, but still nowhere near eating healthily.

He still enjoyed lunch from his three colleagues but they gave him smaller portions now. With the interest from Angela, Peter could hardly abandon Murphy's although he thought about going to the gym more often. At the pub, Angela would sneak him extra food. If she handed out peanuts, she'd make sure a full bowl happened to be in front of Peter. He often stayed late so that his colleagues would leave and he'd be alone with her.

She noticed his new uniform immediately and teased him, saying he'd soon blow his way through this one too. He explained that he was already likely to fail his check up and had to get into shape by summer. However she saw no action towards it. Most days he would resist the "extra portions" she got wrong but if he drank a bit he was easily convinced.

She had very little free time as she worked every day but they managed a date or two. Angela was a sweet girl, seemed to have no objection to Peter's expanding waistline and indeed was packing more butt in her jeans herself. However Peter felt that when they were not pissed or eating, they had little in common and often ended up eating just to fill time. After one date at the end of January Peter stepped on the scale he had invested in and saw 195 flashing back at him. Jeez another 7lbs. 

********

Marcia also tried to cut back and asked her food court friends to give her smaller portions. At Jill's she tried cutting back on the creamy sugary coffees she had become used to. She often had a coffee with Donna, always mesmerised at the fatter woman's unabashed enjoyment of her snacks. They had argued at first about Donna reporting Fiona the Sherman but Donna really was very high up and Marcia had heard nothing yet.

Getting fat was a frequent topic of conversation. Marcia started one time: "I admire the way you really enjoy your donuts here. You are so into it, you really feel no guilt at all, do you?"
"Why should I? I'm who I am and love it that way. I did the skinny bitch regime a long time ago and it doesn't work for me. I reckon if I was meant to be thin, there wouldn't be so much good food in the world!"
"OK. And your husband is OK with it?"
"George? hehe he loves it" laughed Donna through her donut.
"He likes you, er.. "
"Getting fatter. It's OK you can say it, I know I need to go up a size. Yes he enjoys feeding me, taking care of me" she whispered the next part "he gets off seeing me in clothes that don't fit anymore."
Marcia found herself once more inexplicably turned on, her minds horny eye visualising the fat beauty prancing around her bedroom in her undies, her fat belly bouncing about and her husband slapping her plump arse.

Another time Marcia complained that despite "being careful" she was sure she had gained a bit more. Looking at her ass, starting to fill out the bigger pants, neither Jill nor Donna could disagree.
"But you're not actually overweight" said Donna. "I checked your sizes and your BMI is still well within normal."
"My sizes?" asked Marcia.
"Yes, you said you were 138 lbs at 5'6", that makes a BMI of only 22. And before at 115 lbs you were nearly underweight.

Marcia mumbled something.
"Excuse me?" asked Donna.
"I said 144. I'm up to 144 pounds now. That's six more than a month ago." said Marcia, resting a hand on her belly. "I don't know where this will end."


----------



## samster

Another fantastic update...love this one!


----------



## Ssaylleb

samster said:


> Another fantastic update...love this one!



Thanks :blush: high praise coming you as I'm a long time fan of your work. In fact I've steered off describing Donna in too much detail for the risk of her becoming too similar to one your well padded office gals.

Next part coming soon


----------



## Ssaylleb

For both our protagonists Christmas day had been a turning point, one that saw them face up to their weight gain and after the uniform blowouts, attempting to restrain their appetite. By contrast Valentine's day was a turning point in the other direction: it set them both off eating again.

Jill had cooled her attention to Marcia. The policewoman had explained that as much as she wished to find the happy zen place where Donna lived, her reality was one where gaining weight would cost her a job that she had worked really hard for, that had made her break with her family and in which she was doing well. They reached a point where Marcia could still have her coffees there, but Jill only offered her a treat once or twice a week. They didn't go out together in the evenings anymore, Marcia was scared - with good reason - that alcohol and Jill combined wouldn't bode well for her.

As the 14th February approached, the mall took on a new look, bedecked to celebrate love. Or more cycnically, to get people to spend loads that they didn't need to on a meaningless day. Valentine's was a good day for Marcia at work. She co-ordinated the arrest of one credit card thief on an alert from HQ. She liked Peter and worked well with him, he was very bright and gave crystal clear information, allowing her to make the call from her end. He also tried really hard to make the sole officers on location feel like part of the group, sending round updates to all and sharing successes, no matter how small. Video conferencing had been ruled out to favour quicker transfer of financial information, which could sometimes be huge packets of data.

She remembered Peter from police academy. They were the best of each sex and top position in any challenge usually went to one or the other of them. She liked his Southern drawl and easy going nature, his good looks and dark hair didn't hurt either. Maybe in other circumstances they'd have fallen for one another, but they were all too focussed on training. She looked down at her gut, which was already starting to fill her new, larger unifrom. She bet Peter hadn't gone and gorged himself three sizes up, he was probably in the gym every day - as she should be - and fitter than ever.

Getting confirmation of the arrest from Marcia, Peter's team burst into applause and back clapping. The unit dispersed and went back to their offices. He liked working with Marcia best of all. She asked the right questions, gave the right info and left him time to think. Once she had the details she was the best at keeping track of the theives while they made their way round the mall. Take today for instance. Marcia had followed the perpetrator from camera to camera till he suddenly disappeared. Her knowledge of the mall told the squad to fan out and catch him under the escalator on the ground floor. Other field officers would have panicked and split up the squad cops, giving the perp enough time to escape. 

Peter thought back to their time on the academy. Marcia was the hottest of the lot, blonde, tall enough and fitter than anything. She made him push himself harder and harder to beat her, and sometimes he didn't manage. He was sure she'd be a regular at the gym, kicking everyone's ass while he turned to dough. His new shirt was already almost filled by his gut when he sat down.

Peter had been honest with Angela and let her know that he didn't see anything serious in their relationship. She took it worse than he'd expected and she left insulting him about his southern accent, his weight gain and the tight clothes he insisted on wearing. He still thought about losing weight and hitting the gym, so didn't see the point in wasting money on new clothes he'd only wear for a short time. 

He still went to Murphy's almost daily; the apartment was empty and made him alone. His mates came less often, trying to lose weight, and he came in for more teasing himself now that his paunch was more noticeable so he tried to avoid munching too much. He wasn't even aware that it was Valentine's until he reached Murphy's and saw a few tacky decorations strung up. On seeing him enter, Angela marched up to a guy sitting alone in a booth and kissed him on the lips. Whispering something in his ear the bloke looked at Peter and they both laughed.

Peter ignored them and went to the bar, finding only one other policeman today. Peter plonked himself on a bar stool, feeling his flab ooze over the belt as he sat. They had a beer together cynically dissing Valentine's day then the other cop left. Peter had half a glass left so he stayed on, sipping it, watching the news on TV. With no warning, he felt two hands grab his muffintop from behind and he instinctively sucked his gut in.
"No point sucking it in, you're getting fatter and fatter officer" bitched Angela nastily, "you're gonna need another stool to park this flab on."

Peter looked round. With the noise in the bar no-one seemed to have heard. Stiffly he swung himself off he stool and drained his beer. He reached for his coat and dropped it. He bent over double, cursing his clumsiness, while Angela took the opportunity to grab the thick roll of flab formed by his belly and say "you just keep eating fatso, you'll always be alone on Valentine's".

Leaving the bar he started home from a different route as he still had no desire to return. What had he done wrong with Angela, he wondered? They had had some fun, he always treated her with respect and as soon as he knew it was not going to be long-term he had told her. Women, he thought shaking his head, he'd never understand them.

A block from home he felt a raindrop, then another. Looking up he saw from the clouds he had no time to make it to his apartment and looked around desperately. With a leap in his heart he saw he was outside the Italian place he had eaten on Christmas day. He entered quickly and just missed the downpour. He only intended to take shelter from the rain, possibly have a drink to be polite.

He had forgotten the Italian hospitality. Before he knew what was happening, a waiter had removed his coat and seated him at a table romantically set for two.
Does your signora come soon? asked the waiter.
Hehe laughed Peter no Im alone, Ill only take a but the waiter had left. He reappeared with a glass of almost clear liquid, bubbly. 
Prosecco sir! beamed the waiter. On the house.

Peter sipped at the sparkling wine, looking around the place. It really was a lovely restaurant, homely and warm, only very slightly tacky.
You eat alone eh? he heard. Looking up he saw the owner, the fat woman who had welcomed him for Christmas lunch.

Oh, Im afraid Im not eating today, I just came in to escape the rain. Seeing a dark frown cross her face he added Ill pay for this pointing to the prosecco.
You are alone eh?
Yes
On San Valentino?
Er I guess.
And you go home to no-one? it was an accusation more than a question.
I uh.. just broke up with my girlfriend
Then is settled. You eat here she commanded. With good food you are never alone. What a fantastic mantra thought Peter. I could subscribe to that. Submitting to the inevitable he went to pee, might as well get the beer out and make space for whatever was coming. _Now_ he admonished his reflection in the bathroom. _Theres no need to gorge on everything in the plate, youre an adult and can take a good portion without overdoing it. Your annual check-up is already almost two months closer since your uniform humiliation and all youve done is gain 7 pounds._

A jug of wine was served then a plate of antipasti, little appetizers, made its way to Peters table, and soon thereafter into his stomach. Little squares of bruschetta, a variety of hams and cheeses all enjoyed one by one. The restaurant started to fill, couples of all ages sitting at the tables. Peter played a game of imagining their life story, seeing young couples still at the start of their relationship, possibly even a first date, unsure of the rules of the game. Stilted conversation and nervous laughs. Where to place their hands? How long to hold fingers linked across the table? And other couples older, comfortable with one another, $hands finding their place without hesitation, conversation easy.

A waiter gave Peter a bowl of soup, and a plate of croutons to go with it. The thick and creamy tomato soup was soon history, giving way to the starter. A huge plate of linguine, black with squid ink nero di seppia with a sauce of prawns and avocado cooked in cream. Peter had never seen or tasted it before and took a tiny portion at first, winding one strand of the pasta round the fork and nibbling at it gingerly. A moan of pleasure escaped him as the flavours fought for dominance on his tongue, then married together in glorious harmony as they slid down his throat. He took a real serving, then another and another until he laid waste to the plate. For the first time since getting them, he felt his belly push against the waistband of his trousers.

To his surprise Peter was given a little shot glass of sorbet.
Is the meal over already? he asked.
No the waiter could only laugh at the look of dismay on the cops face. It is a sorbet to help digestion between courses.

Peter enjoyed the refreshing tang of the lemon sorbet and sipped wine between courses. As the first diner, he was ahead of the other tables and so had no idea what was to come. Conversely other patrons tried to make out what he had to see what they were getting. As more couples filed in, Peter started to feel a tad self-conscious. There he was, a fat cop in uniform, sitting alone on lovers day, stuffing his face like a pig.

The main course quickly made him forget his worries. As the first patron of the evening to be served the main, the owner delivered it complete with silver dome. Pulling it off with a flourish, she revealed a real cordon bleu: a full two pound fillet of beef cut lengthways and filled with Italian parma ham and mozzarella. A bowl of blue cheese sauce accompanied it, along with a dish of fries and another of veg. Peter got hold of his cutlery and entered battle. 

He poured some sauce onto the plate, then cut into the mountain of beef, the melted mozzarella oozing out of the sides. Lifting the piece to his lips he relished the moment, first inhaling then tasting the grilled beef, the salty ham counterpointed by the subtle mozzarella. The cheese sauce then came into its own, a powerful kick but not so strong that it overpowered the meat, so creamy it just ran down his gullet. Peter ate his way through the delicious meal, pausing briefly to loosen his belt a notch. Warning bells rang in his head but he ignored them and ploughed on, washing it down with the glorious red wine.

At one point a fry fell off his fork and onto his belly. Looking down to pick it up, Peter saw his belly blown out, rounder and fuller than he had ever seen it. Perhaps Angela was right. He may be destined to eat his way to fat solitude. Swallowing the last bite, he slumped back in his chair, too full to move, to breathe even. He sat there gasping slowly, getting a fair mix of disgusted and admiring looks from other patrons around him. Why was he so turned on?

Another sorbet made its way to his table. He felt too full to take it but knew it would help so he took it slowly. Looking around Peter noticed that other people were being served smaller portions than him, nearly half the size in fact. When the owner passed by his table, Peter stopped her and invited her to sit down opposite him. He may have been a trifle tubby, but was positively anorexic next to this mamma. Tipping the scales at some 350 lbs, she overflowed the chair on all sides, half of each butt cheek bulging out like balloons. Her belly sat on her lap, bigger than a beach ball. Drooping down, it forced her thick legs apart. Her tight dress showed off every curve and every bulge, every roll of blubber.

Peter poured a glass of wine and handed it to her.
My compliments he said. That was possibly the best meal Ive ever had.
She nodded, accepting the compliment as a matter of fact.
Better than Christmas? she asked.
Im even more impressed now. How can you remember me from such a busy day almost two months ago?
I remember my clients. She said simply.
I must ask, he said, why was my portion double the size of others?
Because some people need more food than others.
Peter grabbed his bloated belly with both hands and shook it. Do you seriously think I need more food than I clearly already eat?
Yes she said. Some people eat just for fuel, like you put petrol in a car. Look at her she pointed to a couple in their forties. He was of normal size, perhaps some middle age spread but she was stick thin. Whereas he dug into his food with gusto, she was picking at it, pushing it around her plate. She doesnt need food like I make. Give her lettuce and shes happy. Her man at least enjoys it, so it makes me happier. But I only get very few clients like you who truly love food, need it and deserve it.
Peter shook his head. Youre saying skinny people dont deserve good food, but fat ones do?
Its not about size. That other girl there is thin but look how she enjoys eating. In fact I believe she is holding back in front of her man, Im sure if I had her alone she could match your appetite. She stood up. I have work to do. Thank you for the wine. Every time you come here I will take care of you.

She returned from the kitchen bearing his dessert, a slice of triple layer chocolate cake so big it must have been a full quarter of a cake. Peter felt even fuller just looking at it. There was no way he could take even a bite. Except that he did. And then another, until he found himself eating the last bit, his gut stuffed beyond belief, packed hard to the touch. He sat comatose in his chair, hiccuping quietly. More sorbet didnt help, neither did a digestive shot of Amaretto.

Eventually standing up to go, two waiters helped him wear his coat. In front the lapels had no chance of meeting across his huge distended gut. The owner came out again to bid him farewell. She patted his belly fondly and said come back for more. The belly pat made him burp and they all laughed.

********

Marcia had dinner at Mrs Tueng's that evening to celebrate the arrest. Since she was being careful with her weight, she went for beef and steamed rice. She didn't even finish the portion and took it away with her, feeling very proud of her control. Arriving back home she slipped out of her uniform and into her pajamas. Jill had bought her a cute shorts and top outfit of Hello Kitty, in a larger size. It was loose, just about around the New Year but was already filled with her round belly.

She kicked back on the sofa and opened Facebook, despairing as always at other people's posts. What petty problems they had. She wished to post "I got an asshole thief arrested today" but she wasn't allowed to. A second later she nearly dropped the laptop. She clicked on her sister's update, not wishing to believe.

A photo.

Of her fingers.

With a ring.

A big solitaire diamond ring.

Her heart thumping Marcia scrolled through the comments underneath, predictably congrats messages from Barbara's friends. But she hadn't even been seeing anyone back in October, how on earth did she have time to date while running a company on the verge of bankruptcy? And not just date, get him to propose too. Marcia sat up in a cold shock. In four months her sister had gained a lover and partner for life. She had gained a new job and... 30 pounds.

She called Barbara but her sister hung up without answering. She sent her a text message of congrats, and said she still wished them no ill and hoped to mend bridges. Marcia then stormed round her apartment, upset. She tried calling her parents, they didn't pick up. Some half hour later her phone rang, Barbara. Elated, Marcia answered, quickly saying: "Hi Babs, oh I'm so happy for you!"
"Who is this?" slurred her sister, clearly on the other side of sobriety.
"It's Marcia Babs, congrats!"
A silence followed, Marcia could hear champagne bottles popping and glasses chinking.
"Well I got the wrong number, never meant to call you. Don't think you're gonna be a part of this 'cos you're not" said Barbara cruelly.

If her body gave her a second to reflect, Marcia would have had a sense of deja vu as she raided the fridge to fill the hollow inside her. This time there were only low-fat options available once the Chinese doggy bag was emptied. Marcia pulled on a pair of boots, a coat over her pajama and headed out. At the McDonald's drive thru she ordered 2 big Mac meals, both large, with fudge sundaes. She stopped in the parking lot, took of her coat as it was now warm in the car and gorged on the food, relishing each greasy bite.

Finishing the meals she left and pulled in next door to the KFC drive thru. What are you doing? asked the voice in her head? One pit stop is comforting, more is just being fat. She ordered 2 meals with 6 extra chicken pieces on the side. The guy taking her order leaned out to hand her back the change and she caught him staring at her belly, sitting round and fat in her lap, the top stained with McDonald's.

She stared back and with a look of pity he waved her to the next window to collect her food. Pissed off by his attitude she decided to cause him trouble. When handed her 2 bags of food, she asked for more fries, saying she had ordered them from the guy. The shift manager took one look at the fat blonde in her pjs and quickly handed her two bags of fries. She'd seen binge eaters before and didn't need the drama.

Again she parked in their lot and stuffed her face, biting into the crispy chicken with delight, the oil running off her chubby chops and onto Hello Kitty. By the time she was done, her belly stuck out beyond her breasts, taut and fat, pushing the top up so that she could feel a cool breeze on her tummy. She felt better than she had since her last blow out at work on boxing day. She returned home, stopping only for a gallon tub of ice cream at the all-night supermarket. Walking round the supermarket with only her coat covering her pajama and gluttony, she felt like she was doing something naughty, incredibly turned on.

Turning into another aisle she saw the back of a familiar figure. Surely this was destiny.


----------



## strataadvance

Nice chapter. 
I wonder if the Sherman tank has been reprimanded to the point that she has to be nice to Marcia. Maybe she can pull a few strings and get her out of the PT test Or excused from the doctors check up just to get a new uniform. Even buying her lunch and then bringing the larger uniforms to her directly. 
So many possibilities.


----------



## Ssaylleb

strataadvance said:


> Nice chapter.
> I wonder if the Sherman tank has been reprimanded to the point that she has to be nice to Marcia. Maybe she can pull a few strings and get her out of the PT test Or excused from the doctors check up just to get a new uniform. Even buying her lunch and then bringing the larger uniforms to her directly.
> So many possibilities.



Oh Sherman hasn't been forgotten, never fear


----------



## Ssaylleb

Feeling a tap on her shoulder Jill turned around. Her mouth fell open as she saw Marcia standing before her with her coat open, looking fatter than ever before. The hot mess was bursting out of her new Hello Kitty pajama, the top was stained with grease and stretched over her belly, a good two inches of belly flab showing between top and shorts. The latter encased her hips and thighs as though they were painted on. Marcia hefted the ice cream tub in her hand.
"Wanna feed a piggy?"

********

The girls were back on Marcias sofa, the blonde sitting up with her head thrown back, guzzling down the ice cream poured by Jill who stood over her. Jill had tried to help Marcia resist. Seeing the state Marcia was in she insisted on driving back and tried to talk her out of it.
You cant let your familys bullshit attitude towards you set off a binge eating session
I just want to eat OK, Ive been starving myself since Christmas.
You dont want to do this Marcia, you cant get any fatter or theyll fire you.
Im getting fatter while trying to lose weight, so fuck it. Im hungry and I wanna eat.
You cant be hungry, you look like you swallowed a watermelon.
No watermelon, just McDonalds. And KFC. 
Thats really bad Marcia, youre gonna get really fat eating this junk.
Exactly. Barbara gets married and I get fat.
Come on babe, we can talk.
You talk if you want. Im gonna eat.

And so on all the way home and into Marcias apartment. Once inside the blonde took off her coat and sat on the sofa. Jill excused herself quickly and came out of the bathroom to find Marcia slurping the ice cream, which was already quite soft as the cunning piglet had kept it in the hot air current of the car heater. Jill tried again, as much as she wanted to stuff the willing Marcia, she really wanted to look out for her friend.
Stop Marcia, you know youre going to regret this.
Shut up and feed me.
Seriously babe, you burst out of your uniform in Christmas and youre even fatter now, you need to watch it.
You can go home or you can feed me. Either way Im gonna down this.

Jill was turned on by now and finally gave in to her desire. She took the tub from Marcias hands and held it over her head. Open wide you hot piggy, youre gonna learn what fat means!
Marcia guzzled the smooth liquid, Jills soft belly caresses sending waves of pleasure through her body. Jill looked on in amazement, seeing the blondes belly inflating before her eyes. Already stretched out with her fast food binge, a gallon of ice cream made her look pregnant. Her tummy sat heavily on her lap, swallowing up her shorts, the gap between top and shorts now wide open.

My God, you can eat so much panted Jill.
Uh huh said Marcia between slurps, A real pig
Oh yeah, a fat greedy piglet, do you know you look pregnant? breathed Jill, tipping the last of the ice cream into the waiting mouth.
I do?
Uh huh.
Show me
Stand up

Marcia tried to get up but couldnt. She pushed against the arm rest but collapsed back onto the sofa, the ice cream sloshing in her belly. The stuffed blonde looked at Jill in bewilderment.

Oh my God breathed Jill. Youre actually too fat to stand!
I can stand! argued Marcia, and tried again. She had to admit however that she couldnt, so gave up and rubbed her belly instead. She let out a couple of hiccups. Jill helped her to stand up and had to keep supporting her; the blonde could barely stand alone. Slowly they staggered to a full length mirror near the front door.

Jill stood behind Marcia, her hands round the plump girls belly. Marcia stared at her reflection, mesmerised by the sheer size and roundness of her belly. The pajama outfit showcased her recent weight gain with full thighs, fleshy hips, muffintop and big juicy breasts on display. Her belly however jutted out as Jill had described, like a woman about to give birth. Marcia stared at the mirror as though unconnected to the two women there. The skinny brunettes hand gently rubbed the fat blondes bloated tummy, who moaned in pleasure and gaspingly asked to be taken to bed before she collapsed right there.


----------



## Ssaylleb

The stuffing at the Italian restaurant had re-ignited Peters appetite as following that he resumed his earlier eating habits that he had fought so hard to limit. He begged the older ladies for more donuts, larger portions at lunch and resumed the weekly take-out. They tried to restrain him but his appetite was bigger than he could control. Having had too many comments from colleagues and Angela at Murphys regarding his expanding belly he had found another bar to spend his evenings. Here he enjoyed a couple of beers each evening, fortified by nibbles provided by the bar to keep punters drinking. He had given in to the obvious and bought some leisure clothes in his new size. The pants he noticed were 38, up from the 36 of his new uniform.

Watching the sports on TV, hed mindlessly gorge on peanuts, pretzel sticks, chicken wings or fries, slowly sinking a couple of pints. Whereas before some of the weight had accumulated on his thighs and butt, now it all settled on his gut, blowing out into a sizable paunch that within weeks again tested the buttons on his shirt. Looking at his reflection each morning as he showered he had mixed emotions: a part of him liked what he saw, rubbed his fat belly proudly and praised his new found girth. Another part screamed at him, asking what he thought he was doing to his once-lean body, and what he planned to do when he flunked the fitness test in August.

He saw and spoke to his family at least once a week. They noticed his gain, but being larger themselves they were not negative about it and he felt reassured. His sister must have found something she liked at college as she was also gaining weight. His sisters-in-law were not losing any weight either, seeming to loom larger on his monitor each time they spoke. 

He started to make plans to visit home in May and arranged the vacation with work. This proved harder than he thought because the unit was becoming increasingly successful as they all become better at what they did and at working together. Criminals came up with new ways of stealing and defrauding the innocent every day and they had to be as quick to latch on to the new methods and devise traps, then work with the banks to close the loopholes.

He knew his larger uniform was getting tighter than it should be, but this was made obvious when Nancy said one morning at the end of March:
You know you should go for a larger size Peter. You dont want to be sent again by Chief Harris.
Plenty of time for that said Peter, hiding the rising panic. I can go a while yet in these.
These said Nancy firmly are beyond you. See how youve left your pants button undone, and your shirt looks like its going to blow apart any minute now.
Ah come on, its not that bad said Peter, a pleading tone in his voice. 
Sorry dear, Im just trying to save you the embarrassment.

******** 

At the mall, Marcia had also lost the battle against her appetite. She started each day at Jills with a large cappuccino, extra cream and a pastry or two. Some days she had a good old donut or muffin, other days she let Jill tempt her with daily specials, a buttery French croissant, a Belgian waffle or other one off goodies. Jill knew that the policewoman would be peckish by 10 or 10.30 and always sent one her staff along with another pastry or two. Whenever Marcia was light on work and saw Donna at Jills shed head up to meet her there for a chat and a nibble. She had still heard nothing yet from the report against Fiona except that she had a new superior whom she had yet to meet but was nice enough over email.

Marcia enjoyed a daily heavy lunch at the food court which to her delight had tripled in size, giving her the increased choice of soups, pizzas, pasta, burgers, hot dogs, Mexican, and sushi. She still visited her old chums Mrs Tueng and Salim and even ate bagels at Jill sometimes. Every evening she would stroll by the food court at around closing time. Wanting to keep on the right side of the plumping up policewoman, the owners or managers would invite her in for a bite: anyway they would bin the food otherwise. In a funny turn of events, Mrs Tueng took exception to this and whenever she saw Marcia leaving another restaurant with a swollen belly shed give her a bag of take-out for home.

Naturally all the food she ate became visible in her figure. She continued to plump up all over, and by the end of March her thighs and butt packed out her uniform in wonderful softness that started to wobble as she walked. When she sat on a stool at Jill's there was no hint of the scrawny butt that used to easily fit. Now her butt squeezed over on each side, twin plump bulges that Jill saw expanding every day. Even her stride changed, as her thighs rubbed against one another, a new sensation for her. Her breasts also took some more weight, becoming rounder and heavier, but the biggest change was below them. Her belly was now undeniably fat, pouring over her belt and curving proudly outwards, more forward than her breasts by a good couple of inches. Her face too was fuller than before, with her cheeks getting chubbier.

Donna and Jill teased her good naturedly, though they were concerned as to what would happen when she flunked her check-up, as it was clear she would. During one of Donna's mid-morning donut adoration sessions, Marcia arrived near her table and leaned over to reach for a newspaper at the adjacent table, her belly hanging down impressively. She caught Donna staring at her belly, and raised her eyebrows questioningly.
"Oh nothing, nothing" said Donna hastily.
"Come on tell me" insisted Marcia, taking a bite of her first donut.
"It's just... you've changed is all. In a good way" she added quickly.
"I guess I've gained a bit huh?"
"You could say that" smiled Donna.
"It's not that bad is it?" asked Marcia worriedly.

Donna was not one to mince words. Jill, overhearing the conversation drew nearer. 
"We-ell, you have put on quite a bit actually. Doesn't your uniform feel tight?"
"I guess it does. but it's OK, I'm being more careful." replied Marcia.
"No, you're not honey, don't you realise? I mean it's fun eating here together and all but you know we're gaining right?"

Marcia looked at Donna more carefully. As she was already fat it was perhaps harder to see a gain, but she did look a bit rounder, seemed to fill the chair more.
"I'm up a dress size since New Year, surely you are too?" continued Donna.
"I am not!" exclaimed Marcia.

"Then what's all this honey?" asked Donna. She reached across and grabbed a thick roll of Marcia's belly flab in one hand and shook it vigorously.
"OK so I gained some, but it's not too bad." huffed Marcia.
"I think you'd better go for a bigger uniform, you don't want a repeat of boxing day, do you?"
Marcia inhaled sharply. "That won't happen again!"
Sorry dear, Im just trying to save you the embarrassment.


----------



## Ssaylleb

Hey all what do you think of the last chapters? I've got a few more drafted but need finishing before I post.


----------



## strataadvance

I love the new chapters. I like the denial aspect. At First. 
I just hope that eventually it turns to a resigned feeling of really letting go and enjoying the gains without reservations. I also like when they weigh themselves. Marcia had even bought a new scale. It would be great to see their thoughts on the number that morning. 

This is my favorite story currently.


----------



## GordoNegro

I've been having fun reading this, knowing weight control is a real life issue for some officers.


----------



## samster

I really love this story and the latest chapters are awesome. Love the descriptions and the final conversation with Donna and Marcia is amazing. Genuinely this story is exactly what I love to read. Keep it up!


----------



## Ssaylleb

Getting ready for work the next morning, Peter showered and went to don his uniform. He struggled to pull up his boxers. Time to hit the gym, he thought. The pants slipped out of his hand and he bent over to pick them up. As he did so he caught sight of himself in the mirror and gasped. There was a fat guy with a huge gut hanging over his way-too-tight underwear. Standing up the tight waistband caused a thick roll of blubber to form right around his body. He traced it with a finger from his side round to his back. Even his back was fat. How on earth did that happen? Peter enjoyed eating to excess, feeling his belly stretch taut with food, and clearly when it had become a daily routine it would have an effect on his body. That didn't push away the realities that society demanded a trimmer figure in one not yet 30 and even more pressing was the August check up.

Squeezing into his uniform he saw a fat blue sausage staring back at him in the mirror, belly burgeoning over the belt, the buckle hidden by his flab. His shirt again sported the stretched look, the buttons struggling to contain his paunch. He caught the bus to work as it was raining heavily and noticed how much of his lap was taken up by belly. The mound of flab shook with every bump on the road and he caught more than one disgusted glance in his direction.

It was definitely time to get a new uniform he thought as he walked into the office, even if only temporarily until he lost weight. Next week a commander, the head of electronic theft and fraud for the entire United States was to visit their HQ to start the process of rolling out the same system to other states, and to start new strategies with this experienced group. Peter certainly did not want to look like a bloated pig for that guy!

It was Mathildas birthday so she had brought in a cake for the office. Peter enjoyed a quiet morning but managed to put away no less than five slices of the moist red velvet cake, the sponge light as air, the cream soft with a faint tang of lemon. In order to celebrate the occasion he had her favourite delivered, Chinese. He assumed her other friends from around the office would join so he and the other two women ordered enough for at least fifteen people. Maybe they were busy or the approaching summer had people worrying about beach figures but very few people passed by and some didnt even eat. The same could not be said of the four in the office. They tried a bit of everything and then had more of their favourites, but by 2 pm there was still half the food left.

Nancy filled another plate to the brim and took it to Peter, who shook his head. 
Im totally stuffed already. Gonna pop.
Oh come on, we cant waste all this, can we.
Watching my bikini body. He said with a smile, patting his stuffed belly.
Last one, come on said Nancy.

With his arm twisted like that, Peter tore in to the sweet and sour pork on egg fried rice, feeling the pressure on his shirt increase with each mouthful. He had to undo his pants button and hope that his belt on the last notch would hold everything together. The last part was a struggle but Peter fought to the end, clearing the plate victoriously. He sat back and burped quietly a few times, massaging his overfed gut to ease the pressure. He noticed with mild alarm that the buttons were in dangerous territory, his bloated belly pushing the buttons apart. Over the course of the afternoon, the ladies kept on giving him loaded plates which he guzzled greedily till there was no food left.

The good mood was rudely disturbed when a phone call from their boss instructed them all to head immediately to a meeting room. The bloated Peter walked uncomfortably to the room, earning a few disbelieving stares at his huge gut. It turned out the commander had been on a visit to Portland and decided to hit Seattle at the same time. The room was quite dark as they entered, with a projector beaming a blank screen onto a wall. Glad for the poor lighting, Peter snuck to the back of the room and sat down.

Chief Harris introduced the Commander, a wiry man in his fifties named Samuelson. He praised their efforts over the last months and then went through statistics of electronic money and credit card theft across the USA. He outlined the program strategy for the months ahead and invited their feedback. Peter would normally have participated actively, but he was just too bloated from his all day stuffing and the dark room was making him sleepy. Chief Harris actually asked him to respond directly to a question and Lily had to prompt him. He stuttered a reply but did not shine like the star he was. Harris glowered at him behind Samuelson. The presentation ended with the commander urging them all to be fighting fit to face the next wave of crime in a new era. 

Harris then asked them all to stand and took the commander round the room. The chief introduced Peter as a recent recruit and one of the key brains behind the units success and Samuelsons eyes widened. He slapped Peters gut and watched it wobble, threatening to burst the buttons. A snicker ran round the room.
Do you do anything but eat here, boy? he thundered.
Peter turned flame red but said nothing, instantly regretting all the food he had indulged in since completing academy, his Chinese pig out sitting heavily in his stomach.

How have you let yourself turn into this tub of lard, huh? continued the Commander, still poking and slapping Peters bloated gut. The movement caused the food to slosh around in his belly and Peter couldnt stop the belch even as he felt it race up his windpipe. The air, fetid and reeking of Chinese food erupted in Samuelson face. Enraged he shoved Peter backwards, who fell heavily into a chair. The stress was finally too much for his shirt buttons and two blew off simultaneously, much to Peters horror and to the Commanders delight.

Hah he pounced on the opportunity to grab Peters belly and give it a good shake, causing another button to tear off. Samuelson noticed that the pants button was undone, and only kept together by the last notch on the belt. Whats this, you cant even button your pants?! You are a disgrace to the force, Porky, not only here but for the entire States! What do you imagine people think when they see you waddle past huh? Ill tell you! They say look here goes more waste of our taxes paid, all those dollars going down in another donut-filled cop! You like donuts dont you? Look like you ate the entire bakery you fat sack of flab!

Harris and the rest of team were not enjoying this. It was funny at first to see the greedy pig get his just desserts. They had all at some point warned him to watch it, encouraged him to go the gym with them but he preferred to overeat and spend his evenings at the bar. Witnessing this humiliation was not fun but none of them had the nuts to stop him, nor would any of them speak up against Samuelson in a tribunal.

The episode did not end there. Samuelson paraded Peter, his pale flabby belly laid bare, round the office and back to his desk before leaving him with a dire warning.
You pare off that flab starting right now porkchops, or youll be off the force by summer!


----------



## Ssaylleb

On the same day Marcia swung her blue VW Golf into the shopping mall underground parking and found her usual slot in the staff-only section. Hauling herself out of the car took noticeably more effort than it used to. Whereas just months ago a lissome figure energetically bounded out of the car, this plump figure struggled to lift herself off the seat and out of the car. She locked it as she walked towards the entrance and went for breakfast at Jills. Thirty minutes later, with a milkshake, a muffin and a French crepe with Nutella inside her belly she felt ready to start her day.

A quiet morning passed slowly, and she cheered up when she saw Donna enter the mall. Looking at her dispassionately like this, she could see the woman had indeed gained weight since shed first noticed the powerful woman. Again, thoughts sprung unbidden to her mind of Donnas husband tying his fat wife naked to a kitchen chair then feeding her till she could take no more, rubbing her huge bloated belly that lay on her lap, massaging her plump derriere. She wondered why the idea and action of eating too much made her so horny?

Shaking her head with a giggle she headed up to meet Donna. She enjoyed chatting with her friends over a frapuccino with extra cream. She took another French crepe with Nutella  it was the days special after all  and a bear claw with it, then a donut to nibble in the office. Donna and Jill exchanged glances: Marcia now looked really fat in her overly tight uniform.

Back at her desk, the morning passed and gave way to lunch time. The policewoman headed down to the food court. She used the lift now, too lazy to walk the few yards to the escalator. Marco at the pizza & pasta place waved her in with a beam.
Weve got some amazing specials today, youre gonna love em
Ooh, tell me more asked the curvy blonde in anticipation.
So weve got a pizza with three Italian cheeses, sundried tomatoes and  wait for it  figs. Delicious. He continued reeling off delicacies: Otherwise a closed pizza like a calzone but filled with blue cheese and mozzarella, Italian ham; the whole thing drizzled in honey. Aye-may-zing! If you prefer pasta then weve got tetrazzini, which is chicken and bacon in cream or else ravioli stuffed with fish in a sauce of lobster and prawns.

The plump policewoman drooled at the thought of each one. Will you have any of these tomorrow too, as they all sound divine? she asked.
I cant say Im afraid. The chef only gets limited amounts so they might all go today.
Oh I cant choose she complained. I wish I could some of each she said greedily.
No problem, Marcia, for the Seattle PD we will do anything!
Oh wow, thats really kind of you she smiled.

She sipped at her Coke until Marco came out with a pizza plate. She saw a complete pizza instead of the two halves she was expecting. She didnt want to be rude by mentioning it, perhaps the chef had refused to split the dishes; also she didnt want to appear so greedy. She tucked in happily enough as the pizza was a marriage of flavours made in heaven. The three cheeses were all diverse; the mozarella soft and subtle, a smoked buffalo mozzarella was heavy and reminiscent of grills and BBQs with the scamorza a happy middle ground between the two. The sundried tomatoes added a salty tang while the figs balanced out the pizza with their sweetness.

Marcia found it so good she simply cut the pizza into quarters, then folded each quarter on to itself and ate them like that by hand, cutlery redundant between this gorgeous piglet and her food. As Marco cleared the plate she realised how greedy she had grown: a full pizza still left her hungry! With that thought in mind she was overjoyed when Marco placed a dish of pasta before her. While some restaurants served only a few ravioli as though they were precious gems, this place believed more was more and she had a full plate. The fish paste inside the ravioli was tasty, while the cream of lobster sauce with prawns was a perfect accompaniment. It was over all too soon.

Marco whisked the empty plate away. She blushed as he caught her rubbing her belly, tugging at the belt to make more space. With a slight shock she let it out to the last notch. Marcia was already uncomfortably full but turned on with the stuffed feeling. She was surprised when Marco re-appeared with another pizza, this one closed like a calzone, filled with blue cheese and mozzarella, Italian ham with the whole thing drizzled in honey. Like the first pizza, it was a marriage made in heaven of sweet and salty, flavours exploding on her tongue in quick succession. She struggled slightly to finish it, but kept on, noticing that Marco kept scoping her out when he thought she wasnt looking. He must be disgusted at the sight, she thought, but it was his fault; she had only meant to have half a portion of each. She ignored the fact that even that would have been a double serving.

Marco came round with the spaghetti tetrazzini. Marcia looked at the full plate and made to push it away.
I cant take this also. Im just too stuffed
Ill leave it here, maybe youll want a bite or two smiled the waiter. He walked away, in no doubt that Marci would down it instantly. The hot overweight cop was the best part of his new job he reckoned. The hours and pay were decent but the hope of catching a glimpse of the gorgeous plump woman, stuffed into her uniform was what got him out of bed in the morning. He had noticed her immediately, seeing her go into the Chinese next door and amazed when she emerged an hour later with her belly ballooned like she was preggers. He had paid attention ever since and delighted in her growing form, showering her in freebies and extra desserts whenever she passed by.

It wasnt long before she found the fork in her hand, twisting the pasta around it and into her mouth. The chicken was fresh and tender, the bacon fried to a crisp, just as she liked it. The cream sauce helped everything slide down her throat and into her increasingly stuffed belly. Slowly, one bite after another, she devoured this too. She couldnt help but wonder how much she had just eaten. Each dish was larger than normal and probably had more calories than she needed in a day. And she had just taken four of them. Looking down at her bloated belly she saw that her uniform buttons were stretched far apart, her swollen tummy showing in between them. She felt a turmoil of emotions. On one hand she had come to love stuffing herself like this, and when she saw herself in the light of Donna she didn't think the weight gain was all bad. But her exceedingly tight uniform was a stark reminder that she had a duty to perform and sadly that involved a gym rather than a restaurant.

Marco used a mirror to ogle her without making it obvious. As he knew she would, greedy guts had demolished her plate, her uniform showing visible signs of distress. An image popped into his mind... Marcia sat at a table alone in the restaurant, her hands tied to the chair behind her back. She looked around anxiously, her plump lips pursed. He came out rolling a food cart stacked high with all manner of goodies. "What am I doing here?" she shouted angrily, "why am I tied here?" "Calm down my dear piggy, you are here to do what you were so clearly born to do - eat. You like eating don't you? You wish you could eat with abandon, without a care for people or your tight uniform getting in the way of your appetite."
"I... how dare you" spluttered Marcia. But he used her open mouth as a chance to stick in a forkful of lasagna. The delicious flavours made sure she kept her mouth wide open for the rest, than a pizza, then a steak then more pasta. He kept feeding her, rubbing her expanding belly and calling her his plump little piglet. Still she ate, her belly rounding out like a beach ball. Her uniform finally ripped apart, letting her flabby body free to expand. As she kept on eating the food he shovelled down her throat she blew up, her legs forced apart by her inflating belly.

His manager knocked on his head to get him out of his daydream. Marco shook his head and trotted off to clear her table. Without asking, he served a massive slice of tiramisu then pretended not hear her gasp and call him. Marcia looked at the tiramisu, a serving easily the size of a large book. She knew she was too stuffed to eat it, equally she knew exactly how good it was and couldn't resist a nibble.

When it was all gone Marcia sat back to let the food settle a bit before returning back to her desk when her pager beeped. This only happened when a message needing urgent action had been sent to her PC but not read within two minutes. Damn, she had to move fast. Marcia struggled to get to her feet, holding onto the table with both hands and hauling up her weight.


----------



## zachi

just love it:smitten:


----------



## strataadvance

She is Going to be quite fat very soon. I am looking forward to the weights of both of them being updated soon. Surely Peter is over 200 by now. And I bet Marcia is close to or even Over 160! 
This is my favorite story now.


----------



## Ssaylleb

Marcia walked or rather waddled unsteadily to the exit, trying to hurry, her over-bloated belly causing issues with her sense of balance. She looked backwards, trying to signal that she'd be back to settle the bill and walking without looking, she bumped into two women. They looked at each other and three mouths fell open in shock.
Mom!"
"Marcia!"
"Barbara!"

The two stared at Marcia, unable to believe their eyes. The woman they knew as a lithe bundle of energy had been swallowed by an abundant layer of fat. She looked like she had been poured into her uniform, the flab loose to spread out and pack the uniform to breaking point from top to bottom. Her fat thighs filled the trousers, her hips flaring out sideways and her butt jutted backwards like two basketballs crammed in together. Her breasts stretched out the top obscenely while her belly was the pride of the show. Already fat before noon, swollen up by her quadruple lunch it looked like a beach-ball under her top, flab visible between the buttons.

Barbara poked her belly, amazed not only at its size but also at how hard it was.
What the fuck have you been eating girl? she grabbed a plentiful muffintop and shook it. My God I cant believe how fat you got. Thank God youre not a bridesmaid! she added cruelly.
Oh Marcia, what have you done to yourself? asked her mom aghast. We were at least proud of you for becoming a policewoman but you look like the Michelin man.

Tears springing to her eyes, Marcia pushed past them and made her way to her office, her butt wobbling with each step. Mesmerised, Barbara and their mum walked behind her, poking, pinching and slapping her flab. Barbara whipped out her iPhone and started to record on video her sisters posterior for posterity. Her belly bloated beyond belief, Marcia could not waddle any faster and wished the ground would swallow her up. Things were about to get a lot worse.

Hearing someone shouting her name, Marcia looked up to see Fiona, her former superior running towards her waving a paper in her hand, her face distorted by rage.
You fuckin fat bitch, Im summoned for a hearing and suspended until then! What the fuck do you think you are huh? Think Im the one whos gonna pay for you blimping up like a fuckin pig? She paused for breath and then seemed to take in the younger policewoman for the first time. Jee-zus! Youve blown up even fatter havent you? I swear you must do nothing but stuff your greedy face all day here!

Her mum and Barbara, far from coming to her defense joined in the taunting, the three of them teasing her, slapping her flab, pinching her rolls. Marcia pushed past them all, blinded by tears and ran as fast as she could  which, with her belly weighed down by her Italian indulgence was a slow plod - towards her office. Turning around a huge potted plant at one point she whacked full tilt into a guy running the other way, being chased by Mrs Tueng. Marcias bulk and momentum won and as though in slow motion, those around saw a scene that couldnt have been scripted in any film.

The guy literally bounced off the cops belly and breasts and fell on his back. Marcia stumbled on impact and started to fall. Trying to maintain balance she managed to take a step forward so she straddled the guys body, then she fell to a sitting position with her fat arse plonked right on the guys face. Her long-suffering uniform waved the white flag and gave up the battle to restrain her bloated body, ripping apart from top to bottom and allowing her burgeoning bulges to billow out in full view to all. Her bare plump derriere poured over the guys face, one buttock on either side giving way to her flabby thighs. Her fat belly, full of Italian food and now free to flow bulged out into her lap, her belt buried under the flab. Her bra was noticeably small, her fleshy breasts overflowing from all sides.

The body has a self-defense mechanism where it forces amnesia on a person to block out unpleasant events, which is perhaps why Marcia could not remember what happened. After a collective stunned silence, everyone moved into action, as always, their priorities revealing their true nature. Barbara took a steady stance with legs slightly apart and held her iPhone with both hands to ensure a clear recording. Their mum sank to her knees, crying with laughter. Mrs Tueng ran up and stood on the guys hand, although he was too smothered by Marcia's well-cushioned bottom to move. Fiona, her years of experience on the beat coming to the fore quickly took command of the situation.

You she asked Mrs Tueng. Whats going on?
This guy try to pay at my restaurant with a credit card. I try it but it reject. He ran off to escape and I come running after him. My good friend Marcia here stop him.

At that Fiona delved into Marcias blubber and found the handcuffs on her belt. She quickly slapped them onto the man, who was now squirming under the overweight policewoman. Mrs Tueng and another woman bystander helped Marcia to get up. The woman offered her a shawl to cover herself with, but as though in a trance Marcia walked slowly to her office. As she waddled along her thighs and arse rippled at each step. Her uniform offered no more protection: all that remained apart from her too-tight underwear were her boots and her belt, over which her swollen belly surged out like bubble gum: pink, plump and overfed.


----------



## samster

Fantastic updates here - love how Marcia busted the thief! Excellent work - also a nice touch adding the fast food places managers daydreams into the mix. Classic stuff and 100% on the money for my tastes


----------



## zachi

samster said:


> Fantastic updates here - love how Marcia busted the thief! Excellent work - also a nice touch adding the fast food places managers daydreams into the mix. Classic stuff and 100% on the money for my tastes



+1 :smitten:


----------



## Ssaylleb

The next day Peter arrived at the uniform centre with a feeling of dread. He was guided to a room and told to go in and strip off. In the changing room he did so and when down to his boxers was called to another room, where he found a plump woman also in her underwear, sitting on a chair. Clearly despondent, her belly bulged out onto her lap, resting on her plump thighs. Her hips hung out sideways over the chair, the cold air causing her goose pimples. Marcia looked up as the door opened and saw a fat guy, also in underwear walk in. His gut poured out over his white briefs, pale and soft as dough. With a shock they recognised one another.

Before they had time to speak a woman came in to take their measurements. Marcia was first to undergo the humiliation as the numbers were called out and recorded. She tried to suck in her belly but the woman just looked at her and raised an eyebrow wearily.
Really? You gonna suck it in now? Bit late dont you think? and poked her in the belly, so sharply that Marcia exhaled and involuntarily let out her belly.

Bust: 40"
Waist: 37"
Hips: 39"
Weight: 162 pounds.

Peter went next. Waist at 41 and 209 lbs.

The two cops avoided each others eyes, looking anywhere except at one another. The woman sent them back into their changing rooms to wear the clothes prepared for them, then rejoin her. Peter thought it was a joke. He found gym clothes: a pair of shorts and a top but they were way too small. He peered back into the room and saw Marcia doing the same.
Excuse me, he called out these are too small. They wont fit.
And whose fault is that? Please wear them. insisted the woman.

A couple of minutes later the two walked back into the room to find another woman there in gym clothes. She was Jane, a trainer they remembered from academy. Peters shorts went up till around the top of his thighs but couldnt go over his fat butt, which pooched out over the tight shorts. The top looked like a crop top on him, his man boobs squashed in it and his belly hanging out underneath, fat and round. Marcia was in similar dire straits, her shorts made it halfway over her arse, but above and below them the edges cut into her flesh, causing rolls of flab to bulge out. Her top covered her breasts and not much more, leaving her tummy sticking out.

These clothes were your sizes when you completed Police Academy top of class the trainer nodded to Marcia, and second nodding to Peter. I was so proud of you then, but look at you now. Have you been to the gym even once since graduating? Both cops blushed, taking small comfort that they were not in this alone. I thought not. But you have certainly not gone hungry for a minute have you? My God, I can only imagine how you must stuff your faces to get so fat. Well, this is where you pay for your gluttony. You have to do a workout. I dont expect youll last a minute but its for your good, to show you how out of shape you have both become. Peter and Marcia exchanged horrified glances.

But first well discuss how fat you are now. Jane picked up a file and looked at it.
You Peter. Your waist is at 41 and you know your belly is a lot more around she said, slapping his paunch. You were 35 back in December and 30 in September. Your weight has rocketed from 160 to 209, thats an extra 50 pounds of blubber youre carrying, not to mention the muscle which by now has also turned to flab. Peter looked at the floor studiously, his face bright red. No, not much to be proud of, is it Porky?

And you Marcia! Youre a disgrace to women. So few ever get to have fitness level like you had back in September, but now? Now youre a walking pile of dough, almost 50 pounds youve gained, 162 pounds from 115, and fatter by 14 round your waist. You were 23 now youre 37, do you realise how fat youve grown?! Marcia knew from seeing their bodies that she had got fatter than Peter. It was a game of numbers: at 49 lbs fatter than his start weight of 160, Peter was up 30%, but her 47 extra lbs were from a starting point of only 115, so she was up 40%. And on a shorter body too.

Unbelievable! Jane shook her head. Come on, lets see how unfit you both are.

First up was some simple stretching. Jane had them bend over to touch their toes: both found their fat belly got in the way. Marcias shorts split across the seam as soon as they took the extra pressure, revealing her thong. Jane took the opportunity to slap her ass and point out how fat it was. Push-ups next. Where they could easily do a hundred at a stretch before, Peter gave up after struggling through two, Marcia stopped at three not to embarrass him, not that she could have done much more.

Jane got them onto the treadmill and set them off at a medium pace so they had to jog. Peters shorts tore as he powered up his fat thighs and butt. They fell off, leaving him in his tight white briefs.
Keep going! shouted Jane thats what happens when youre a blimp!

Although they tried to avoid embarrassing one another by staring, the treadmills were side by side facing a mirror so it was impossible not to see the display of flab. Peter saw Marcias thighs rubbing against each other, her fat tummy bouncing up and down with each laborious step. Her breasts also jumped about, the little bra no match for her fat melons. Peter found himself getting turned on by the sight of her body, the skinny GI Jane he knew replaced by this completely out-of-shape plumper.

Marcia in turn was fascinated by Peters body. Whilst some weight had gone to his thighs and bubble butt, the vast majority had settled onto his belly giving him a pure apple shape. His belly bounced and wobbled around, she nearly laughed when she saw he had man boobs. She was getting horny seeing the new-shaped Peter struggle with basic exercise. Marcia puffed out first after only three minutes. She hopped off the treadmill bent double, breathing heavily, sweat pouring off her face. Peter quickly followed suit, his clothes drenched in sweat.

Jane made them suffer through another half hour of pain and discomfort, taking perverse pleasure in their humiliation. She slapped Marcias butt while on the steps machine and shook Peters gut while seated doing leg raises.

The ordeal finally over, she gave them an ultimatum before sending them to shower.
You know where the gyms are. You need to get back in shape in time for your annual check-up in August or youll be kicked off the force.

After showering and changing Peter headed out. He didnt see Marcia anywhere so he trudged off to the bus-stop. He didnt have to wait long and was soon headed back into the city, but at the second stop the bus doors opened and as though beckoning him, he saw a KFC just outside. Without thinking he jumped off the bus and entered the Colonels sanctuary. At the counter he looked at briefly at the brightly lit menu choices and ordered the family bucket deal, fifteen pieces of deep fried chicken with several portions of fries and 2 large soft drinks. Turning to seek a free table he saw the place was quite empty. A waving arm caught his attention and beckoned him over. Marcia sat at a table with the same order in front of her.


----------



## Ssaylleb

zachi said:


> +1 :smitten:



Thanks guys appreciate!


----------



## wafflecone

Loving where this is going. Fantastic job.


----------



## Ssaylleb

Peter slid onto the bench seat near Marcia rather than across from her. Wordlessly they ate a couple of pieces of chicken then Peter said: 
That was pretty fuckin awful.
Mmm hmm agreed Marcia, then added still, we brought it on ourselves didnt we? She looked at him and patted his belly lightly. Surely its not the first uniform youve outgrown?
He blushed. You too?
Oh yeah, back in Christmas. I stuffed myself like a pig and on Boxing day well, lets say my uniform paid the price.
Really, me too, exactly the same!

They ate some more, the silence this time more companionable. They both snuck glances at the others belly.

Youre not even fat you know said Peter. 160 pounds on a girl your height is really not much at all.
Ha! Nice of you to say, but I have really packed it on. I was only 115 back when I kicked your butt in Academy
He let the jibe pass. Im just saying, you dont look bad at all. Quite the opposite in fact.
Oh really? Youre saying fat suits me?
Im saying I dont think youre fat, youre just a girl who found her appetite, and looks all the better for it.

I think youre saying the words to me, but really youre talking to yourself.
Oh not at all Marcia. Im quite aware that Im fat and look like the joke cop, stuffing his face all day with donuts. And thats not far wrong, I do sit at my desk all day, stuffing my face with goodies my colleagues bring in, then beer and peanuts or wings at the bar, with the occasional stuffing at a restaurant. I blew out my first uniform on Boxing day and tried to control it after. That lasted like two minutes and from Valentines I took off again, gorging like a bear going to into hibernation." Peter either felt uninhibited in Marcia's presence or thought aloud, either way he continued: "And dyou want to hear the sick part? I think I like being fat. That bitch Jane teasing us and slapping my belly actually turned me on in a way. Marcia couldnt even begin to describe it but she felt a sudden wave of heat at Peters words and felt herself coming, her knickers wet.

She laid a hand softly on his belly and whispered in his ear I can see where all that food and beer went and I like it. For me its also the sitting down all day that got me, munching on treats from the baker  who surprise is now my best friend  and guzzling at the food court. I also blew out of my uniform on Boxing day and my appetite has only grown since then, helped along by a weird lesbian fling where Ive discovered that being stuffed and insulted really, really gets me going.

Peter thought he must have died and was in heaven. How was it possible that such a sexy chick had not only also gained weight, but got off on it? And wth other chicks too? Marcias hand slid down the curve of his belly and found the bulge in his pants. I think we need to eat up here and continue this conversation elsewhere. The rest of the food went down in a frenzy of eating, the two gluttons guzzling the greasy chicken pieces. Peter rubbed Marcias belly and she rubbed his. With the experience of Jills gentle, masterful touch, Marcia guided Peter, gently instructing softer, slower or coaxing him to widen his reach, or pinch her flab softly between his fingers. For his part, Peter found the new experience mind-blowing and panted in pleasure as he ate.

Marcia drove them to Peters place, stopping for ice cream on the way at her insistence. Although they had just seen each others body at the gym, that had been a rude, unwelcome intrusion to their privacy. Now in the secluded safety of Peters apartment they took things slow, devouring one another with their eyes. 

Peter liked her hair, slightly longer than it used to be. Her green eyes were less fearless than they used to be, that saddened him, but he put it aside for another day. Her face was fuller, more attractive. The hungry looking leanness had left her cheekbones, now filled out with round cheeks. A hint of a double chin showed, more clearly defined when she looked down.

She noticed his eyes still got her. Deep and hazel, they seemed to smile at life. His hair seemed unchanged from September, full and dark. How typical of a guy to keep the same cut forever. Peter sat on the sofa and invited Marcia to sit near him. She placed the ice cream tub near him and took a scoop into her mouth. Instead of sitting on the sofa, she straddled him, one knee on either side of him, her round belly in his face. Holding his head in her hands, her lips found his and she probed inside with her tongue. The cold ice cream surprised him and he moaned. She backed off and fed him one spoonful after the other, stroking his neck gently.

At one point she slid off the sofa and knelt on the floor between his legs. She reached up and rubbed his fat belly, then tugged his sweater up and he removed it over his shoulders, his T-shirt soon following suit. Peter felt very self-conscious as he had always been in much better condition when getting intimate with women and here was a gorgeous woman cradling and kissing his fat pale belly.
I like that its hairless. Hairy chests turn me off. Said Marcia, then she added and stop sucking it in Peter. I know its big and fat and I want to enjoy all of that.

Peter exhaled and she groaned in pleasure as his belly swelled out in her face. He leaned forward and pulled her sweater off. Underneath she wore a T shirt over leggings, both stretched to the max. He tugged off her T shirt and took in her soft breasts, spilling out of her bra, which he deftly unclasped. It was Marcias turn to feel naked as her belly poked out, fat from the KFC binge. He pulled her into him, burying his face into her tits, nibbling, teasing at her nipples which quickly grew hard.

Moments later they were fully naked and Marcia resumed her pose straddling him on the sofa, feeding him ice-cream. After a while Peter took charge and rolled her onto her side on the sofa while he knelt on the floor. He looked her up and down, taking in her soft body and sighed. He caught her eyes and saw a hunted expression there, he knew she felt as self-conscious as he was, her look screamed out look at me, Im putting myself out there for you, please dont reject me. She had to know. Do you like what you see? Is that hunger in your eyes for me or for the ice cream?
Oh its for you he replied softly Im admiring your beautiful body, so curvy and soft and delicious. You look like a renaissance painting, I want to freeze this image in my mind to keep forever.

He then grabbed the ice cream tub and fed her, rubbing her body up and down as she guzzled the cold sweet. When it was more melted she took it from him and poured the ice cream straight from the tub into his open mouth, stroking his bloated belly as she did so. When the tub was empty Peter hauled himself up and helped Marcia to stand. The plump couple waddled unsteadily into his bedroom where they fully enjoyed one another's body.


----------



## strataadvance

This is going to be Amazing. And surely these two fat cops could blame their jobs for their gains with the right lawyer. And therefore be a supersized Cop Couple. They're going to be enormous pretty soon I think

Can't wait for more. You're an Amazing writer.


----------



## samster

Another awesome update here...love where this story is going!


----------



## Ssaylleb

As their relationship blossomed, so did their waistlines albeit at a slower pace than before. Peter finished work earlier than Marcia so he would go to the mall to wait for her. He couldnt join her in the office as they literally didnt fit in at the same time so he would sit at Jills and enjoy a treat while waiting for Marcia to finish up. Marcia had fun checking out her beau on the CCTV, seeing how his belly filled out his shirt and took up more space on his lap. She also noticed Jill was not reluctant to offer him treats, nor did he ever refuse.

When Marcia was ready they would sometimes go to the food court where her friends were all too happy to feed the plump couple till they could barely stand to waddle to her car. Other days they ate at home. Peter enjoyed having someone who gave him reason to seek out the farmers market and lovingly prepare home-cooked fare. For the first time in her life, Marcia took an interest in the kitchen, learning from Peter how to choose fresh produce and cook it in a way that brought out its full flavour, how to match different ingredients to a happy culinary marriage. She started making simple dishes herself, tentative at first, not wishing to make bad food when her farmer boy made such amazing dishes. Peter encouraged her to become more adventurous as her skills and instinct improved. He took pride in seeing her grow into the kitchen, both figuratively and literally.

They were both living a more complete and varied life too. As the cold weather gave way to a more temperate spring, Marcia enjoyed showing Peter round Seattle. They caught the ferries, famous from the Greys Anatomy series, to visit Bainbridge Island and Kitsap. Around Pioneer Square they explored galleries and on colder days nestled in book stores, losing hours in one anothers company. 

They also hauled themselves reluctantly to the gym on occasion: neither wanted to but equally neither could afford to lose their job. Their lack of practice and regularity however meant that each visit was a painful ordeal and so they were wont to find any excuse to skip the regime. They vacillated between their shared desire to gorge to their heart's content and the stark reality that now was really not the time to be eating their way out of a job.

Naturally all the food intake took its toll on both of them, their gym visits too infrequent to have much effect. Peters butt and thighs seemed to have taken their capacity of flab, and all his extra weight settled on his belly, now a fat round orb that hung out over his belt and around his waist in a fat meaty roll. Marcia had taken to wearing elasticated dresses as they forgivingly stretched to cover her expanding belly when she filled it to overflowing, which seemed to be very often these days. Her weight gain was more evenly distributed around her body, with both her upper and lower halves swelling out. One time Marcia bent over to pick up something she had dropped and Peter was amazed at the size of her butt, it seemed to have doubled in width since their academy days.

Marcia found herself at the happiest she had been since the problems at home started. Although she still rented her apartment, she had virtually moved in to Peters and he kept her balanced whenever she got too upset with her family. She was eating much better now: still far too much of course, but it was mostly quality wholesome food, not the fast-food junk she had become accustomed too. Jill and Donna both complimented her on her catch as she was clearly happier.

Peter had a trip planned in early May to visit his family. As the date grew nearer though, he felt he couldnt bear to leave Marcia behind. She had filled his life in more ways than one and he felt he wouldnt enjoy his week at home without her. Marcia too felt the same, but didnt say anything as she didnt want to impose herself on his break. The matter was resolved, as most things in life are, by the boys mother. One Sunday at the end of April they had a lazy day in, as it poured outside with no sign of letting up. After a very filling lunch which Peter had cooked, they zoned out on the sofa, Marcia nestling up to her man in a warm cuddle. A ringing tone woke them, which Peter traced to his laptop. Skype. Mum calling. As he moved to answer it, Marcia jumped away and bustled off to the open plan kitchen.

While they exchanged news, Marcia busied herself making coffee.
Hearing the background clatter of crockery his mum asked is your girlfriend there?
Er... yes replied Peter. Uncomfortable as they had not actually labelled their relationship yet.
Oh good. Tell her to come over, I want to see her.
Peter looked up at Marcia, who had heard everything. She walked over obligingly and sat near Peter on the sofa.
Oh my, you are really pretty! Peter never said. she exclaimed happily.
Marcia blushed. She hadnt thought herself pretty since gaining weight, and especially not since her encounter with her mum, sister and Fiona.
Thank you, thats really kind of you to say though it's not true. What a lovely living room you have. And how nice all that sunshine is she added.

They all chatted briefly then much to Marcias embarrassment Peters mum called out behind her to her family. Come see Peters girlfriend, shes really pretty. And nice too.

Within seconds the screen filled with different faces that Peter tried to introduce but they all moved in and out too quickly. They all seemed happy though, Marcia noticed that. And well-fed.

So are you coming to visit with Peter? asked his mum.
Uh.. I.. um.. spluttered Marcia.
Mum, dont do that, weve only been seeing other a couple of weeks, I cant inflict all you guys on her so soon or shell run for the hills! Peter tried to ease it.
Well, up to you, I dont know why you kids take so long to do anything nowadays. You obviously like each other.
Mum! groaned Peter, and steered the conversation elsewhere before they hung up.
They are all so nice! exclaimed Marcia. 
Well? asked Peter, looking at her. Do you want to join me?
Oh dont feel you have to honour your mums offer, I dont want to impose.
Im not doing it because of my mum. I wanted to ask you but felt it was too soon to take you to meet the family. So please, if youd like to come, I would love to show you where I grew up, but if you dont want to, if it's too soon then really I wont be offended at all.
Peter. Id love to! They all seem so lovely, and I really need some sun.
Excellent, thats settled then.

They sealed the deal with coffee and a packet of cookies.


----------



## samster

Nice update


----------



## Ssaylleb

As they settled into their seats on the plane Marcia marvelled at the changes to her body. She leaned over to Peter and whispered I cant believe how fat Ive grown, I used to be lost in these seats, now I swear by butt brushed both arm rests when I sat.

Youre not alone babe, I used to be able to fit a beach ball between my belly and seat in front, now that beach ball is my belly!
Oh stop it, youre not that fat! she admonished. Then with a sly pinch to his belly fat, she added yet.

Marcia had had a moments panic while packing as she couldnt decide what to wear, and in any case very few items fitted her well. Peter kept insisting she should keep it casual but of course the woman didnt want to come across as a slob. With Donna's help she had picked out a couple of outfits that the two city girls decided were country chic. There was nothing chic about her at the moment, thought Marcia.

As she always felt hot on planes she had worn a pair of shorts and a tank top. Shed worn tracksuit bottoms to the airport but took them off as soon as they boarded. She had bought the clothes only three weeks earlier on a hot day in a mood of start of summer but they were already tight. The shorts were packed with her bum and her soft creamy thighs poured out in a bulge, as though glad to escape the confines of the material. Her belly poked out under the top, rolling out over the shorts in an undeniably fat muffintop. She had no intention of arriving like this at Peters parents place though, and would change into a dress en route to the farm.

Over the inflight meal, Marcia had to undo her shorts button, it had become too uncomfortable. Her belly surged out onto her lap, happy to be free. She asked Peter to go through the names again, to give her a head start to the memory work.

"So there's Carol my mum and my dad Dwight. Next are my brothers Mike, Bart and then my baby sister Stacy. Mike's wife is Sharon and they have a two year old boy. Bart's wife is Kathy. Actually they are not married but have been together forever. They have a four year old boy and a girl born... actually last July already. Wow how time flies.
"And they all live together?" she asked.
"Not in the same house, silly. Mike and Bart each have a house on different parts of the ranch but mum's kitchen is where you usually find everyone. It's easier for the women to cook together like that, and anyway the guys talk farming all the time. I'm afraid you're going to find it all very boring after city life."
"Rubbish, I can't wait to mee them all."

They both dozed off and awoke when the captain announced they had started their descent. They were still half asleep as they collected their luggage and exited the restricted area to the arrivals hall. Peter planned on hiring a car for the week but he hadnt bothered to book ahead as early May was no peak season.

Welcome Peter! Welcome Marcia!
They looked up in surprise, amazed to see Peters parents standing there to greet them. Marcia was horrified to be seen in her state, she quickly tried to pull her top down but it bounced straight back up, not only revealing her soft fat belly, but now drawing attention to it and her unbuttoned shorts. She tried to catch Peters attention to give her time to change but he was too dazed, or too happy to see his parents to notice. They piled into the back of his dads pick up and they set off, Peters mum Carol chattering away happily.

When they arrived at the farm, it was 7 pm and Peters mum sent them off upstairs to refresh themselves quickly, insisting they soon meet at the dinner table. Marcia last no time in donning a dress, complaining to Peter they she had come across as a slovenly fatso and that first impressions couldnt be overturned. It didnt help when they went downstairs to hear Carol ending a sentence with I was worried she might be all stuck up and city-like in heels or something but you should have seen her pouring out of her shorts, all soft and plump. They froze on the stairs and Marcia stared at Peter, tears brimming her eyes. Peter then knew he truly had the best mother in the world when she continued Shes polite and kept apologising for her outfit. She looked so cute, I cant wait to feed her up! Marcia grinned at Peter and slapped her belly as though to say bring it on!

Dinner was an understatement for the feast laid out. The clan had gathered round, even Stacy had popped down from college for the weekend. They all chatted at the same time, teasing Peter for his big fat gut, though Stacy got some stick too. Marcia gathered she had also plumped up a bit recently, though at around 185 lbs she was very sexy. The same was true for Peters sisters in law, they carried their overweight bodies with pride and oozed sexiness in a way that Marcia had only seen in Donna before, though these were less dolled up. Marcia was immediately made welcome, everyone spoke to her in a very friendly manner and seemed genuinely interested in getting to know her.

Marcia realised just how comfortable she was with them when she became aware that she had stopped sucking in her tummy. It helped that she was the skinniest, or perhaps more accurately the least fat person in the room.

Peters mum put an end to the talking by instructing them to sit for dinner. Marcia had quite simply never eaten food like this before. Not only were the servings humungous, every single ingredient was locally grown and packed far more flavour than she imagined existed. One course followed another and Carol gave her seconds which became thirds and then fourths. Wine flowed freely as did the conversation, interspersed with good deep laughs.

At one point Marcia became conscious of how much she was eating and surreptitiously looked around, but to her relief saw that all of them were digging in with the same appetite. This gave her impetus to gorge herself even more and Carol had an easy task of feeding up the plumper. Dinner done, the men were sent away to the living room to chat over whiskey. The women all sat back in their chairs, groaning and rubbing their swollen bellies. Kathy showed them that she had popped her jeans button while eating.

I never even noticed it go! she exclaimed. How fat is that?! The others chuckled then she continued. I dont think Ill bother stitching it back on, these friends are never going to meet again she said, holding the two ends of the jeans in her hands. Not around that fat gut they wont! added Sharon, poking the belly in question. "So you're not calling it baby wight anymore huh?" she added.
"Oh please!" laghed Kathy. "I gave birth almost a year ago and after the inital loss I've added another 15 pounds so yeah, all this lovin is here to stay!"
Oh hush! said Peters mum Whatever will Marcia think of us, sitting here as stuffed as pigs, discussing how fat we are!

Marcia had to laugh at that and slapped her own tightly packed belly. Im doing OK, I think she laughed, a small part of her wondering who this liberated version of her was, happily discussing her fat with her new boyfriends family. The other women laughed at her, you have a way to go yet dear, youre still a skinny little city gal! said Sharon.
"You want to see me skinny? here's what I looked like at the end of Summer." She pulled up a picture of her taken by another girl on the academy. She was in camoflage hot pants and a tube top, her ripped body on full display.
"Oh wow Marcia, you were so thin! Were you ill?" they all screamed.
"I can't believe I've let myself go so much, and it's only got worse since I'm with Peter."
"Better you mean, surely?" asked Stacy in surprise. "I mean I'm enjoying gaining but I'm scared it will make it harder to find a man. These hot chicas had the sense to pull their man before packing it on."

The other women laughed. Kathy responded "That's true, but don't forget these men have done most of the work!"
"What do you mean?" asked Stacy and Marcia simultaneously.
"You don't think we got to be this size by accident do you?" These boys like their women with some curves and have made it so we gained."
"Surely they don't force feed you?" asked Marcia aghast.
"Of course not dear, we do the eating, and we enjoy it, but we don't need to eat here at momma's most every night do we? we're all capable of having a salad at home."
Both Marcia and Stacy looked nonplussed at the revelation. "But all the magazines... " began Stacy.
"Oh nonsense! that's bullshit probably written by women! Real men like a woman with something they can hold."

Marcia seemed to pull herself back to earth from a far away place. "Do you think Peter also likes women, er... soft?
The others all burst out laughing.
"See that pic you had of yourself before?" asked Sharon. 
"Yes, and?"
"And Peter didn't even try to chat you up then."
"Right"
"Then he finds you as fat as he is in a gym and hasn't taken his hands off you since?"
Marcia was slightly shocked and betrayed that Peter had revealed so much about them to his family, then she realised they weren't judging her for it. Far from it in fact, they were complimenting her.

"So you think he won't mind if I keep gaining?" In her mind's eye she saw herself alone at a massive table loaded with food, gorging like she had tonight only her belly was huge, rolling out between her legs till it rested on the floor, her mouth a gaping hole, guzzling entire dishes whole.
"I'm quite sure" replied Carol, bringing her back to the present, but that's something you should speak to him about."
The conversation then drifted elsewhere.

Marcia understood that it had been a joint effort with all the ladies pitching in to prepare the dinner, so she offered to wash up. They quickly banned her from any such initiative, stating that it could be taken care of in the morning. Feeling bloated and too heavy to move, Marcia was only too happy to obey. Looking down at her belly, bigger than it had ever been in her life she got a flashback of her daydream earlier and found herself thinking 'what a small belly I have'.


----------



## samster

This is the best chapter yet  Really love the descriptions and the whole family setting. Very nicely done.


----------



## Ssaylleb

samster said:


> This is the best chapter yet  Really love the descriptions and the whole family setting. Very nicely done.



Thanks. This story is running itself, I had no plans for Peter's family when I started this then they just wrote themselves into the plot. Glad it worked!


----------



## samster

The good stories and characters tend to write themselves.


----------



## Ssaylleb

The week passed all too quickly for all of them. On the Saturday, the day after they arrived Peter took Marcia for a horseride around part of the ranch. It was tough going for both of them as they were unused to the exercise and called it a day early on. Peter was shocked at how uncomfortable it was. Whereas he used to be at one with his steed, now his belly bounced around and he couldn't settle his weight comfortably. Marcia didn't seem to happy either. 

Peter showed her round his childhood haunts, streams where he used to fish with his brothers, areas of trees that had hid many a foe in the shape of Indians, robbers and of course aliens. Later on Peter showed took Marcia for a drive, showing her the villages around the area. He seemed to know everyone and they seemed to know him, she noticed many had no reticence in pointing out his weight gain, however they all genuinely meant it as a compliment. They were all happy to see him with such a pretty well fed beauty, even if she was a city girl.

On the Sunday his mum organised a BBQ for the family outside near the pool. The couple from Seattle were a sight to behold in swimwear. Marcia had not thought to get anything with her and all the sisters wore larger sizes. Mum had borrowed a bikini from one of the clan women who had outgrown it. The bright orange bikini was quite tight on Marcia and it showed up her pale skin and flabby body. Her breasts threatened to spill out of the top and when she sat up her belly surged forward so far that it completely hid the side strings, making her appear naked. As the other women were all fatter than her she did not feel self conscious and truly enjoyed kicking back, enjoying the flowing chilled white wine and the summer atmosphere.

The BBQ was a fat admirers paradise with everyone in swimwear, their bodies singing the praises of Carol's cooking. On the side of the males there was Mike and Bart, both big and brawny with guts hanging out in front. Their dad Dwight was an older, fatter version of the same type. Peter was aware of his flab as while of a slighter build than his brothers, he was fatter and felt like a prize pig. The white shorts did nothing to mask his flab, in fact they accentuated his porky figure. However it didnt stop his appetite.

On the female side, Marcia pouring out of her borrowed ornage bikini was the slimmest of the lot. Next in size was Stacy who had gained at college to around 185 lbs. Fat all over, her belly pillowed out fat and round, even before she started eating. Sharon, Mike's wife bore her 222 lbs all over her body with a plump belly, though her butt, hips and thighs claimed top spot as fattest of the lot. Kathy was still plumped up from childbirth last summer and at 245 lbs packed most of her weight on her belly, though her lower half was far from slender. Fattest of all, Peter's mum Carol at 265 lbs was literally fat all over, looking like Stacy after being inflated with an air pump. They all carried their weight perfectly happily in tanga bikinis that were clearly from last summer as they had to struggle to contain the flabby bodies. 

Firing up the coals at around 11 am, by noon they were already eating and rather than one large meal, they kept on eating steadily with a constant supply of food throughout the afternoon. On a cattle farm it was no wonder to see huge tender steaks but Marcia learned that they were all competitive. Mike and Kathy each had a recipe for marinating the steaks and the family were required to judge the better one. Dwight and Bart made their own sausages while Sharon and Carol competed on potato salads. It was impossible to keep track of how much they ate, but certainly all the food from the grill was quickly demolished while all the bellies took on a rounder and more stuffed appearance as the afternoon wore on. Wine and beer flowed freely, as did the easy conversation.

Marcia was struck by the differences from her family. Whereas she had always felt she didnt measure up to her parents expectations and would think carefully before talking to them, these people were so close that they could and did discuss anything. Stacy told them that a teacher seemed to be picking on her. While Marcia would have been immediately assumed guilty of deserving it, here the family were vociferous in protecting Stacy. She was assured she didnt deserve it and they gave her real useful advice in dealing with the situation. At one point Marcia found herself getting worked up about it and offered to go arrest the teacher which won applause from all. 

A FA observer would have had an orgasm seeing the fat family have their fill. Carol very much played Mum and ensured everyone had a full plate at all times, waddling around in her bikini, her entire body quivering with every step. When she sat, her belly lay on her lap like a fat ball, forcing her plump thighs apart. The bottom-heavy Sharon had the fattest ass, hips and thighs and was a wonder to behold as she moved around, her flab dancing in a sway . Often her tight bikini bottoms got caught in a wedgie between her buttocks. Sharon giggled each time, totally unselfconscious about her size. Kathy sprawled in a sunlounger, her body spreading out, her belly rising in a dome. It shook whenever she laughed which was often. Stacy was happy to be home and ate to make up for the canteen food, not that she seemed to be going hungry at college, and her belly quickly blew up in a bloated sphere. Marcia at near 170 lbs looked positively scrawny, though she was fatter than she had ever been in her life. She bulged out of the small orange bikini obscenely, but felt more relaxed than she had in years.

As the sun set, the food and booze continued to flow. They had all consumed steadily throughout the day, so while they were certainly not fit to drive, neither were they stuffed or legless. In fact they had all dozed off at some point or another on the sunbeds and the evening cool gave their appetite a second wind. By the time they rolled off to bed at around midnight, they were all completely stuffed. In their bedroom Marcia looked at her reflection and saw a woman in an orange bikini with a very fat belly smiling drunkenly back at her. A fat man in white speedos walked up unsteadily behind her and wrapped his arms round her gut.
Im getting so fat here sighed Marcia. Why do I like it so much?
Gorgeous he mumbled, getting sexier and sexier
Seriously she said, turning sideways to see her profile in the mirror. My belly sticks out much more than my tits, and they are already lots bigger than they were.
Me too said Peter, turning so that their navels touched and I didnt even have tits before!

They collapsed laughing on the bed and had sex, caressing each others curves till they passed out.

Peter helped out on the farm as it was the time of year to muster or round up all the cattle to brand the young ones and organise the rest into their groups - some for breeding, others to keep and some for their inevitable end. Every day started early with Carol laying on a breakfast fit for kings, with huge piles of pancakes, fried bacon, sausages and eggs. The women had the same, but a bit later on.

Marcia spent her days helping Carol around the house. She soon learned that the matriarch was the emotional heart of the clan - the farm workers and their families. She sent Sharon to take a pie to a boy who was in bed with a broken leg, and had Kathy organise a supply of food and housekeeping for the family of a woman in hospital to give birth. It was almost a feudal system, Marcia noted, where the women all flocked to Carol for advice on anything and everything from ailments, neighbourly disputes or problems with their or their childrens relationships. She dispensed advice and solutions as freely and cheerfully as she did with food, keeping the close knit community on an even keel.

Needless to say, a morning spent around Carol was a filling one indeed, Marcia not only overate at the full breakfast but then nibbled plentifully on pies, cookies, muffins or whatever goodies happened to be baking. While both Sharon and Kathy had their place and knew what to do, Marcia could only help a little and so spent a fair amount of time sitting on her arse.

Peter came in for a lot of teasing from his brothers as although they outweighed him, he had a higher percentage of fat and far less muscle. As a result he could not work as hard or as long as them and would return early in the afternoon exhausted and ravenous. He would eat a massive lunch with Marcia and the other women before heading to bed for a nap. Although they offered to help Carol, most afternoons were spent lazing by the pool, munching on a constant supply of snacks from the kitchen. It was still a bit cold to swim, although they braved it a couple of times, so they tended to lie in their swimwear, lapping up the sun. They spent a lot of time playing with or helping to look after the young ones, Peter enjoying his precious time with his nephews and niece. Marcia looked fondly at her man, taking pleasure in seeing his ease around kids. 

Dinners were large and long, with more hearty conversation all round. A recurrent topic was the increasing theft of livestock: as a nation suffered economically people would do anything necessary to feed their families. Farmers in the area were getting heated about the topic and many had started to post armed watchmen around the fields. Dwight had watchmen in place but so far refused to arm them. This had Mike worried as he felt they became the easier target. There didn't seem to be an easy solution and as yet the local sheriff was not moved to take any action.

By the end of the week some changes were noticeable. Marcia put her observation to good use and was of more help to Carol with the household. Her almost constant intake of food, whether at meals or snacking was evident as she bulged dangerously out of the orange bikini. This had become her daily dress code, except for a light dress at breakfast and dinner. Peter's hard labour showed as his shoulders and arms took on a hint of muscle definition, but his gut showed his appreciation of his mum's lavish attention.

On their last Saturday there, Peter and Marcia insisted on taking everyone out for dinner. They chose a restaurant in the town nearby and around 6pm they all started to get ready. Peter wasn't thrilled but neither susprised that the one pair of smart pants he had with him was very tight. Together with his tight shirt he looked pregnant. Marcia, pleased at the opportunity to wear for the first time the new outfits she had bought with Donna laid them both out on the bed. One was a cream trouser suit with a brown shirt and detailing. The other was a skirt suit in white and checked green, a tweed pattern.

She tried on the cream suit first. The shirt was tight but as it was elasticated it went on without drama. The trousers however were a different story. Giving trouble already as they reached her thighs, she had to tug and pull to get them over her hips and arse. When she had got them up as far as they would go, she realised that she'd never be able to button it aacross her belly - at the rear half her bum was still out. Staring at her reflection in horror, she poked at her flab. Her finger sunk in deep but the pudge bounced back when released.
"How have I gained so much?" she exclaimed aghast. "I've never even worn these, I bought them two weeks ago."

Peter wisely held his tongue and helped her peel them off. The shirt of the other suit was a button down and it just about fit over her plump belly. The skirt went on with a pull and she snapped the clasp tight in satisfaction. The jacket completed her outfit and the couple saw their reflection in the mirror. They saw a fat country couple looking back at them. Peters belly poured out like dough over his belt, stretching the shirt buttons even before eating or sitting down. Marcias new suit looked like it was painted on her, the skirt showing off the sexy curves of her thighs, running up to her hips and her fat round bum.

Meeting the rest of the clan downstairs they saw the others had wisely opted for more casual, looser fitting clothes. The women were stunning in dresses, a bottle of wine helping the party mood. They all wolf whistled at Marcia's foxy look, her curves packing out her skirt suit. The restaurant voted on by the family was a fusion Asian cuisine offering an all you can eat buffet with a mix of elements of Chinese, Sushi, Thai and Indian. They were greeted cheerfully by the owner and were well looked after. They all tucked in heartily, taking one serving after another. They used the tried and tested method of first trying a bit of everything, then returning repeatedly for their favourites. They caused serious damage to the buffet but even more to their waistlines.

When they were ready to leave, they all struggled to stand up, their bellies stuffed round and fat, weighing them down. Moving outside from the warm restaurant there was a chill to the evening air. Marcia shivered and tugged at her jacket lapels. Peter innocently asked
"Why don't you button the jacket?"
"It won't close around my belly!" she admitted sheepishly.
"You greedy pig" mocked Peter jokingly, patting his own swollen gut. 

The last laugh was on him though. He helped Marcia into the back of his Dad's pickup and went round the other side. He sat down heavily and his belly surged out, popping two buttons right off his shirt, leaving his belly bare on his lap, blown out like a balloon. Marcia couldn't stop laughing and jiggled his fat gut all the way home, much to the amusement of his parents in the front seat.

Marcia paid the price herself the next day. As they had a late evening flight, they enjoyed a lazy day by the pool with the family, another BBQ of epic proportions. After having her fill of everything on offer, Marcia lowered herself onto a sunlounger. As she bent down to sit her plumped up body was just too fat and with a loud rip the borrowed orange bikini burst apart. Marcia just held the two strings in her hands uselessly, too embarrassed to move. While Stacy went to look for a bikini she could lend her, the women complimented Marcia on her burgeoning beauty. She was mortified and offered to buy a replacement bikini for the owner, whom she didnt even know. Carol laughed and said the woman had gained another 40 pounds so the bikini was long forgotten history.


----------



## Ssaylleb

What did you think of their stay on the farm?


----------



## Ssaylleb

They both felt depressed when they returned to Seattle. The fickle spring weather turned grey and rainy again, and they were left to rue their gluttony as their new uniforms already felt quite tight and the check up was only a couple of months away. Though they made an effort to hit the gym, they both knew deep down that they were not about to regain their physiques. Eating and having sex stuffed was too much fun.

At work Peter had to cut back his eating as Chief Harrison now periodically passed by to castigate him for not losing any weight. The three women were under strict instructions not to bring in any donuts, cakes or other treats. Marcia was stressing because the tribunal against Fiona, her former superior had been set for the next week. At the mall she alternated between starving herself till she would almost pass out and stress eating. Jill and Donna tried to calm her down, as did Peter at home but only food seemed to provide solace.

The day rolled around finally and Peter took the day off to support Maria. Donna and Jill were both there as witnesses. The day started badly as the smart suit Marcia wished to wear did not fit her. Or more accurately, Peter could force the zipper shut on the skirt but when she sat on the bed the seam burst open top to bottom, releasing the gush of flab that her thighs and hips had turned into. Finally all she could wear that was sufficiently smart was the green checked suit she had bought for Oklahoma. It was uncomfortably tight but at least it held together and contained her voluptuous body. Peter looked equally stuffed into a pair of pants and a dress shirt.

Peter had to drive them to the hearing hall as Marcia was too nervous to drive. On the way she insisted he stop for her to grab a donut. Of course she got two meaning to give one to Peter. She ate hers between the counter and the car, then gorged on the other as she sat down. Trying to grab the seatbelt she dropped the donut onto her lap. As luck would have it, it fell face down, the chocolate smearing all over her skirt.

Her screams stopped a woman passing by with a baby in a stroller. Seeing the accident she gave them several baby wet-wipes and helped calm down Marcia. Meaning well the Samaritan stranger patted Marcia's belly and asked when she was due, saying "you really should start using maternity wear, I know you want to keep a polished look as long as possible, but it's important for you and your baby to be comfortable."
Marcia's look of horror was enough to explain that she was not in fact pregnant, and the woman scurried away as Marcia launched into fresh tears. Peter tried to help her avoid meltdown and drove on to their destination.

Donna and Jill were away in a secluded witness area so Marcia could not even have them console her before she was asked to step up to give witness. Fiona sat with a face like thunder on a chair. Her eyes almost fell out of her head as she saw Marcia even fatter than before, about to burst out of her country chic suit. This was not a law court of course but a joint disciplinary hearing between the police and an agency responsible for ensuring fair treatment in government agencies and departments. A panel of three presided, all happened to be women, two of them on the plump side.

The plump policewoman shrunk in her seat as her previously made statement was read out, describing in full detail her uniform explosion. She was then asked whether she had anything to add. She shook her head mutely, numb with embarrassment. How had she let this happen to herself? Peter tried to smile at her supportively but she didn't register.

Jill was called up next, who simply corroborated the events as they unfolded. Fiona looked even blacker than before. Donna went next, cutting an impossibly sexy figure in a formal business skirt suit fit for any boardroom, clearly on its last outing as it fought valiantly to contain her round figure. Every eye in the room was on her overly plump arse as she took the two stairs to the witness chair. She not only calmly verified the events but shocked the room, Marcia included, when she went on to add that Fiona had again harassed Marcia for her weight gain, resulting a second time in her humiliation with a burst uniform.

The three women on the panel all turned to look at Marcia. The slim one shook her head in a clear and prejudiced show of disgust, but the two plumper ones had sympathy in their eyes. One even rubbed her hand over her hip subconsciously, perhaps aware that the same predicament was not far off for her. Fiona jumped up at this point, shouting that the second event had nothing to do with the first. Donna had arranged for the mall CCTV footage to be shown. 

Much to Marcia's horror the entire room saw her projected up against a wall in full colour. Bright scarlet with embarrassment she saw herself emerge from the Italian restaurant in a hurry, her belly swollen beyond belief. She relived being teased by her mum and sister, then by Fiona until the collision with the thief. As though in slow motion she saw herself falling, the uniform ripping asunder and her flab pouring out, her belly swollen from her Italian blowout sitting on the thief's face like a Buddha. The remote control didn't respond when the officer tried to stop the video, so it kept rolling, showing Marcia standing with difficulty and waddling off to her office, her huge belly swinging from side to side, looking for all the world like a piggy in underwear and black boots.

As the video finally stopped, time stood still for a moment. Marcia stared at Donna, a look of complete betrayal etched on her face. Jill also looked daggers at the plump power woman. Donna refused to look at either them, while Marcia steered clear of Peter's eyes. She had explained the events at Jills as she knew they would be reviewed but had not admitted her second round. She didnt know that the video was sexier than any porn he had ever seen but right now he wanted Marcia to know he was there for her. At this point Fiona went berserk.

She ran up to Donna and lifted the plumper's shirt, taking hold of a roll of fat and shaking it. "See this flab!" she shouted out "she's as bad as that other pig, just sitting down on her fat ass stuffing her face!" Police officers moved in on Fiona but the Sherman leaped out of reach and ran to Marcia who sat still in shock. Pushing and poking at the plump policewoman's belly, Fiona continued her rant "see now she's much fatter than before! She's on her third uniform up in less than nine months yet she's paid to protect and to serve. Not to eat more dessert! And whats this here? A chocolate stain? Dropped your donut did you Fatty?

Under the stress of the Sherman's abuse, Marcia felt with dread the all too familiar cool breeze across her belly and hips that signified that the seam on her skirt had parted ways. The people present were able to see for themselves that the pretty blonde was indeed fatter than in the video. Her belly was softer and fatter, bulging further forward onto her lap. Her muffintop was bigger, and her thighs fleshier.

Hurling abuse at one and all, including the members of the adjudicating panel, Fiona was finally restrained, arrested and led away. The women of the panel had Marcia taken to another room where the two plump women consoled her. The skinny one, mouth twisted like she had just bitten a lemon looked away. The other two stroked her and calmed her sobbing, asking whether she had any trouble at home.

"My trouble is" replied Marcia between sobs, "I just love food too much!" the two plumpers looked at each other with a knowing smile. Alternative clothes were found for Marcia and the hearing wound up, with their findings to be reported in due course.


----------



## strataadvance

The farm visit was Amazing. I am still going to be the type who likes lots of weigh ins. I wish they would weigh each other at home and even engage in mutual feedings once they realize that passing the physical test is a lost cause. Maybe even take the remaining two months and become an intentionally gaining mutual feeding couple. Showing up to the test each at 100 lbs over their weights and defiantly working on a dozen donuts. Resignations drafted and ready to move to the ranch. 
Loved the tribunal chapter as well.


----------



## samster

Really awesome updates as ever. Love this story


----------



## Ssaylleb

strataadvance said:


> The farm visit was Amazing. I am still going to be the type who likes lots of weigh ins. I wish they would weigh each other at home and even engage in mutual feedings once they realize that passing the physical test is a lost cause. Maybe even take the remaining two months and become an intentionally gaining mutual feeding couple. Showing up to the test each at 100 lbs over their weights and defiantly working on a dozen donuts. Resignations drafted and ready to move to the ranch.
> Loved the tribunal chapter as well.



It's never that simple  but never fear, the check up is fast approaching and matters must come to a head.

Thanks, I enjoyed writing the farm visit chapter. I'm not big on weigh ins as it varies so much and this case has to tie in with clothes sizes (approximately at least!). Also I'm trying to keep it at a realistic pace.

S


----------



## Ssaylleb

samster said:


> Really awesome updates as ever. Love this story



Thanks to you and all others for reading & commenting, makes the effort worthwhile and challenges me to dig deeper


----------



## strataadvance

Ssaylleb said:


> It's never that simple  but never fear, the check up is fast approaching and matters must come to a head.
> 
> Thanks, I enjoyed writing the farm visit chapter. I'm not big on weigh ins as it varies so much and this case has to tie in with clothes sizes (approximately at least!). Also I'm trying to keep it at a realistic pace.
> 
> S



Your pace is Very realistic. And I respect the direction you're taking. You are a Far more talented writer than I.This story is one of the greatest I have ever read and given the wonderful stories in just the past year on Dimensions that is saying it lot.


----------



## Ssaylleb

strataadvance said:


> Your pace is Very realistic. And I respect the direction you're taking. You are a Far more talented writer than I.This story is one of the greatest I have ever read and given the wonderful stories in just the past year on Dimensions that is saying it lot.



Thanks for your very kind words :blush:


----------



## Ssaylleb

The hearing was a turning point for Marcia. She seemed to acknowledge that she was continually gaining weight, bursting out of her clothes one outfit at a time. She thought back to her two uniform failures, the many clothes she could no longer wear, the orange bikini and the green checked suit she had also blown apart with the force of sheer flab. She thought in humiliation of the taunts she received from her family and the Sherman, from the doctors and trainers at the uniform centre. She became more withdrawn, both from Jill and from Peter. Donna had become a persona non grata at Jills and they ignored her pleas to meet up.

For the first time since she had started gaining, Marcia made a conscious effort to lose weight and Peter joined the momentum. They started going to the gym every other day and tried to eat far more moderately. After a week they hadn't lost but neither had they gained, for the probably the first time since September.

On a Skype call with the clan back home, they heard that cattle theft was becoming increasingly problematic and a serious cause for concern as talk of armed watchmen became the norm. The thought remained with Peter and he tried to think out a non-aggressive method to stem the problem. Marcia asked what he was thinking about so deeply and he replied: Im thinking of a way to help stop the cattle theft at the ranch

And? Came up with anything? she asked.
Nothing sensible, no. All I can think of is either easily defrauded or harmful to the animals.
What lines are you thinking?
Credit cards he admitted sheepishly. "We get so much data off cards I'm trying to think of ways to apply that technology to cattle."
"Credit cows. Really?" mocked Marcia. "All you need is to chip them with a tracking device."
"Yeah but how to do that cheaply and without harming the cows?"
"Ask Bart, he's the biologist isn't he?"
"You may be onto something there you know."
"Of course I am. Shall we celebrate with ice cream?" They only had three scoops each but it was the closest to a pig out since their return, and the sex that night was the best they'd had.

After, Peter lay on his back, Marcia stroking his chest. "Why do have such a link with eating and sex?" she asked, glad of the dark to cover her face.
"Mm" murmured Peter sleepily. "s'the best ever. Sex on a full belly. Even better is sex with two full bellies"
"Some day we can really let go maybe" said Marcia, more to herself than to Peter and drifted off to sleep thinking about stuffing her face on the ranch without ever having to leave.

The next day Peter dropped an email to Bart outlining the idea to chip cattle. Bart quickly replied that cows were already chipped for ID but it didn't stop their theft. Peter replied suggesting that they add a tracking device to the chip, to be activated if the animal went missing but only if it could be done without harm. Bart replied that he'd look into it. Peter contacted a guy he knew who worked with a big chip manufacture, asked him to give an estimate for costs.

Other than that brief excitement life went on in the same way. Marcia had no ill feelings towards Jill but kept away from her cafe as well as from the food court to avoid temptation. Another week passed from their return from the ranch and they lost 3 lbs between them. Not much but they agreed it was a step in the right direction. At the gym they were also doing better. Peter still smarted from his lack of muscle compared to his brothers and was determined to build up more upper body strength.

Neither said anything but they both felt that the absence of food in ample quantities left something missing in their lives. However as both of them knew that they had to pass the check up they needed to build up far more stamina in the gym even if they weren't slim. Things changed again when Peter found an email from Stacy on their return home one evening. She wrote from college saying that she had confronted the teacher who had since backed off and thanked them for their help with it. She also attached some pics from her weekend at the ranch.

The first photo showed all the women lounging about near the pool in bikinis, all sitting or reclined. The extra poundage on all of them was on full display, rolls and bulges galore. Marcia surprised Peter by letting out a wolf whistle.
"What's up babe?" he asked.
Marcia blushed, she hadn't realised she whistled out loud. "OK this sounds weird but damn we are one sexy bunch of women! Look at all that sexy fat!"
"Umm... most are my family so eugh, but as for you.. hell yeah!" replied Peter.

The next pic was the men standing around near the grill, all with a beer in hand. All their bellies hung out over their shorts, but in his tight whities Peter cut a particularly rotund and flabby figure. "Oh look, my man is the sexiest of the lot!" exclaimed Marcia, rubbing his belly for emphasis.
"The fattest you mean!" replied Peter, shaking his head.
"Same difference!" said Marcia.
"Yeah, like you really mean that" protested Peter. "So why are we dieting and at the gym all the time."

"I don't know" replied Marcia slowly, as though she were thinking something over. Then with a brighter voice, as though something had just been made clear to her "I really don't know Peter, but it stops right now. We're much happier when we're eating and stuffing ourselves silly, and we're clearly much better at gaining weight than losing it!"
Peter looked at the love of his life "do you really mean that? I know I want nothing more"
"For sure honey, from now on we live by our rules."
"And the check up?" asked Peter hesitantly.
"Screw the check up, do you think we stand a chance in any case? We've gained over 50 pounds each, and that was before you released your mum on us!"
"In that case" said Peter, "we need to celebrate at an Italian place just a block down."


----------



## samster

Love the latest update and where this one is headed.


----------



## Ssaylleb

Having decided to give free rein to their appetite, there was no holding them back. The owner at the Italian restaurant was pleased to see Peter with a gorgeous woman who clearly liked her food and treated them accordingly. Maria noticed that Peter couldn't take his eyes off the owner's enormous belly or rear as she waddled about. She teased him until it made them both horny. Egged on by one another and in counteraction to their couple weeks of relative starvation they gorged to their hearts' content, demolishing huge servings together and ending with sharing half a chocolate cake.

From then on they both ate whatever they wanted again. Marcia called Donna as she missed pigging out with her friend. Donna apologised for her move at the tribunal and explained that she hoped it would lead to a better outcome for Marcia. The policeoman was not really satisfied, but had to few friends to fight with one of them. Taking up her stuffing lunches again, she soon gained more till her uniform took on the now all too familiar stretched tight look.

Peter was getting all kinds of hell at work from Chief Harrison as he gained more weight, seeming fatter every day. The chief tried every trick in the book, but to no avail. He banned eating in the office, so Peter took to the streets at lunch time, discovering the many lunch offers available. He never returned without a stuffed belly. Soon enough he was again sporting the police sausage look, with his belly fatter than ever stretching out his shirt.

Back at home, as now Marcia had given up her apartment, they revelled in one another's gain. Peter loved to feel Marcia swelling up all over, her hips now lusciously soft, her pillowy belly told of her decadent indulgence. Peter's loving paid off as she was more comfortable with her larger, let's be honest, fatter self. She still had days of doubt of course, but was happier, more confident now that she was gaining by choice. 

She looked at her old photos and truly preferred what she saw now. In turn she liked nothing more than feeding up her man till he was stuffed, rubbing his bloated gut as it grew ever fatter. He still hit the gym now and again but was purely focussed on upper body strength. He didn't want to be a wimp next to his brothers. Also if somone like Samuelson pushed him again, he wanted to push back. 

At one point Bart got back to Peter. He had looked into using tracker chips in catle but the cost to get the projct off he ground was at least a million dollars. It could return far more if sold on to others, but still none of them had anything like a million lying around. They sadly put it aside as Dwight had to resort to arming his watchmen after one was injured one night during an attempted theft.

Around a month after their pigging out had restarted, Peter took Marcia to the Italian one Friday evening. She wore a dress that covered half her thighs when new. With the added curvage to her sexy body it now barely covered her butt. Peter had to again suffer too tight pants and a shirt as he refused to take her out in sweatpants. Marcia didn't seem too keen on going out, but seeing how excited he was she didn't want to be a wet blanket.

The woman seemed to be expecting them and smiled when she saw them, noting the extra poundage they both carried. She led them to a table in the middle of the room, both Peter and Marcia mesmerised by her huge ass. They sat and chatted, lost in one another and sipped the Prosecco she served them. A large plate of appetizers quickly disappeared then a large bowl of soup each. They paused briefly to relish the creamy tomato soup then resumed chatting. Next up was a dish of macaroni the size of an oven. The owner placed it between them and said:
"See who reaches the middle first!"
Both put up a good showing, guzzling down the amazing pasta but Marcia's experience with her stuffing lunches paid off and she had more than Peter.

They enjoyed a leisurely lemon sorbet while the macaroni worked its way down, helped along by their mutual rubbing. The owner emerged again, this time bearing an entire roast chicken, complete with all trimmings. They both gave a smile then made battle. This time Peter took the lead, his larger capacity showing. The chicken was just perfect, the skin golden brown and crackly to feel. The meat was moist and tender, so soft it just melted in their mouths. A cream sauce added an extra touch of decadence to the meal. The potatoes on the side were also baked to perfection, although they started off with a pile the size of the chicken, they whittled them down too.

Peter delighted to see Marcia in her element: a sheen of sweat on her brow it had her skin glisten and glow. She moaned softly as she ate, her gluttony turning her on. Peter was also horny seeing her in that state and ate with more gusto. Finally they were done. Peter looked down at his belly. His gut ballooned out into his lap like a cartoon, the shirt buttons hanging on by their last thread. He rubbed it gingerly, amazed at how huge and round it was, scared he's pop a button with his movements.

Marcia was no slimmer, gasping for breath, her belly puffed out like she was in the last stages of pregnancy. She rubbed it gently, burping quietly now and again as did Peter. Another lemon sorbet each started to help ease it all down. They sat there holding hands across the table, almost comatose from their overeating. Some time passed and they began to feel less lethargic when the owner again appeared, this time bearing a huge pyrex dish frosted on the outside, clearly fresh from the fridge. She laid it between then reverently and backed away.

It was a tiramisu. At least two feet long and one across, the whole thing six inches high. They stared.
"Surely we can't!" gasped Marcia.
"Of course not!" agreed Peter.
"But we can have some" said Marcia. "Be silly to waste it all."
"For sure" agreed Peter.

Taking a spoon each they took a first tentative scoop. Looking at Marcia's face across the dessert, Peter saw the tiramisu tak on the proportions of an ocean, a huge expanse of white, creamy, delicious ocean. It was divine. The dessert just vanished down their throats leaving them desparate for more. They tore in with a frenzy, gulping down the dessert as though it were water, each tastebud out on full alert giving them a sensory overload. At one point Marcia stood up to reach better as she made her way to the halfway point. Not to be cheated of a single mouthful, Peter also stood and they fought to the middle of the dish, leaning forward, their bellies hanging down like the pigs that they were.

As it finished, they plopped back into their seats with a sigh, holding their swollen bellies, immobile. An age later they sipped coffee and Marcia reached sideways to her handbag, from which she pulled out a small brown paper bag. With a ripping sound her dress tore down the seam at the side, leaving her flabby body free to pour out, each and every curve resplendent in fat. Peter stared, awaiting the inevitable backlash of their pigging out over the last weeks. Instead Marcia smiled at him and said: "You better be ready for this. I'm gonna get a whole lot bigger." She handed him the paper bag, which he opened slowly. A blue box fell out. A pregnancy test.

She watched him carefully for his reaction but Peter gave none. Slowly he lumbered to his feet. He reached inside his jacket and pulled out a small box., saying: "Boy am I glad I got this today, otherwise you'd never know for sure would you?"

He slowly lowered himself to one knee. As he leaned forward just a bit too much his shirt buttons and pants blew apart, his engorged belly billowing out in full splendour. He opened the box and pulled out a ring, proferring it to Marcia.

"I've never felt this way with anyone before. You make me happy and make me want to be better myself so I may one day deserve the attention you give me. You're my best friend and soulmate, will you also be my wife?"
"Yes!" excaimed Marcia, tears pouring down her chubby cheeks, "yes, yes, yes!" she launched herself at Peter to hug him but her weight threw him off balance and they fell to he floor in a tight embrace, their remaining clothes ripping apart.

All the other patrons clapped and cheered loudly for the happy overweight couple. They were helped up and sat as they were, more naked than clothed, rolls of fat abounding, bellies stuffed to bursting. The owner had champagne ready and many bottles popped at once, a glass for every client, with two large ones for the newly engaged cops.


----------



## Ssaylleb

At the rate they were eating it was not long till they packed their uniforms too tight. Marcia cut a very sexy figure as she paraded round the mall, her uniform straining at every seam to contain her voluptuous curves. At Jill's bakery her fat butt now overhung the stools by a clear few inches on either side. When she walked her belly hung out over her belt in front, wobbling at very step and shen she sat it bulged forward and hung down, forcing her legs apart. Jill found occassion to touch her up now and again, but their previous fun was off limits now that she was with Peter.

In the office, Peter bulged larger and fatter than ever, catching Chief Harrison's ire every time they passed. The chief couldn't wait for the blimping rookie to need another uniform and took pleasure in pointing out how fat he was growing. "Another trimester in then, Porky?" or "Did you leave any donuts in the bakery?" usually poking his flab as he said so. Peter held his tongue and took the insults, though he pushed the chief's poking fingers away.

One morning Harrison thought Peter looked even fatter sitting inhis chair with the shirt buttons stretched to the limit. He leant over and hefted up Peter's flabby gut. "Ha! I knew it! You can't button your pants again, you're using your belt to hold it in!" Harrison knocked a pen off Peter's desk. "Pick that up fatty, let's see if you can even bend over."
Peter couldn't ignore a direct instruction and slowly leaned over, fearing the worst. He couldn't reach the pen and Harrison laughed cruelly. "Come on you've got to bend over lardass." As Peter did so he felt the shirt buttons go past their limit and yet again his belly blew out, hanging soft, fat and round as a beachball on his lap.

"Get out!" roared Harrison. "Get the fuck out and don't come back you lazy, fat-asses sonofabitch!" The ladies reeled back in their chairs, mortified for Peter but unwilling to risk turning the chief's wrath onto themselves. Harrison made Peter his personal items right there but didn't let him wear his jacket. He walked Peter to the main door, his belly hanging out soft and wobbly, for all to see and deride.

************

Marco, the waiter at the Italian place in the mall was in seventh heaven. He had witnessed Marcias uniform debacle with the credit card thief and still kept the mental images preserved safely in his mind. Since then the plump policewoman had grown steadily fatter, much of it under his eyes. Now she was the sexy figure of his dreams, and he often dreamt of stuffing her till her uniform burst, then making love to the soft stuffed beauty.

Marcia knew her uniform was close to bursting again, and had mixed feelings. On one hand it turned her on to see how fat she had grown, her formerly bony frame now very well padded in a layer of adipose. She felt sexier both herself in in the attention, or rather lust, Peter showed her on a daily basis. On the other hand she was scared of pushing the envelope that bit further and actually confronting the issue with the police force. Their instructions could not have been any clearer to lose weight, and yet here they were getting fatter every day.

She started her day at 8am with donuts at Jill, who laid on a celebration when she say the sparkly rock on Marcias finger. They called Donna who swung by before work. Jill called them into the kitchen area and sneakily opened a small bottle of sparkling wine, mixing it with orange juice. Marcia let her pour one glass then another, but stopped her before the third.
I cant have any she announced, sticking out her belly for emphasis and patting it gently.
No! way! squealed Donna and Jill together, then at Marcias huge smile they hugged her tight.
Oh my god Im so happy for you Marsh, what a year youre having, new man, baby on the way
New belly! added Marcia with a laugh
Oh yeah, youre gonna get soo fat! exclaimed Jill, squeezing Marcias ample muffintop fondly.

They made sure she got off to a good start by stuffing her with pancakes and croissants. At around 9.30 both Donna and Marcia had to start work and made their way off. Marcia waddled slowly, her uniform uncomfortably tight against her stuffed belly. At her desk she sat heavily and undid her belt, not that it did much to relieve the pressure on her gut. At 10.30 Jill passed by with a half dozen donuts and left them on her desk. Marcia dug in happily and soon found her fingers scrabbling in an empty box. 

At 12.30 a starving Marcia headed down for lunch. As she approached the food court she heard a voice call her hesitantly. She looked round and saw a skinny woman pushing a stroller. It was Gina, a girl she knew ages ago from playing hockey in a club.
Marcia, is that you? asked Gina with wonder in her voice.
Oh hi Gina, yes its me, Marcia, just a whole lot more of me! she replied, anxious to clear the obvious immediately.
Oh, uh, umm you look good Marcia.
I look like Im gonna burst outta my uniform but thanks, I feel good she replied boisterously.
Oh, not at all! said Gina, embarrassed.
I was about to have lunch, care to join? asked Marcia. Part of her wanted to show this skinny thing how much she ate, the other wondered what she was doing.

They headed in to the Chinese, Mrs Tueng greeting her friend with a big smile. Marcia was grateful for the way they showed their appreciation; she had yet to pay a cent for anything she consumed in the mall. They found a table and headed straight for the buffet. Gina took tiny portions but Marcia loaded up her plate. More for me she smiled. At the table they tucked in, exchanging news since the last they met over 10 years ago.

Gina was fascinated by Marcias weight gain and her apparent happiness with it.
So you dont play hockey any more?
Hehe, do I look like I do? asked Marcia. Mind you, this gain is recent, until September I was stick thin, then starting work here I got lazy and started eating more. Before you know it Im this size, engaged to a wonderful man and loving it.

Marcia had to show her photos to prove it. Gina was amazed at the transformation in such a short space of time. Seeing how much Marcia ate, she started giving her pieces from her own plate. After 2 visits to the buffet Gina stopped eating herself, but continued piling her plate high for Marcia. After 4 visits, Marcia had had 6 loaded plates and slowed down. Oof, Im stuffed, time to stop I think. Gina was fascinated by Marcias belly that seemed to grow as she ate.

Oh, let me get you some more, surely you can take another plate.
The plate went down, as did another. By this point Gina had pulled her chair round to near the porker and started to rub her bloated belly softly.
My God she said almost to herself, I can see the appeal, this is so sexy! and took another plate for herself, this one loaded much more than her first ones.

After lunch Marcia strolled back to her office, uncomfortably full. She entered and let the door swing itself shut. Just as she plopped down into her chair, the door opened again and a man in sergeants uniform walked in. As her bum reached the seat, her uniform gave up and blew open down the front. Her belly surged forward, happy to be released and swelled out round and fat. The sergeant stared at her with a sad look in his eyes. Marcia stared back, embarrassed, lethargic and horny.

Im your CO Marcia, I came round to see how youre doing with the weight loss he trailed off uselessly looking at the sea of flab before him. Im really sorry to do this on our first meeting, but I have to suspend you Marcia. Orders from above. He waved his hands around vaguely. Please remove any personal items from here and leave the office. Ill give you fifteen minutes to sort yourself out. He turned to leave then looked back at her. Can I um do you need, perhaps um a dress or something?
Marcia waved him away silently, then sat motionless in her chair. She thought Wow, Ive actually done it. I really ate my way out of my job.

She called Jill who came running, stopping to buy a dress on the way. Marcia pulled the dress on but it wouldnt go past her breasts. Damn what size is this? she asked.
Um 14 babe said Jill.
Wow. I guess Im really fat huh? said Marcia. You better go change it.

When the sergeant came by again to ensure she left, Marcia told him you should know, Im pregnant, so I cant be suspended.
Ill note it, but your belly is all food, not baby. I saw you at the Chinese.
Marcia blushed.

That very evening they decided to relinquish the apartment and head to the ranch. Without any income, they couldnt afford to stay in Seattle. Carol, Peters mum was upset to hear theyd lost their jobs but was overjoyed to have them.


----------



## Ssaylleb

Nearing the end, only one chapter left. Hope you've enjoyed as much as I did writing it


----------



## samster

Great work as ever and looking forward to the final chapter! Life on the farm will suit them well.


----------



## strataadvance

I hope you will consider a final Evaluation as they resign .Maybe some severancce pay tied in with a final physical evaluation. As it stands now with Peter he has been suspended without failing his annual test. He has grounds to protest if he wants. 
I am hankering for just one more of those official weigh-ins like when they got there uniforms.


----------



## Ssaylleb

samster said:


> Great work as ever and looking forward to the final chapter! Life on the farm will suit them well.




Oh yes I think they will find farm life very much to their liking


----------



## Ssaylleb

strataadvance said:


> I hope you will consider a final Evaluation as they resign .Maybe some severancce pay tied in with a final physical evaluation. As it stands now with Peter he has been suspended without failing his annual test. He has grounds to protest if he wants.
> I am hankering for just one more of those official weigh-ins like when they got there uniforms.



Ah you sir, like my characters, always want more. Patience my frend


----------



## strataadvance

Ssaylleb said:


> Ah you sir, like my characters, always want more. Patience my frend



I have really enjoyed the concept of this story. And Your writing makes it easy to picture what's happening. In the past few months I have enjoyed some all time favorite stories. And this is certainly one of the best on the list. Bravo. 
And of course I always want more. Guilty as Charged.


----------



## Ssaylleb

Before leaving Seattle the couple had to go for a final set of measurements for the police force. Despite knowing how they had intentionally gorged themselves, they were embarrassed to show up so much heavier. However as they had no intention of working out any time soon, they wore the only stretchy clothes that still fit. Marcias voluptuous curves were on full display in a pair of tight spandex pedal pushers that did nothing to slim her fat arse. Her purple T-shirt had been loose a few months ago. Now it stretched over her breasts and made an unsuccessful effort to cover her belly. However her belly hung out proud and plump, jutting out way beyond her tits, her navel deep and inviting. 

Peter wore the clothes he used for gym only a month ago, but now they showed each and every pound of flab he had enjoyed gaining. His butt was packed into a pair of white shorts that suffered to contain his fat butt, now swollen out to two plump globes. His light grey T-shirt showed off his man boobs and left his round belly on full display, a soft round balloon, testimony to his unrestrained appetite.

Mercifully, Marcias pregnancy meant she did not have to undergo a physical, but Peter had no such luck. First their weights were called out. 
Marcia: 190 lbs
Peter at 230 lbs

Jane. the skinny bitch instructor walked around them, shaking her head in disbelief and making no effort to hide her disgust. She grabbed the luscious thick roll that was Marcias love handles and shook it, watching the flab wobble. Lucky youre knocked up she sneered I bet you wouldnt last a minute on the threadmill, you greedy pig. Peter cleared his throat in protest, and Jane swiftly turned to him. And you? Look at this! What a fucking disgrace you are! Who has ever eaten their way off the force in less than a year huh? Right, lets see just how unfit you are fatso.

She started off the torture by making him step on to a chair and grab onto a rail. Right she instructed, Im going to pull the chair away and I want you to lift yourself ten times, your double chin above the rail OK?
Peter didnt respond, he just hauled himself onto the chair laboriously, feeling his shorts pull dangerously tight over his butt. This was not lost on Jane, who took the opportunity to spank his ass as it jutted out invitingly.
Not surprisingly, once the chair was pulled out from under him, Peter could only hang there uselessly, his fat belly pushed out in front with the strain on his back. Come on! exhorted Jane Pull up, use all your strength! Then after a short pause Oh you are using all your strength. Hmm, too much belly perhaps? she asked cruelly, poking her finger deep into his flab. At that Peter let go and landed heavily on his feet, red-faced and gasping for breath.

I just dont believe it! tormented Jane. You have turned from one of the fittest guys Ive seen to a weak sack of blubber. You should be ashamed of yourself!
Actually, Im proud responded Peter.
Youre what?? asked Jane incredulously.
You heard me. Do you think a person  or two in fact he added, nodding towards Marcia  could gain so much weight without trying? We know who we are, we found out what we like, and were not afraid to go get it.
Let me get this straight said Jane slowly, her face darkening with anger. You two fatasses actually blimped up on purpose?

First of all, we gained weight, we did not blimp up thats extremely rude of you. Secondly, yes. Well at first it was not precisely on purpose but certainly neither of us tried to change our habits to stop the gain. And then later, yes we found each other and what we like is one another, preferably a size up from whatever we are.

Jane was gobsmacked, literally almost speechless. Quietly, as though to herself she said You intentionally gained over 140 pounds between you, thats more than I weigh, on purpose. She looked up Ill show what that does to your fitness you fat slob! she screamed at Peter. 
Oh Ill do the workout but not for you Jane. You see my fiancée will find this extremely sexy, and the harder you work me, the more you embarrass me, the hornier she will be; and the better our sex when we leave here.

Jane took out her fury on working him extra hard. For the next thirty minutes she made him suffer through squats  which blew his pants right open, treadmill which saw his big paunch bounce around like jello and sit ups, which he found he couldnt do. He was right. Marcia was getting visibly turned on, much to the trainers rage she encouraged Jane to embarrass him further. 

After leaving, they stopped at the KFC for old times sake, gorged till they could barely move and then waddled back to the car and home for some very steamy sex.

Since they had no idea when or even if they would return to Seattle, they organised a party at Nancys which the three colleagues of Peter and Marcia and Jill helped to cater. Needless to say it was a blow out affair, with almost everyone present competing as to who could eat the most. Marcia ate like a greedy pig but slowed and then stopped when she started to feel queasy, her baby inside making its presence felt. All the others ate heartily, including, to everyones surprise the skinny baker Jill. 
Hey watch it girl, or youll gain weight! joked Marcia.
Umm, actually I think I already have admitted Jill with a blush. She lifted her top to show a bloated midriff. Which was normal enough after two hours stuffing her face, but the surprise was she could pinch a tiny little beginner love handle.
Well, well said Marcia happily, the feeder becomes the feedee. Enjoy the ride babe, its the most fun youll ever have!

Donna emerged as the greediest of the lot. With enough wine inside her she admitted that she had gained too alongside Marcia, starting the year at 235 lbs and now pushing 260. Her husband George smiled fondly at this, and no wonder. She looked better than ever, the perfectly pampered Barbie doll, plump and delicious, her bodacious body fighting to burst out of a tight white dress.

*******************

At the ranch Peter worked with the men. Dwight couldnt offer him a pay, but they had a roof, food and love so it was enough for the time being. Peter tried to work as hard as the others, but he just didnt have the strength or the stamina. Hed start with them at 6am but would then knock off at lunch time and join his fiancée for lunch, then helped his mum around the home. Upon hearing that she was expecting, the women forbade Marcia from exerting herself and made her sit around the kitchen or pool area with a constant supply of goodies. In order to maintain her and the babys health, they made her swim a few laps every so often, or take an hours stroll in the evening when the air cooled. It was a measure of how sedentary and lazy the former athlete had become to note that she often complained at the effort and tried to find excuses out of it.

This moderate exercise, however, was nowhere near enough to make a dent in the vast amount of calories Marcia was consuming. In the morning she was left to sleep in, then treated to a massive fry up breakfast in bed. She would then shower and head downstairs when the snacking would start. Carol baked something good every day, and increased the quantities to have enough for Marcia. As she would hand over the treats a few at a time Marcia never realised just how much she was eating. While Carol was thrilled, Marcia would have been shocked to see herself down entire baking trays of muffins, or a whole apple pie and a pint of cream by herself over a morning. Between the baby growing inside and her non-stop gluttony, Marcias belly quickly became spherical, expanding outwards and sideways in a huge ball of fat.

After only two weeks on the ranch Marcia had sailed past the 200 lb mark and continued to grow. She now struggled to lift herself off the lounger. She first had to sit up. This simple exercise saw her thunder thighs spread apart under the vast size and weight of her belly, which fat and round with a deep navel protruded halfway to her knees. Sharon and Kathy alternated between teasing her, saying she was already fatter than they were at full term, and feeding her even more.

Peter became stronger as he worked, building muscle in his upper body and back, however his lazy and gluttonous afternoons showed on his paunch, getting fatter every day. His brothers and dad teased him, asking whether he was pregnant too.

One morning Marcia lay outside, enjoying the sun after a large breakfast, sipping on a thick cold milkshake. She had almost dozed off when her mobile rang. She frowned at the disturbance, a cute pout on her plump lips and checked who was calling. Donna. She answered happily.
Hi Donna babe, how are you?
Youre fine, thats for sure honey.
Huh? I mean yes I am, but how do you know?
Ill tell you in a sec. Hows the deep South treating you?
Well babe, all too well. Im being spoiled by everyone here and stuffing my face all day. Im gaining about a pound a minute. You should come down some time, youd get soo fat! Whats up with you?
All good. Im looking at the tribunal decision of a gorgeous policewoman I know who got so fat she blew out her uniform. Three times!
OK, OK, enough. And?
Are you sitting?
Yup

OK. Hear this, Im reading aloud: The panel finds that Fiona XXXXX has a deep-rooted intolerance towards women of a larger stature. Apart from harassing her subordinate on the occasion in question (26/12/2012) she repeated these actions at a later stage in the same public location as well as another personal physical attack during the tribunal itself. On this occasion Fiona XXXXX also saw fit to physically attack a witness against her who is also of a larger stature. She is herewith instructed to seek psychological assistance for this illness before resuming active police duty.
Good for her, that bitch cheered Marcia.
Yup, us women of larger stature have to stick together.. or eat together anyway. Now wait honey, it gets a lot better: The injured party Marcia XXXXXX has been clearly and repeatedly harassed and physically assaulted by a member of the police force who was in duty bound to prevent such activity. Moreover all the attacks took place in public locations with several witnesses to corroborate events. It is the panels view that Marcia XXXXX has a very clear case to institute proceedings against the Seattle PD with a high probability of a successful outcome. In order to mitigate such action and limit the risk of a protracted and expensive court case, we recommend Marcia XXXXX be awarded the sum of no less than two million dollars.
Huh? gasped Marcia.
You heard right honey
Huh repeated Marcia. Im gonna get something out of this? she mumbled.
No, not just something. Two million bucks! Now you can thank me for releasing that video.
Haha said Marcia. I get it, very funny joke. Not!
No I swear its true. Ill email you a copy and you should be getting the original
Oh. Wow. What happens next?
Well, you can take the money, but Id sue them for much more.
Huh, you look for all the world like an innocent overfed bimbo, but youre a shark underneath.
Yup. Thats me honey. A fat shark. So will you sue them? Donna asked, clearly willing her to say yes.
No, you know we could use that cash right now. My God, I dont even believe it.
Once you get the original just sign it, return by DHL and check your account. But you should sue.
Oh my God Donna, I owe you so much, I never would have done anything on this. I was so embarrassed for gaining so much weight I actually felt I deserved that humiliation.
Never babe, you are amazing at any weight.

After exchanging good byes and hanging up, Marcia lay back again. Despite the turmoil of thoughts in her head the sun made her drowsy and she dozed off again. When Carol woke her for lunch, she wondered if it had been a dream. She checked her mobile. Yes there was a call from Donna. Marcia ate disbelievingly, unusually quiet. Carol asked if anything was wrong but Marcia wanted to speak to Peter first.

********

As September made way for October some changes were apparent on the farm. A new cottage was being built on the ranch to house the young family; far away enough to afford privacy when required, yet close enough to the main home for convenience. Peter had pointed out to Marcia that as she was pregnant she couldnt be dismissed. With Donna and a lawyers help they doubled Marcias payout. Most of this immediately went into developing their idea for tracker chips. As most of the technology existed and simply had to be made to work together, progress was rapid and the first round of trials had just closed successfully. They had lots of interest from big business and by the end of the year expected to sell the product for wholesale production. Peter, and indeed his entire family had been amazed at how ready Marcia was to make it a family fortune rather than hoard it for herself.

She had also given a substantial amount to Dwight to help with necessary investment on the ranch to see them through the difficult times, and wouldnt hear of taking any equity in the farm. In any case, she joked, she more than ate her way through the money in a single day. This was not far off the truth. At 6 months pregnant she had swelled to over 250 pounds. While most went to her belly, some slid to her bottom end, giving her rounded hips and thunder thighs to match Sharons.

Feeding the pregnant beauty had become a family pastime and Peter delighted in seeing his wife burgeon to ever more fatness every day. Not that his belly was getting any smaller, but Marcias growth rate had far surpassed his. She even outweighed him now, on this special day packing 260 lbs to his 250.

The huge barn was all set for the celebration, which would be a veritable banquet. Her family had not even responded to their invitations and Peters family took it on themselves to be her family. Marcia looked at her reflection in the mirror. Although the seamstress had allowed for growth and had already let out the dress last week, she had still had to make room for expansion the day before. Marcia had laughingly apologised, embarrassed at having become so greedy that she couldnt control her appetite for just one week. She had joked Id need a white sheet if we left it any later!
The seamstress just smiled and patted her soft belly affectionately and said you are beautiful Marcia, a bride and a mother to be are the most gorgeous women, and here you are both!.

The woman in the mirror couldnt be more different from the young athlete who had graduated from police academy at 115 pounds a year earlier. The white dress, even after the multiple expansions was stretched taut over her body, amply rounded out by the extra 145 pounds she had accumulated. Her breasts, swollen by pregnancy poured out of her dress like two over-ripe honey melons. Her soft fat body pushed out the dress at her delicious hips and thighs, her butt two massive balloons, a joy to behold. Her belly protruded out on all sides, easily the star of the show. Maybe 5% of the swelling could be attributed to the child going inside her, but the rest was pure decadent fat.

The woman glowed, her skin perfectly soft, her wide smile radiating a serene happiness. For the first time in her life, Marcia truly felt comfortable in her own skin, at her home, in her family.


----------



## samster

LOVE IT!!!! Really awesome work and a fantastic story. Your a very talented author  Thanks for taking the time to write it all and post it.


----------



## Ssaylleb

samster said:


> LOVE IT!!!! Really awesome work and a fantastic story. Your a very talented author  Thanks for taking the time to write it all and post it.



thank you sir, coming from a writer I rate very highly that means alot. it was alot of fun to write


----------



## grasso

wonderful story


----------



## Alexei

I keep going back to this story all the time and really feel like their should be an epilogue. Maybe a year later after the wedding, their life, Marcia still growing at 325. Peter maintaining 250 and becoming more of a feeder to Marcia. What do you think Ssaylleb? Would you write one for this story? I’d love to read more, it’s brilliantly written.


----------

